# The Sickness Racism Breeds



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2018)

Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.



This girl is crazy.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 27, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
*
 *​
"Black Teen Believes She’s A ‘Proud White Person’ And Thoroughly Hates Black People"

Black Teen Believes She's White, Says She Hates Black People: Watch

"Black teen tells Dr. Phil: ‘I just know that I am white’"

https://nypost.com/2018/10/25/black-teen-tells-dr-phil-i-just-know-that-i-am-white/

"Treasure from Dr. Phil SPEAKS OUT Says she PUT A BLACK GIRL IN A CAGE #treasure #drphil" Published on Oct 26, 2018 by ~Paris Milan


Hello. I took the time to watch every minute of Dr. Phil's broadcast with Treasure and her family.

First thing I noticed is Dr. Phil could not look Treasure's mom in the eyes when telling her he wasn't producing this show about her family for sensational purposes.

Second...and I am not trying to be mean...though I will Keep it REAL...

When Treasure joins large numbers of her American neighbors who use the pejorative term "HOOD RAT", is she referring to a specific population of black or American girls and women of African descent who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores, 'hoes' or'thots' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect?

​
Frankly, it was difficult witnessing Treasure's pain, as well as the pain she is causing other people, including family members, to experience.

Especially hurtful was watching a fellow citizen state she lacked empathy for others and would harm others in order to achieve and enjoy her own success. :egads: Though, honestly, I do not believe Treasure really lacks empathy...I believe she is trying to hurt her mom...for whatever reasons.

Hopefully, as she matures Treasure will gain knowledge, learning why she matured into an emotionally troubled person.
____
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

​
Peace.
____
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2018)

You get that the people who appear on 'Dr Phil's" show are actors, right?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2018)

That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.



Bullshit. We won't get rid of racism until whites stop making punk ass excuses like the one you just made and do what is necessary to rid racism from your communities.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



What are you going to do to rid racism from your community? And before you try and go there, don’t tell me Blacks cannot be racist, that’s BS!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. We won't get rid of racism until whites stop making punk ass excuses like the one you just made and do what is necessary to rid racism from your communities.



#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS
*
* *​
Peace.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 27, 2018)

I got $5 says it's California.

C'mon people, be who you are.

O my, gf, there's so many great black people out there. Not hood rats, just God-fearing wonderful Americans.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.



It's a rip off of Dave Chappelles old skit


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 27, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Nothing, he is a racist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 27, 2018)

If women can identify as men and conversely men as women in the deranged Leftist world then why not have blacks people identify as white, Jews as Muslims and Latinos as Asians. Go full batshit crazy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 27, 2018)

Every Black on USMB is a racist from where I stand


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> You get that the people who appear on 'Dr Phil's" show are actors, right?


Never heard that. Are you saying these people are faking? Body language tells me they are not.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.


If humans had done that, no one would be alive right now. We survived by being social animals.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Racist and racism is two different things dummy. Blacks cant practice racism. Nothing they do can be a detriment to whites since whites own all the resources and opportunities.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


As the Boards leading racist, we defer to your expert opinion


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



And why wouldn't not deriving his identity and self-worth from his group and begin celebrating his individuality help to end racism?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Bullshit. First of all, hatred for whites is a detriment to whites. Secondly, depriving a race economically or otherwise is racial _oppression_ that stems from racism which is a belief that "race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race."

Do you remember telling me this: "_Whites are the weaker race in my opinion_."? 

This falls under the "...race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities..." part.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


Like I said before. Youre full of bullshit. Blacks can hate whites guts but we cant stop them from getting a loan or a job.  The only thing that can do that is racism.

Yes I remember telling you that. Any race that has to make laws to hold others back is weak. Any race that has to lie about their achievements are weak and suffering from an insecurity complex. Any race that claims another race is inferior but puts obstacles in their way is weak as hell. Sorry if that stings but thats what white people do at every opportunity.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Any race that has to make laws to hold others back is weak.



Statutes and codes, please?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Any race that has to make laws to hold others back is weak.
> ...


You dont know about the Black Codes? Everyone else does. Its common knowledge so you are going to have to research for yourself. I've posted links to them too many times to count.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Most conservatives are conveniently ignorant when it comes to racism.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...


Racism will never end as long as conservatives continue to attempt to deflect from the fact that racism exist.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> You dont know about the Black Codes?



I have access to Lexis/Nexis ... give me the state / county / city statutes currently on the books and I'll read them for myself.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 27, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Racism will never end as long as conservatives continue to attempt to deflect from the fact that racism exist.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


*It seems the divide of races had hit the wall and we both found that the far left and right were playing us, and we don't buy into it.  We still have the fringe on both side try to stir it up with riots or /Xmas shopping as my friend calls it. LOL But when face with surviving we join and watch each other back.  Nam was a good examples of it. *


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You dont know about the Black Codes?
> ...



Nice try.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.
> ...



What we as blacks have seen is whites like you want to pretend it's made up by both sides.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I'm going to laugh at your stupid ass question which is based on a false equivalence of blacks being racist because of our reaction and response to how whites have treated us.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It IS both sides.  In fact it's ALL sides.  Every race has it's racists, and yours has the most.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Individualism discounts the effects of history, which cannot be ignored in any discussion of race. It denies the social structure created by racism. It refuses to accept that a dominant white culture was created due to the racist laws and policies denying people of color *AS A GROUP*. It removes the individual responsibility whites have to end racism in their community because they are an individual and did not do it so find those who did is the attitude you get from whites who use individualism as a denial.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

S.J. said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



You are simply wrong. For if you think we are racists because we are unhappy about being treated as less by whites, you're crazy as hell.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, I think you're a racist because you obviously hate white people and constantly proclaim your superiority.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


If Elizabeth Warren can be an Indian, Rachel Dolezal can be black and Michelle Obama can be a woman, then this girl can be white.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.



I agree she’s sick, her complex exceeds that of most people that are racially complexed, but I disagree with your premise on blaming it on whitey


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 27, 2018)

fncceo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Racism will never end as long as conservatives continue to attempt to deflect from the fact that racism exist.


There should be another graphic depicting what is actually happening when white people virtue signal.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So other than not deriving his identity and self-worth from his group and celebrating his individuality, what do you expect him (or me) to do about the effects of racism? No one can do anything to nullify the effects of racism other than to not be racist so what exactly are you asking for?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where do you guys get this ridiculous notion that only those who have the power to oppress can be racist? 



> Yes I remember telling you that. Any race that has to make laws to hold others back is weak. Any race that has to lie about their achievements are weak and suffering from an insecurity complex. Any race that claims another race is inferior but puts obstacles in their way is weak as hell. Sorry if that stings but thats what white people do at every opportunity.



Sorry, but your ludicrous ideas about race and racism have no power to sting because they're largely monkey shit. 

Having said that, if you're saying that white people as a race are inherently morally weaker and weaker in character than blacks or other races then you are racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every Black on USMB is a racist from where I stand


And we understand the level of ignorance that entails.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

S.J. said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Except I don't hate white people and have not ever proclaimed racial superiority.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You can do more than that. But you are dumb. For example, your ignorance is shown in your first line. This is not about denying such things, it is about stopping whites who derive their identity and self worth from a divisive belief in superiority by creating laws and policies that insure their identity allows them rights and benefits others not belonging in the group can get. That Ghost rider, is what whites do.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No, he is saying that whites have a record of almost 250 years of immoral racist behaviors which shows a weakness in character. He states that whites had to create laws and policies in order to deny people they felt were inferior which is a sign of fear or weakness. That is what whites have done and what many continue doing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Like what? I asked you the question so tell me, what do you expect us to do beyond just not being racist?.



> But you are dumb.



That's just an excuse not to answer the question.



> For example, your ignorance is shown in your first line. This is not about denying such things,



Denying what things?



> it is about stopping whites who derive their identity and self worth from a divisive belief in superiority by creating laws and policies that insure their identity allows them rights and benefits others not belonging in the group can get. That Ghost rider, is what whites do.



First of all, there are no more laws and policies "that insure their identity allows them rights and benefits others not belonging in the group can get." Secondly, there are laws and policies in place to prevent just that very thing. Thirdly, I don't have the power to stop people from deriving their identity and self worth from a divisive belief in superiority. No one does.

So again, what do you expect us to do beyond not being racist and treating everyone equally?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In other words, whites are morally weaker. What am I missing here?



> He states that whites had to create laws and policies in order to deny people they felt were inferior which is a sign of fear or weakness. That is what whites have done and what many continue doing.



He said, in so many words, that the white record of racism indicates that whites are the weaker race. 

To say that the whites who created laws and policies in order to deny people they felt were inferior had weaker characters is one thing and cannot be denied. To say that whites have weaker character is another thing entirely and is patently racist and is exactly what he said.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Again you make yourself out to be an idiot. I said Blacks cant practice racism which is a different word than racist.  It should be simple for you. They are two differents words.  How fucking stupid are you?

If that makes you feel better I will allow it but I have to warn you. What you think of me is none of my business.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.
> ...


Where exactly do you think she got these ideas about race if not whitey and his constant rhetoric since the 1500's?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 27, 2018)

Ever read "The man that mistook his wife for a hat" by the late great Oliver Sacks? By the by, I have known a few whites that hated being whites and took their self hate to an extreme. I think that's a mental defect, too. like the man the  couldn't recognize his own face. Its a popular  mental defect, hating ones self.  I think that's what most rich white liberals are doing today. And us poor whites  are being used as whipping boys. We don't like that, but we are...swept under the rug as " racist trash". That has a certain ring to it. It's a  exaggeration, gambit and a excuse all at the same time. Like the Simpsons  about the monorail.    You can fool some of the people some of the time...racism this monorail that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Ever read "The man that mistook his wife for a hat" by the late great Oliver Sacks? By the by, I have known a few whites that hated being whites and took their self hate to an extreme. I think that's a mental defect, too. like the man the  couldn't recognize his own face. Its a popular  mental defect, hating ones self.  I think that's what most rich white liberals are doing today. And us poor whites  are being used as whipping boys. We don't like that, but we are...swept under the rug as " racist trash". That has a certain ring to it. It's a  exaggeration, gambit and a excuse all at the same time. Like the Simpsons  about the monorail.    You can fool some of the people some of the time...racism this monorail that.


Why do these white people hate being white?  The answer to that question is the same. Whites typically hate being white because they understand the enormity of the harm the race they belong to has done in the world.  Of course its a different manifestation but it all boils down to white racism as the culprit.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Ever read "The man that mistook his wife for a hat" by the late great Oliver Sacks? By the by, I have known a few whites that hated being whites and took their self hate to an extreme. I think that's a mental defect, too. like the man the  couldn't recognize his own face. Its a popular  mental defect, hating ones self.  I think that's what most rich white liberals are doing today. And us poor whites  are being used as whipping boys. We don't like that, but we are...swept under the rug as " racist trash". That has a certain ring to it. It's a  exaggeration, gambit and a excuse all at the same time. Like the Simpsons  about the monorail.    You can fool some of the people some of the time...racism this monorail that.
> ...


Maybe, but maybe its people projecting  their own ill intentions on the rest of us acting like it's our fault we notice what assholes they are. Ya think?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



Oh stop.

He's spot on.  And it's not an excuse.

Go lecture someone who cares what you have to say.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


That doesnt really make sense. Its a fact white people have down the ill they have done.  It is the fault of whites for attempting to maintain the status quo those ills have created. They cant be projecting something if that something is a known fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


No he is not spot on unless this is yet another weakness whites have. I have no issue with people IDing as a different race. I think it brings flavor. Its boring if everyone is the same. There should be different groups that bring their perspectives, cultures, and creativity to the the table.  This is what King was talking about in his speech. He didnt want us to turn into the same vanilla people. He wanted our differences to be something that is embraced and encouraged.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.

Who is the least educated group in America ?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I think you need a  mental health councilor. You imply that racism is a racial thangy and  are  A OK with racial stereotyping as long as its whites you can troll on. Ok what is good for the goose is good  for  the gander. Racial profiling is bad though.  The high black crime rate? The high black on black on black murder rate? That's  gonna magically  go away because it's racism to notice? Because of a few snide remarks? People are smarter than that.  Empty  accusations  of "Racism" is like the emperor's new clothes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> 
> Who is the least educated group in America ?


That question is fraught with ignorance especially when combined with the first statement. Now we do know the most educated group are Blacks from Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I didnt ask what you think about me. Its none of my business to be honest.  Whites did the racial stereotyping long before any Blacks did so I agree with your "goose gander" statement. You dont like whites being racially stereotyped then you should have made sure you whites didnt do it. Whites commit the 100% of the high white on white crime. Whites are the vast majority of people that sexually molest animals too. Wake me when that goes away


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> 
> Who is the least educated group in America ?


Well Megyn Kelly was earning over $20 million a year as a news journalist.  She apparently is a former attorney so she's educated however she was ignorant to the offensiveness of the wearing of blackface in the U.S. apparently because she's unaware of the history of white racism in America.

Her education or high visibility did nothing to cure her ignorance.  And by the by, racist whites passed laws making it unlawful for black people to be educated or learn to read/write.  They apparently didn't want any competition even though they designated themselves as the superior race.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 28, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> ...



Or she simply thinks the country is a little less sensitive, high strung and stupid than what it is.

She was only ignorant that NBC brass has no balls.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> ...


Exactly. If youre superior you dont have to hold your competition back. The fact that whites did it shows how weak they are which is evidenced by their continual denial of racism today.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Now you have done it.  You used the MONKEY word.......racist!!!  

Just kidding!


----------



## blastoff (Oct 28, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
> *
> *View attachment 225098 *​
> "Black Teen Believes She’s A ‘Proud White Person’ And Thoroughly Hates Black People"
> ...


She’s only claiming to be white so Asslips and other black boys pay more attention to her because we all know how white chicks crave them black guys.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The white record of continuing racism which you seem not to be able to notice because you are a participant, is a sign of weakness as a race and is a show of immoral character. There are whites who know how to end it, unlike you, and work to do so. They are ostracized by those like you, accused of teaching people to hate whites, accused of teaching whites to hate themselves, accused of forcing whites to feel guilty about things they did not do even as they continue doing them and all manner of things. Every white person here who has opposed white racism is attacked rudely and even some moderators participate in it. This claim that teaching whites not to be racist is anti while is a weakness and it is a show of immoral character within the white race. You can call what I say what you want. I don't concern myself with the simple minded, not thought out, childish opinions of those like you.

Blacks are not teaching ourselves not to be racist. We teach ourselves that despite what we face there are good whites out there. I know that for a fact as that's what my parents taught me and they lived during the worst of jim crow and both of them grew up in the south. So don't try your silly false equivalences and your stupid what about isms here. When a black person says what we do about whites, it is because of the history of continuing while racism you are too lazy to try looking for a way to stop.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



It's an excuse and the facts bear that out.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> 
> Who is the least educated group in America ?



Apparently it is white conservatives.  Your posts display a strong lack of education.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



First of all, what you describe as "practicing racism" is racial oppression, which is only one among countless ways to practice racism. Secondly, as I already pointed out, the definition I cited from Webster's - _race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race _- is the definition of "racism". Thirdly, saying whites are the weaker race is, in a word, racism, the qualifier "practice" notwithstanding.



> If that makes you feel better I will allow it but I have to warn you. What you think of me is none of my business.



Fair enough. But it goes both ways, i.e., what you think of _me_ is none of _my_ business, is just an opinion, and is therefore irrelevant to me. This logically entails a few immutable facts. 1. Your saying that whites are the weaker race is irrelevant. 2. Your saying that I or any white person is racist is irrelevant. 3. It naturally follows from these two facts that I or any white person are not obligated to "end racism" by white people, whatever that may look like to you.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Racial oppression is the ONLY way to  practice racism. Calling you a name is not oppression.  The acting on the belief that comes with the name calling is.  Whites such as you seem unable  understand this.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. _*Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008).* _This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

The words in red is all you have ever done. What A has said about what whites have done/keep doing and what that reveals is simply truth. But you want to try creating a false equivalence between that and claims of superiority made by whites based not on behaviors recorded through time, but on a belief based on nothing but the fact your skin is pink and ours is brown.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry is often a product of ignorance.
> ...


You have absolutely NO room to talk about a lack of education.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Well all I can tell you is be smarter and break down the word according to the literal definition. Racism (race) Black white etc (ism)  a system. So racism is simply a doctrine or system based on race where the people with the power to implement the system do so to the detriment of other races and the benefit of their race.  Since Blacks do not have the power to implement racism the word doesnt apply. You can however say some Blacks are racist. Even that I know is a result of watching white people fuck up for centuries. If Blacks were organically racist we wouldnt have educated europeans on two separate occasions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


When speaking of your specific lack of education there are several football fields full of room.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You literally have an IQ of 70.

You can’t tell people to “be smarter”.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I did so dumb cuck. Therefore I do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



That literally means nothing to me since IQ is a another made up white security blanket. 

I tell you to be smarter everyday. I wont stop until it actually happens.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LOL

Yes, all science is of the devil.

Whatever, dipshit....


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



If that was the case, it would be 70 points higher than yours dumb cuck


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Nope. True science is what we Blacks taught your ancestors. How are you (a white person) going to invent something called an IQ and magically find yourselves the smartest when everyone knows if not for Blacks you would still be eating each other in the caves of europe?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Science says that IQ should be measured in more ways than it currently has been.

Dumb cuck.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Blacks are not teaching ourselves not to be racist



 

​


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 28, 2018)

S.J. said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


*The Race has nothing to do with the legal status of the incident.  It about a law that has not being enforced.  That is all that can be said about this Progressive subject.  The finger has pointed.*


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are not teaching ourselves not to be racist
> ...



Blacks are not teaching ourselves to be racists and you really need to stop validating white racists. The blacks you point out are the way they are because of continuing white racism.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How do you reconcile "weakness as a race" and "There are whites who know how to end it"? If there are whites who know how to (and endeavor to) end it then obviously it is not a weakness of race.



> They are ostracized by those like you, accused of teaching people to hate whites, accused of teaching whites to hate themselves, accused of forcing whites to feel guilty about things they did not do even as they continue doing them and all manner of things.



Chelsea Handler: "I feel very gross about my white privilege."

Professor James Livingston of Rutgers University: "...I now hate white people."

These are just two of many examples of anti-white rhetoric from whites in the last few years. If these two people are not advocating hatred of and self-loathing for whites then what do you call this?



> Every white person here who has opposed white racism is attacked rudely and even some moderators participate in it. This claim that teaching whites not to be racist is anti while is a weakness and it is a show of immoral character within the white race.



How does "I now hate white people" teach whites not to be racist?

These people are not telling us not to be racist, they're telling us we should be ashamed of being white and ashamed of other white peoples' racism and racist actions.



> You can call what I say what you want. I don't concern myself with the simple minded, not thought out, childish opinions of those like you.



Are you even capable of having an adult conversation and countering arguments with logic without denigrating a person's intellect? Save the playground insults for your grandchildren.



> Blacks are not teaching ourselves not to be racist. We teach ourselves that despite what we face there are good whites out there.



Who are apparently morally weaker in spite of this.



> I know that for a fact as that's what my parents taught me and they lived during the worst of jim crow and both of them grew up in the south. So don't try your silly false equivalences and your stupid what about isms here. When a black person says what we do about whites, it is because of the history of continuing while racism you are too lazy to try looking for a way to stop.



I am not obligated to stop racism, I am obligated to not be racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*"How do you reconcile "weakness as a race" and "There are whites who know how to end it"?"
*
Pretty easy. Just because you know something is wrong doesnt mean you have the mental strength to correct it. Your question is akin to asking why do some financial advisors go broke.

*"How does "I now hate white people" teach whites not to be racist?"
*
Probably because hating something doesnt mean you are racist. What kind of stupid question is that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*"I am not obligated to stop racism, I am obligated to not be racist."
*
True. However, dont complain when people see your inaction for what it is. An unwillingness and fear to do away with racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




*"These people are not telling us not to be racist, they're telling us we should be ashamed of being white and ashamed of other white peoples' racism and racist actions."*

You should be ashamed. It must suck to realize that everything you hold dear was given to you not by hard work but by laws made to the detriment of others. Doesnt it bother you that your ancestors and your current fellow racists feel you need a head start?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The only person unable to have an adult conversation is you. Your opinion on this matter is simple minded and not well thought out. As a human we are obligated do many things, as you are white, you are obligated to end white racism. Just as much as I am obligated to work to make certain blacks do not kill every white person they see because of the anger white racism has created. I perform my obligations with no excuses. You can't say the same.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You've got 'em jumping up and down again.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

> ]*These people are not telling us not to be racist, they're telling us we should be ashamed of being white and ashamed of other white peoples' racism and racist actions."*



They are showing examples of white racism and saying that is not acceptable. That other people shit is an excuse. No matter what your ass gets shown, you can say "well that wasn't me so I'm not responsible for doing anything about it".


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. We dominate you guys every time.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yes, obviously. The "success" of blacks the world over is the stuff of legend. So then what's all the jumping up and down about?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Thats just the mental fatigue you are experiencing from your head lice. It makes your eyes jump.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


We know its the stuff of legend. The Greeks even wrote about our success.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So then are you saying that blacks can be racist?



> Calling you a name is not oppression.  The acting on the belief that comes with the name calling is.  Whites such as you seem unable  understand this.



So name calling is not an action? Is that what you're saying?

_"






			Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.
		
Click to expand...

_


> *Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008).* _This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> The words in red is all you have ever done.



So what research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?



> What A has said about what whites have done/keep doing and what that reveals is simply truth.



What Asclepias said about what whites have done/keep doing is not at issue. His claim that whites are the weaker race is the issue.



> But you want to try creating a false equivalence between that and claims of superiority made by whites based not on behaviors recorded through time, but on a belief based on nothing but the fact your skin is pink and ours is brown.



What?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whites are obviously the weaker race. They are the ones that made laws because they needed a head start. They saw what Blacks were doing after reconstruction and pushed the panic button.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> How do you reconcile "weakness as a race" and "There are whites who know how to end it"? If there are whites who know how to (and endeavor to) end it then obviously it is not a weakness of race.



It's pretty simple. You are an example. You continue the racism but don't want to even try stopping it. That is a weakness in whites. There are no blacks, including even the sellouts, who are not trying to stop the racism practiced against us.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 28, 2018)

This is a dumb thread. Only idiots havent caught on yet that most daytime talk show guests are just putting on an act so they can be on TV.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So then are you saying that blacks can be racist?



No. You don't appear to understand why I say this. Blacks are reacting to 400 years of a consistent pattern of behavior practiced by whites. Now if you think that out of millions, even billions of blacks who have been mistreated because of white racism that you believe their won't be a few that don't like whites, you ae crazy. For you to call them racists because they are mad being mistreated is unfair and in fact disingenuous. White racism is based on an assumption of racial superiority not based on anything, what you call black racism is the reaction and rejection of white claims of racial superiority. This has been explained to you more than once and by more than just me.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So name calling is not an action? Is that what you're saying?



Whites being called names has resulted in no laws made or policies created that have denied whites of a damn thing.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?



The many laws and polices whites made to deny blacks and other non whites of the same opportunities whites gave to themselves.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What Asclepias said about what whites have done/keep doing is not at issue. His claim that whites are the weaker race is the issue.



Except what whites have done/keep doing is what his claim is based on.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Actually that success is fact. But you are dumb,


----------



## Meathead (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you're so successful, why all the whining? There are +30 million blacks but how many become rap stars or NFL players? Rhetorical question, but they are miniscule to the proportion of prison inmates, murder victims, crack whores and high school drop-outs.

I guess that's what they mean about the racism of low expections. But call it success if you wish.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> If you're so successful, why all the whining?


It's only sounds like whining to racists.  We are not the kind of people who believe "I've got mine, fuck everybody else"
 
* “Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere. We are caught in an inescapable network of mutuality, tied in a single garment of destiny. Whatever affects one directly, affects all indirectly.” *

― Martin Luther King Jr., Letter from the Birmingham Jail​


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


It only sounds like whining to you lice heads. See we can be successful individually but we want all our brothers and sisters to have the same success. Calling out what you lice heads do is a a warning not whining. Whining would be more like saying "woe is me" and "we cant do anything about it". We can do a lot about it but you lice heads will undoubtedly whine about it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> This is a dumb thread. Only idiots havent caught on yet that most daytime talk show guests are just putting on an act so they can be on TV.


These are legendary idiots right here.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > This is a dumb thread. Only idiots havent caught on yet that most daytime talk show guests are just putting on an act so they can be on TV.
> ...


You and whitetrash are the primary legendary idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


My dad taught me you lice heads were legendary idiots.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, by all means, let's be smarter and break down the word according to the literal definition. The word "racism" falls under the "act: practice: process" part of the definition of the suffix -ism. "System" or "class of principles" falls under the "doctrine: theory: cult" part of the definition. In other words, according to Webster's, "racism" is an act, practice or process, not a system.



> Since Blacks do not have the power to implement racism the word doesnt apply.



If a black person has any kind of power or authority over whites (such as a company owner or supervisor or even a police officer), they most definitely can implement racism.



> You can however say some Blacks are racist. Even that I know is a result of watching white people fuck up for centuries. If Blacks were organically racist we wouldnt have educated europeans on two separate occasions.



Was this before or after they invaded and conquered them?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



When if  doesn't happen you are trying to create a strawman. And I really think that you need to study what actually happened in Africa before you talk about invading and conquering. The more accurate term is whites had a temporary occupation.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You didn't say some whites know racism is wrong, you said some whites "know how to end it." 

So you're saying some whites have the mental strength to know how to end racism but don't have the mental strength to end racism. Does that about sum it up? This is akin to saying a financial adviser has the mental strength to know how to make money but doesn't have the mental strength to make money. 

Do you ever stop and read what you post? How is it that your head has not exploded by now with all of the cognitive dissonance clanging around in there?

*



			"How does "I now hate white people" teach whites not to be racist?"
		
Click to expand...

*


> Probably because hating something doesnt mean you are racist. What kind of stupid question is that?



And if he had said: "I now hate black people.", would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If a black person has any kind of power or authority over whites (such as a company owner or supervisor or even a police officer), they most definitely can implement racism.


There are no laws that give black people in America power or authority over whites unlike the laws that were implemented by whites when racism was lawful in the U.S.

A black business owner is still required to comply with all of the civil and other employment laws which forbids discrimination, including discrimination against white people.  A black police officer is not granted authority over others by virtue of his race, but by virtue of being an agent of the government (a law enforcement officer).  That is not state sponsored discrimination.

If you keep flipping from institutional racism to individual acts of racism committed by racists in violation of existing law, then we'll never find any common ground from which we can begin to unravel what the actual issues are, other than individuals still engaging in unlawful racist behavior.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



What you imagine doesn't make it so.

*Today, more than nine out of 10 African Americans (92.3 percent) in the same age range had a high school diploma*. (See *Table 1* for all data presented in this report.)

*The large increase in high school completion rates helped to close the gap relative to whites.* In 1968, African Americans trailed whites by more than 20 percentage points (75.0 percent of whites had completed high school, compared with 54.4 percent of blacks). In the most recent data, the gap is just 3.3 percentage points *(95.6 percent for whites versus 92.3 percent for African Americans).*

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality

Now just be quiet and go watch reruns of duck dynasty.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If a black person has any kind of power or authority over whites (such as a company owner or supervisor or even a police officer), they most definitely can implement racism.
> ...



He uses anything he can to avoid the issue just like the others who think like him.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The only one with cognitive dissonance is you. You always try that dumb not all whites shit every time and know no one is talking about all whites.  It's because you are too much pf a coward to actually face the issue. Instead you want to argue that silly bu-bu-bu- but about how you think blacks are racists just like whites. No we are not. Out anger comes from a completely different place and it is based not on race but on how a race has treated us. Get it?

If you are forever telling people they are inferior or lesser, if your system promotes that belief through education, law and policy, someone in the group deemed "inferior"is going to step up and declare they are not inferior and in fact they are superior.  And in your silly disconnected mind you think that is the same as the assumption of superiority based on nothing whites developed over 400 years ago and has been a traditional way of thinking among many people of the white race.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ashamed of being white?



> It must suck to realize that everything you hold dear was given to you not by hard work but by laws made to the detriment of others. Doesnt it bother you that your ancestors and your current fellow racists feel you need a head start?



Nope. You know why? Because what they think of me is "none of my business", as you put it. If they think they need a head start then that's a moral failing on their part, not mine. I didn't need a head start and I never asked for it.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...




And he just gave you the way that happens. Guess you weren't listening.  When white people stop thinking of themselves as white , and derive identity and self worth from being a GOOD individual.. they can stop being racist.
Now that he's taken care of the white community.. you can do the same for the black community and were all good.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, I am not. I am not obligated to do anything but stay white, obey the law and pay my taxes.



> Just as much as I am obligated to work to make certain blacks do not kill every white person they see because of the anger white racism has created. I perform my obligations with no excuses. You can't say the same.



And if you did not perform your obligations and blacks started killing every white person they see, what would this say about the moral strength of blacks?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 29, 2018)

Your OP puts me in mind of The Bluest Eye.  

We need more Claudia's who take the white doll apart to discover the truth.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I am obligated to work to make certain blacks do not kill every white person they see because of the anger white racism has created



Are we justified in killing those who we feel have oppressed us, even by proxy?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So what research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?
> ...



And just like that, in the space of just a couple of months, it has magically transformed in your mind from opinion to being obvious. I guess it's true what they say about repeating lies to yourself.



> They are the ones that made laws because they needed a head start. They saw what Blacks were doing after reconstruction and pushed the panic button.



_They_ made the laws, not me.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
> *
> *View attachment 225098 *​
> "Black Teen Believes She’s A ‘Proud White Person’ And Thoroughly Hates Black People"
> ...


Redundant spammer^^


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > How do you reconcile "weakness as a race" and "There are whites who know how to end it"? If there are whites who know how to (and endeavor to) end it then obviously it is not a weakness of race.
> ...



Tell ya what I'll do, I'll go stand on the corner of Moron Street and Fantasyland Avenue wearing a sandwich board that says "Whites are the weaker race". That oughta bring white racism to a screeching halt. Whadya think?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So then are you saying that blacks can be racist?
> ...



I don't think you understand where I'm coming from. If certain blacks are angry about white racism then they are justified in feeling this way. But if they summarily view _all_ whites as being racist or complicit or even that whites are the weaker race, they are racist. Further, if a white person relates a story of black racism to a black person and that black person, based on the white person's skin color alone, automatically assumes that the white person concocted the story or that he/she mistreated the black person in the story, then the black person is racist.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So name calling is not an action? Is that what you're saying?





> Whites being called names has resulted in no laws made or policies created that have denied whites of a damn thing.



Answer the question: Are you saying that name calling is not an action?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?





> The many laws and polices whites made to deny blacks and other non whites of the same opportunities whites gave to themselves.



Answer the question: What research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship says that whites are the weaker race?

This is a classic amateur debate tactic of confusing causation with correlation. It's like saying that because all murderers have ears then ears are a causal factor in the murders.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What Asclepias said about what whites have done/keep doing is not at issue. His claim that whites are the weaker race is the issue.





> Except what whites have done/keep doing is what his claim is based on.



I know what he bases it on. The question is; is he correct? Does it have any basis in biological or medical science beyond the correlation of the racists being white?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not the one who brought up invading and conquering, you did in past discussions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You moron. A practice or process is a system. Its even a synonym. 

sys·tem
/ˈsistəm/
_noun_

1.
a set of connected things or parts forming a complex whole, in particular.


a set of principles or procedures according to which something is done; an organized scheme or method.
"a multiparty system of government"
*synonyms*: method, methodology, technique, *process*, procedure, approach, *practice *
This was long before Blacks invaded europe and brought them back from the dark ages. This is when the greeks traveled to Africa to learn science philosophy etc.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If a black person has any kind of power or authority over whites (such as a company owner or supervisor or even a police officer), they most definitely can implement racism.
> ...



These laws you speak of would not prevent a black employer from favoring blacks over whites in his business.  



> A black business owner is still required to comply with all of the civil and other employment laws which forbids discrimination, including discrimination against white people.



So is a white business owner.



> A black police officer is not granted authority over others by virtue of his race, but by virtue of being an agent of the government (a law enforcement officer).  That is not state sponsored discrimination.



A white officer is not granted authority over others by virtue of his race either.



> If you keep flipping from institutional racism to individual acts of racism committed by racists in violation of existing law, then we'll never find any common ground from which we can begin to unravel what the actual issues are, other than individuals still engaging in unlawful racist behavior.



If you keep ignoring the fact that not every white person is guilty of racism then we'll never find any common ground from which we can begin to unravel what the actual issues are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


No I didnt say that but I do agree. Whites do know how to end it. If they dont then they are way less intelligent than I gave them credit for.

No. I am saying whites know how to end it. The fact that they dont shows they lack mental strength and or the will to do it.

Yes I stop to read what I post and I wonder how you graduated from school with your lack of reading comprehension. Youre asking questions anyone with a rudimentary grasp of the english languge should already know the answer to.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Whites are the weaker race."  

Having said that, if you're not talking about all whites then why did you assume I was lying about my story? 



> It's because you are too much pf a coward to actually face the issue. Instead you want to argue that silly bu-bu-bu- but about how you think blacks are racists just like whites. No we are not. Out anger comes from a completely different place and it is based not on race but on how a race has treated us. Get it?



"Whites are the weaker race." Get it?



> If you are forever telling people they are inferior or lesser,



"Whites are the weaker race."



> if your system promotes that belief through education, law and policy, someone in the group deemed "inferior"is going to step up and declare they are not inferior and in fact they are superior.  And in your silly disconnected mind you think that is the same as the assumption of superiority based on nothing whites developed over 400 years ago and has been a traditional way of thinking among many people of the white race.



The blacks of the past who were told they were inferior did not stand up and say they were superior, they said they were equal. And they were right. Then blacks like you and Asclepias come along and say blacks are superior and that whites are the weaker race. But you are wrong. _That's_ the difference between you and black civil rights activists of the past.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


A does make a lot of comments about how whites are dumber and inferior.  I figured he just did it to piss people off.  He's too smart to actually believe that, isn't he?
(P.S., imo, no one gets to be King of the Hill.  We are all pretty much the same.)


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*"The blacks of the past who were told they were inferior did not stand up and say they were superior, they said they were equal. And they were right."*

They were more than equal. They were superior and they knew it.  I know because they passed it down to my generation.  Whites would have died out under the conditions Blacks dealt with. Blacks didnt have to legislate themselves a head start in order to advance. Whites did that. Blacks didnt have to claim whites were not human to appease their insecurity complexes. Whites did that.  That tells Black people that Blacks are superior to whites.  Some are uncomfortable with that notion but in their bones they know this to be true.  Now I dont know if that superiority is organic or just a result of whites weakening themselves through their culture.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not all whites are dumb and inferior. As a group though........lets just say it doesnt look good for white people.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I've never said blacks were superior. As you are not black you didn't get to hear all blacks who led. You misstate King frequently. There were blacks during civil rights who said that blacks were not inferior and that because of what whites did, they showed they were inferior.  Kings message of love was a call for blacks to do  better than whites did. But you know nothing about that because all you know is one  line out of  his life. So instead of sitting on your ass trying to create black racism in every word we speak in opposition to white racism, just understand that it has been your race that created racism, that it was your race that decided  you were superior, that it was your race that decided no one else is equal to whites and there are those in your race as evidenced here who still believe that, including you. And no, blacks did not and are not doing these things.

I find it funny how you can't seem to find a way to stop white racism, how you don't feel obligated to stop it, but you are here calling yourself trying to stop what you think is black racism. You're a joke.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



True. No one gets to be king of the hill, but A does present a truth here that some here ignore just so you can try calling him a racist. Whites do believe we are inferior and whites did enact all kinds of laws and policies stopping us from having the same opportunities. So of that is not a sign of fear, inferiority or weakness, what is it?

Don't answer the question. Just think about this.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You must address institutional racism or you really have no place in this discussion. This is not about what every white person is. It is about the fact there are whites who are racists.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> These laws you speak of would not prevent a black employer from favoring blacks over whites in his business.



And if ifs and buts were candy and nuts.....  Hypotheticals have no merit in this discussion.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




From the same dictionary, the definition of Racism: the belief that *all members of each race possess* *characteristics or abilities specific to that race *(ex. "whites are the weaker race"), especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.



> This was long before Blacks invaded europe and brought them back from the dark ages. This is when the greeks traveled to Africa to learn science philosophy etc.



But they did invade and conquer, correct?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You still fail to understand. White racism is based upon a belief that was never proven or displayed in any behavior by blacks. In fact it has been proven to be a lie. What we are talking about is based upon a 400 year record of observed, documented and recorded behaviors by whites. There is a difference and that difference destroys your attempt to make what we say racist based on standards set by whites. You could claim racism if whites did not exhibit such behavior but the not all whites argument you employ signifies the fact that such a behavior still exists among whites. Therefore racism is an inherent problem in white people. Now whether you act on that racism, that's another story and not all whites do that.

You truly do not think of this complex matter with the necessary depth in which it must be thought out in. And that's because you have not had to. But you need to if you think you can argue with most blacks that weak argument of blacks are racist too by using the standard used on white people as if the circumstances of why we feel as we  do come from the same place as whites.

And if you don't believe me, then join an all black forum that's not conservative and try peddling that argument and see what you get.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo
*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who's "they"? Whites? So no whites endeavor to stop racism?



> Yes I stop to read what I post and I wonder how you graduated from school with your lack of reading comprehension. Youre asking questions anyone with a rudimentary grasp of the english languge should already know the answer to.



You're absolutely right, most of my questions can be answered by anyone with a rudimentary grasp of the english languge. But you would be surprised how often they are dodged and not answered.

A lot of my questions are designed to get my debate opponent to look at other aspects of an issue through the filter of their own biases and inconsistencies. IM2 contended that the professor who said "I now hate white people" was not necessarily racist. So I asked if he would feel the same way if the guy had said "I now hate black people". You know and I know and IM2 knows goddamned well that if he had said that, he would be called racist on the spot by both of you. After all, the both of you have called _me_ racist for much less than that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But you never confronted Asclepias on his idiotic remark about whites being the weaker race either. In fact you tried to justify it with the usual tripe about blacks being angry about white racism.

I know what you're going to say, you're going to say that you still didn't say blacks are superior and that's true. But my not confronting white racists here and the shit they say about blacks is exactly why you criticized _me_ and called me racist in the first place. 

I've never confronted white racists here but by God I never made excuses for them either.



> As you are not black you didn't get to hear all blacks who led.



Neither did you. Did you forget that you're only two years older than me?



> You misstate King frequently.



When did I quote King or even bring him up? Are you confusing me with someone else yet again?



> There were blacks during civil rights who said that blacks were not inferior and that because of what whites did, they showed they were inferior.  Kings message of love was a call for blacks to do  better than whites did.



King was a reverend which means his message of love was also about not hating the white man.



> But you know nothing about that because all you know is one  line out of  his life.



How would you know what lines of his I know or don't know?



> So instead of sitting on your ass trying to create black racism in every word we speak in opposition to white racism,



Opposing white racism is not my problem with you. My problem with you and A and Paul and others is manifold: 1.) A lot of the things you consider racism are not. 2.) A lot of the people you consider racist are not. 3.) Every discussion on race comes down to one thing with you: history of white racism. As if that is the one answer or one reason behind every race issue when it is much more complicated than that.



> just understand that it has been your race that created racism, that it was your race that decided  you were superior, that it was your race that decided no one else is equal to whites and there are those in your race as evidenced here who still believe that, including you. And no, blacks did not and are not doing these things.



It's pretty much understood that humans first migrated out of Africa. Which means whatever flaws we humans have - such as envy, hate, fear, etc. - came out of Africa with our ancestors.



> I find it funny how you can't seem to find a way to stop white racism, how you don't feel obligated to stop it, but you are here calling yourself trying to stop what you think is black racism. You're a joke.



Who said I was trying to stop black racism? I can no more stop black racism than I can white racism. 

No, what I'm doing here, in part, is pointing out that your supposed efforts to stop white racism are nothing more than moral posturing, angry impotent blustering and criticizing whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Again youre looking at the changed definition not the original definition.  I know you are embarrassed that you didnt know process or practice was a synonym of system but lets not make it worse by back pedaling over to something I already corrected you on.

Yes they invaded europe and saved the white people there. Then they left without fighting about it and in doing so left you in a better state. They didnt whine about how they owned the land for centuries. They simply left.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."
_
*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Yes "they" are whites.  See here how I purposely ignore your deflecting question designed to float the "good white person" dynamic?  We are talking about whites as a race.  Spare me the juvenile attempt to change the subject.

Your questions are nothing to dodge. They just show you have bad reading comprehension. I dont waste time answering questions you should already know the answer to by reading my statement. Unfortunately your design lacks any substance that would necessitate me using a different filter.  I agree with IM2. Out of context you have no real knowledge of what he meant by that statement. The best bet would be to be in the room so you can observe his body language, contextual clues and past history to determine what he meant.  I disagree. I dont call people racist unless I know the context of their comments. I learned long ago that sentences taken out of context typically are designed to elicit a specific response.  If I called you a racist its because you are and have proven it to me. Dont get bent out of shape over it. Lots of people are racist.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I don't _have_ to address a fucking thing. You're not even the OP so you have no place telling me what to address and what not to address.



> This is not about what every white person is. It is about the fact there are whites who are racists.



No shit there are whites who are racist numbnuts. Any idiot knows that. However, if that was all that was being said here then I would have no reason to get in the discussion. 

I don't get into any of these discussions to debate the fact of there being white racists. I get into these discussions because most of the other drivel you spout is unmitigated hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.



If anyone can fix this -- it's Dr. Phil...  

This looks more like a severe case of affluenza to me. Happens when you're raised into upper middle class, no worries environment.  Probably deep down resentment of "success".. 

Only fix would be to make her watch BarberShop about 6 times in a row...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.
> ...


That would make sense if she wasnt raised in the hood most of her life.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Especially hurtful was watching a fellow citizen state she lacked empathy for others and would harm others in order to achieve and enjoy her own success. :egads: Though, honestly, I do not believe Treasure really lacks empathy...I believe she is trying to hurt her mom...for whatever reasons.



I was being stupid before -- but this is also what I get out of it. She cannot reconcile the comfort, and success of her own family life with the crude culture and values of "hood life". Probably lives in fear that her comfort and success would be ruined if her mom and family was "truely black".  And she does not want to choose between success and "being black". 

It is a form of racism. But it not driven by hate and anger as much as fear of losing the kind of life she's grown up with.. Rather than sending her to "urban summer camp" --- it would be better to find a successful black mentor to assure her -- she can have both.. 

And NOT Asclep for GAwd sakes...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That HOME and education did not come from "the hood".  That's upper mid class near "valley girl" fantasy world in that vid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Especially hurtful was watching a fellow citizen state she lacked empathy for others and would harm others in order to achieve and enjoy her own success. :egads: Though, honestly, I do not believe Treasure really lacks empathy...I believe she is trying to hurt her mom...for whatever reasons.
> ...


Hey I could set her straight in about 10 minutes.  She already has the melanin, looks, and determination.  10 minutes with me and she would embracing her African DNA.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Girl hasn't been "groomed" by white racists. I truly believe she's backed herself into that problem..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Her problem is she has been brainwashed to be ashamed of what she is due to white lies and racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Girl hasn't been "groomed" by white racists. I truly believe she's backed herself into that problem..


She repeated what white racists have been saying for centuries.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



OK -- maybe if you were part of the rescue team.  But I can see the fear of losing that status and success that her family has given to her. Just don't make her another angry student of yours...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


She wouldnt fear losing status and success once I introduce her to my girls. In order to grow you have to go through the anger phase. Its mandatory to do so or youre just spinning your wheels. You have to be outraged and angry when you realize the vast amount of truth white people have tried to hide from you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Doubt she's been exposed to that much "white lies and racism"..  This isn't an "outside job" that was done TO her. This is an "inside job" she's done on herself.  Bet she has a flock of great white girl friends. And none of them have intentionally damaged her. But then -- I'd need to watch the whole Dr Phil episode and I've got bills to pay and toenails to trim.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Oh yeah.. My stash of truth has a facial recognition biometric lock on it. No black faces can ever see it. 

Grow up...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 29, 2018)

/


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 29, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every Black on USMB is a racist from where I stand










IM2 and Asslips, yeah. Many others are not.

Many you don't even know are black. They don't advertise it and be all "Hate Whitey" like Asslips and IM2 do.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Opposing white racism is not my problem with you. My problem with you and A and Paul and others is manifold: 1.) A lot of the things you consider racism are not. 2.) A lot of the people you consider racist are not. 3.) Every discussion on race comes down to one thing with you: history of white racism. As if that is the one answer or one reason behind every race issue when it is much more complicated than that.



Bullshit. We know what racism is. You don't. And don't try telling me how complicated racism is when I know that far better than you ever will.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But you never confronted Asclepias on his idiotic remark about whites being the weaker race either. In fact you tried to justify it with the usual tripe about blacks being angry about white racism.



Tripe is what you speak. I did not address A because his comments were based on things whites have done. Hs not multiplying things by 5 in order to make a claim not supported by facts. Whites decided we are inferior and created laws and policies to stop inferior people from having the same opportunity. That is weak.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've never confronted white racists here but by God I never made excuses for them either.



That's all you ever do. You're doing it now.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Neither did you. Did you forget that you're only two years older than me?



You see, this is why we have problems.  You willfully refuse to understand that things for blacks have been pretty much the exact opposite of what things have been for whites. When I was 7, my father met with MLK.  My father was a Baptist preacher. and In our town that made him a leader. I heard many leaders in the black movement who were not famous and who were charged with making the necessary changes in their communities along with those working at the national level. Whites are the ones who decided hat blacks had one leader. And you are just dumb enough to believe that as well.

On top of that the civil rights fight has not ended.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's pretty much understood that humans first migrated out of Africa. Which means whatever flaws we humans have - such as envy, hate, fear, etc. - came out of Africa with our ancestors.



No, these flaws came from Europe and were created in the age of so called enlightenment promoted by men such as Hume, Kant, Voltaire, etc.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Who said I was trying to stop black racism? I can no more stop black racism than I can white racism.
> 
> No, what I'm doing here, in part, is pointing out that your supposed efforts to stop white racism are nothing more than moral posturing, angry impotent blustering and criticizing whites.



What you are doing here is denying fact. And whites have earned the criticism. You can stop white racism. You can create an organization that educates whites about racism and how to end it, but you won't because you are far too cowardly to face the  truth that the great white man is not so great. What you call black racism doesn't exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I dont think anyone comes to you to get truth so no problem there.

I am grown.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Every Black on USMB is a racist from where I stand
> ...





Another crying white man here at USMB.

You were quite fine advertising your racism and he hate blacks shit. But then the blacks showed up and ruined the racist echo chamber.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



How about we arrange a racist swap? I'll get to work on the lists. That ought fix things. 

From where I sit -- racists of ANY color are pretty much interchangeable and use the same tactics anyways.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



And if you can't address instiutional racism, you have no place in this discussion because its part of the sickness.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


And neither have they prevent racist whites from *continuing *to discriminate in violation of the Civil Rights Act and other workplace rights laws.  Whites have been doing this *lawfully *for more than 175 years while it only became unlaw to engage in these discriminatory practices for the past 54 years roughly.  So weighing 175 years of lawful racial discrimination to 54 years of unlawful racial discrimination is not even comparable and that would have to assume that every black person who obtained an opportunity previously denied to them retailiated by treating a white person somewhere as shitty as they had been treated which is not what I know of the majority of the black people I've been around all my life.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Apparently you sit on the floor.

When you find a racist non white that has enacted laws and policies denying whites of opportunity, then we'll talk about racists of any color.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Disagree. Only racists with power can cause large scale harm. For example white racists. All racists are not equal.  We know this because of what whites have implemented world wide.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Institutional racism was, at one time, the law of the land.  However, for some time now, it is illegal in criminal law and actionable in civil law.  So, racism that you face is from individuals.  The mother of racism in individuals is stupidity.

I'm not sure what can be done to eliminate stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


It may be illegal in written law but the law is written to make it almost impossible to prove.  You would have to be pretty stupid to admit that you are a racist and thats why you didnt hire or you fired a Black person.  So basically that law is bullshit. It really only prevents white racists from bragging about what they do publicly. It still has the effect of holding Black people back. No wonder the SCOTUS admitted institutional systemic racism still exists.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*Don't  tell me what kind of racism I face white man.*

*This Is Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still Very Much A Problem*
ByMia Mercado
Mar 15 2017

The roots of racism run deep. They permeate our culture beyond the existence of racial slurs and persist regardless of our first black president. To see examples of systemic racism, you don’t even need to look far. If you have gone to school, lived in a house, had a job, or been to the doctor, you’ve likely been hurt or helped by institutional racism at some point in your life.

Institutional racism, or systemic racism, is defined as the pattern of social and political systems discriminating against a group of people based on race. If you’re wondering how a school or a bank or any “thing” or “system” can be racist, ask yourself who runs those “things” and “systems.” A government or any other institution is created and run by human beings. While a building or a document cannot itself hold prejudice or beliefs (on account of...they’re made of bricks and/or paper), human beings are more than capable of holding prejudicial beliefs, and in turn, creating systems that reflect those beliefs.

*My “But slavery was abolished and hate crimes are illegal” senses are tingling; this is usually the part in the conversation where laws established or struck down are used as examples of why institutional racism can’t exist. If Equal Employment Opportunity Laws make it federally illegal, how can job discrimination based on race persist? Oh, sweet, naive, hypothetical question. Making something illegal doesn’t make it go away. If that were the case, murders would never happen and even if they did, they would all be solved and the victim brought justice. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but unsolved murders still very much exist. Like, there are whole basic cable channels dedicated to them.*

Proof That Institutional Racism Is Still A Problem


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That is why, in civil litigation, the burden of proof is 'preponderance of evidence'. Unlike criminal law, where the burden of proof is 'beyond a reasonable doubt'. 

If someone is denied a job because of race, it wouldn't be difficult to prove.  Does the company have any black employees?  What is the ratio of qualified candidates rejected vs hired?  If you make a tort case against a company you can have the court issue a subpoena duces tecum, which forces the company to provide this information.

In a tort case, you only need convince a judge or jury (depending on the monetary damages sought) there is evidence of discriminatory hiring practice to win the judgement.

That is why, in many such tort cases, the tortfeasor will settle early.  The case is not difficult to prove in any company with a history of discriminatory hiring practices.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Actually the process is not nearly so simple.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Institutional racism has been the law of the land in my lifetime, not just against Blacks, but against Asians, Hispanic, Jews, and Muslims.

Have other groups suffered similar economic disparities?  At what point do you tell yourself that despite an uneven playing field, success is still possible for the individual?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


See? Thats gobbly gook talk. Lets break this down so you can see what I mean.

Lets say the company has a token Black? That pretty much would kill any discrimination claim based on race.  
Who is making the determination on who is "qualified"? 
Who is the judge and who is the jury? Are they all white?  Are any of them racist?
Hate to break it to you but most cases are settled. Thats how the system is designed or else the courts would be hopelessly swamped.
Last of all how many Black people looking for employment in order to survive has the time, money or energy to go through this process knowing the odds are stacked against him/her?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't intimate that it was simple, Nothing related to law is simple.  Law is agonizingly complex.  It is much more simple to move on and apply somewhere else than to raise a civil case.  It will take time, effort, and the patience of a saint.  However, compared to a criminal case, a case for discriminatory hiring practices isn't difficult to prove and the potential payoff is significant.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


At what point do you tell yourself that an uneven playing field is ok? This should be your question.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


*"It is much more simple to move on and apply somewhere else than to raise a civil case."*

Why should anyone just be ok with being discriminated against? Why cant whites just stop being racist?  Wouldnt that be the simplest course of action?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, what I'm doing here, in part, is pointing out that your supposed efforts to stop white racism are nothing more than moral posturing, angry impotent blustering and criticizing whites.


You know our government is not the only entity that has the ability to compile databases right?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why cant whites just stop being racist?



How do you instantly make people smarter?  I'd really like an answer to that.  Most of the people I deal with on a daily basis are weapons-grade morons.

I don't know how they are able to turn Oxygen into CO2.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why cant whites just stop being racist?
> ...


Do you really think it has anything to do with being smart?  It has more to do with being insecure. How many white scientists claim to this day that Blacks are inferior?


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As per the encyclopedia britannica, a scientific publication, a white man is equivalent to 11 black men.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I agree if they mean in a white guys ability to attract head lice.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not any scientists that are taken seriously by their peers.  Don't make the mistake of trying to equate education with intelligence.  They aren't very closely related.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Institutional racism was, at one time, the law of the land. However, for some time now, it is illegal in criminal law and actionable in civil law. So, racism that you face is from individuals. The mother of racism in individuals is stupidity.
> 
> I'm not sure what can be done to eliminate stupidity.


Well at least you understand this.  You'd be surprised at the number of USMB members who keep insisting that because racism/discrimination is no longer lawful in the U.S. that overnight all of the racists suddenly stopped being racist.  50 EEOC civil rights cases in which the EEOC prevailed was not enough to even make one member in particular pause and wonder who that could possibly be.  In fact he all but said he didn't believe that racism had actually occurred in those case and cast aspersions on the EEOC investigators/agency.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> a white man is equivalent to 11 black men.



What metric is being compared?  Hat size?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I'd have to disagree. Intelligence is simply your ability to learn. Formal education is simply a set of data. The more complex the data you can learn the more intelligent you are. There are some intelligent racists which tell me its their discernment not their intelligence that makes one a racist.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 30, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*

Peace.



IM2 said:


> Bullshit. We know what racism is. You don't.




​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> That is why, in civil litigation, the burden of proof is 'preponderance of evidence'. Unlike criminal law, where the burden of proof is 'beyond a reasonable doubt'.
> 
> If someone is denied a job because of race, it wouldn't be difficult to prove. Does the company have any black employees? What is the ratio of qualified candidates rejected vs hired? If you make a tort case against a company you can have the court issue a subpoena duces tecum, which forces the company to provide this information.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is the way our system is supposed to work, however the reality is very different particularly since there is bias within our civil court  system as well as the criminal system starting with some of the civil rights investigators, the attorneys (most of them fight to protect the violations of the employers), court personnel and the judges.

I have documented proof that everyone involved in an interference with an employment contract claim lied - about everything.  The only thing I didn't have evidence of was them saying that the reason they did what they did was *BECAUSE *I was black but they pretty much admitted or got caught on every other material issue or lie they told and it meant nothing to the court, who actually aided them in one case by rearranging the dates in which they had to produce our discovery requests so that their motion for summary judgment erroneously ended up preceeding the date in which they had to turn our the documents which would have incriminated them.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In many cases, education is simply a measure of how well you're able to retain data.  Not a measurement of how well you understand that data.  If you make a claim based on your inability to correctly process that data or, a much worse scientific sin, deliberately manipulate or filter the data to introduce your own confirmation bias, that is the opposite of intelligence.

Science overwhelmingly rejects an intelligence superiority/inferiority based on race.  Some 'scientist' try to make the claim but the rebuttals always point to a flaw in the data or the interpretation of that data.  If there was such a thing as as a racial intelligence limitation, it couldn't be affected by other factors.  It would have to be independent of them.  In essence, in similar environments, the smartest person of Race A couldn't be as smart as the smartest person of Race B -- and inversely, the dumbest person of Race A would still be smarter than the dumbest person of Race B.  This simply isn't the case, it's easy to disprove.  In fact, when other factors that influence intelligence, such as nurture and opportunity, are balanced, the racial intelligence disparity disappears.

However, scientist being human,  and prone to human weakness, a poor scientist, one unable to distinguish himself in his field, can achieve some level of professional notoriety by making a controversial claim and manipulating his data to back it up.  While such frauds can equally be discounted by his more reputable peers, certain individuals will always latch on to the controversial claims as 'proof'  that science backs up their prejudices.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That is why, in civil litigation, the burden of proof is 'preponderance of evidence'. Unlike criminal law, where the burden of proof is 'beyond a reasonable doubt'.
> ...



You're right, of course.  No legal system is perfect.  There will always be someone seeking to divert the course of justice.  I see it all the time in my job.  There are bad judges and bad lawyers.  But, the system works correctly in an overwhelming number of cases.  The more the system is exercised, the more obvious becomes who are the bad elements in the system.  

Things have got better.  We've gone from institutional, socially acceptable racism to eliminating it in a generation and it will continue to improve.  The fact that no one can be openly racist is a sign that the majority of public opinion rejects racism.  I meet open racist in my job and they're idiots.  More often than not, they're under arrest when I speak to them.  The only place any person can be openly racist these days is in a jail cell or in an anonymous forum.  

I don't believe the playing field will ever be completely even for anyone.  Fact is, beautiful people earn more on average than their less attractive peers.  That's going to be an interesting prejudice to overcome.  Every ethnic group in America has been subject to some for of discriminatory practice.  There has to come a time when the individual asks himself, "Who determines my success, me, or the playing field?'.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Are you familiar with the term "gang stalking"?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.




eeeyep.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I am.  I've heard people make the claim that they are 'gang stalked' or 'mob stalked'.  But, they never can answer the simple question.  "In order for a person to be targeted by a community, wouldn't the entire community have to be in on the targeting?"

Mostly, the idea that you're the object of a vast public conspiracy is classic symptom of narcissism.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 30, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Are you familiar with the term "gang stalking"?



gang stalking
1. What is gang stalking

Gang stalking is simply a form of community mobbing and organised stalking combined.

Gang stalking is organised harassment at it's best. It the targeting of an individual for revenge, jealousy, sport, or to keep them quite, etc."

Hello, NVM. In your opinion are these Americans 'gang stalkers'?

​
Peace.
*___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You answered the question and then say you purposely ignored it. WTF?



> We are talking about whites as a race.  Spare me the juvenile attempt to change the subject.



You _alway_s talk about whites as a race. That is precisely the problem and why I'm here.



> Your questions are nothing to dodge. They just show you have bad reading comprehension. I dont waste time answering questions you should already know the answer to by reading my statement.



I _did_ know the answer to the question. The idea was to get you to realize that you are painting white people, as a race, as weaker mentally and morally which is exactly what whites used to say about blacks a hundred years ago.



> Unfortunately your design lacks any substance that would necessitate me using a different filter.



Okay, keep your biases.



> I agree with IM2. Out of context you have no real knowledge of what he meant by that statement. The best bet would be to be in the room so you can observe his body language, contextual clues and past history to determine what he meant.  I disagree. I dont call people racist unless I know the context of their comments. I learned long ago that sentences taken out of context typically are designed to elicit a specific response.



If you couldn't be bothered to go and read the original post for context then don't lecture _me_ about context and hand me that puke about being in the same room. It was right fucking there for you to read.



> If I called you a racist its because you are and have proven it to me. Dont get bent out of shape over it. Lots of people are racist.



Nothing has been proven to you, it is simply your opinion, nothing more. Besides, what you think of me is none of my business.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Opposing white racism is not my problem with you. My problem with you and A and Paul and others is manifold: 1.) A lot of the things you consider racism are not. 2.) A lot of the people you consider racist are not. 3.) Every discussion on race comes down to one thing with you: history of white racism. As if that is the one answer or one reason behind every race issue when it is much more complicated than that.
> ...



So how do you expect me to stop white racism if I don't even know what it is?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But you never confronted Asclepias on his idiotic remark about whites being the weaker race either. In fact you tried to justify it with the usual tripe about blacks being angry about white racism.





> Tripe is what you speak. I did not address A because his comments were based on things whites have done.



Of course his comments were based on things whites have done, that doesn't mean that it's not utter bullshit.



> Hs not multiplying things by 5 in order to make a claim not supported by facts. Whites decided we are inferior and created laws and policies to stop inferior people from having the same opportunity. That is weak.



It's _not_ supported by facts, that's the whole fucking point. If he had said "The whites who made these laws were weak", I would fully agree. But alas, that is not what he said.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've never confronted white racists here but by God I never made excuses for them either.





> That's all you ever do. You're doing it now.



And what excuses have you ever gotten from me?

Here are some minor but very important details you have conveniently overlooked in all our discussions:
Not once have I ever said anything negative or denigrating about blacks as a race.
Not once have I ever made blanket claims or assertions about blacks as you and A have done about whites.
Not once have I ever denied or excused white racism.
Not once have I ever denied or excused the fact of the laws and policies meant to keep blacks down.
Not once have I ever denied or excused the racism going on today. In fact, in our last discussion a little over a month ago, I acknowledged the rash of recent incidents of whites calling the police on blacks and condemned these incidents as racist and stupid.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, you have condemned me as racist, not for things I've said about blacks but rather, for things I did _not_ say about whites. You have condemned me as racist for challenging _you_ and some of your views about whites, not for anything I said about blacks. Even when I qualify my remarks by saying "some blacks..." or "certain blacks...", you blow it out of proportion and accuse me of making racist claims about blacks. This is precisely what you did in one of our earlier discussions.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Neither did you. Did you forget that you're only two years older than me?





> You see, this is why we have problems.  You willfully refuse to understand that things for blacks have been pretty much the exact opposite of what things have been for whites. When I was 7, my father met with MLK.  My father was a Baptist preacher. and In our town that made him a leader. I heard many leaders in the black movement who were not famous and who were charged with making the necessary changes in their communities along with those working at the national level. Whites are the ones who decided hat blacks had one leader. And you are just dumb enough to believe that as well.



When did I say anything about black leaders other than to say they stood for equality?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's pretty much understood that humans first migrated out of Africa. Which means whatever flaws we humans have - such as envy, hate, fear, etc. - came out of Africa with our ancestors.





> No, these flaws came from Europe and were created in the age of so called enlightenment promoted by men such as Hume, Kant, Voltaire, etc.



Bullshit. The traits of fear and mistrust of other groups is inherent in humans and animals and has been with us from the beginning. Europeans didn't do anything that wasn't already done in Africa.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Who said I was trying to stop black racism? I can no more stop black racism than I can white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already have countless celebrities, professors and politicians out there telling us whites that we are shit and should be ashamed. Isn't that enough? Besides, forgive me if I'm not inclined to bend over backwards and feel sympathy for asswipes who think I'm mentally and morally weaker.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Uh huh. If I have no place in this discussion then why the fuck are you talking to me? In fact, not only are you talking to me but you're responding to things I say that aren't even addressed to you for Christ's sake. You and Asclepias both have been responding to comments I made to the other guy for the last three days.

For someone who doesn't even know what white racism is and has no place in this discussion, you guys sure have a lot to say to me.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I'm doing here, in part, is pointing out that your supposed efforts to stop white racism are nothing more than moral posturing, angry impotent blustering and criticizing whites.
> ...



What?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Does Obama count??


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I suspect he is being a "racist" black troll.  Likewise, there are some "racist" white trolls.  They feed off each other and nothing is ever solved in this forum.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I'm not "trying" to call A a racist or you.  I don't agree that whites never invented anything in the whole history of the world, though.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 30, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


They like play-fighting.  Not so sure about IM2.  He gets pretty sulky, though.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



True, you never have done  that and when I wrote you I meant it generally not specifically directing it to you personally.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't get sulky, but I don't joke with racists.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Link please.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No Because he did not enact laws denying whites opportunity. Maybe if you weren't a dittohead you'd know that.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



We're trying to help you get out of that ignorance you believe.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And what ignorance is that? 

I'll bet you a dollar that whatever you think is the ignorance I believe is something I never even said. Either because you confused me with somebody else again or I simply never said it. So go ahead, tell me again for the hundredth time what I said that I didn't actually say or what I believe that I don't actually believe.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So how do you expect me to stop white racism if I don't even know what it is?





But you sure know what you think black racism is. That as a tremendous lie ghost rider, I've got to give you credit for even trying that one.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course his comments were based on things whites have done, that doesn't mean that it's not utter bullshit.



If whites have done these things A's comments can't be bullshit. They would be what people call truth.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's _not_ supported by facts, that's the whole fucking point. If he had said "The whites who made these laws were weak", I would fully agree. But alas, that is not what he said.



It is supported by facts due to the reality that whites agreed with the laws and participated in their enforcement and practice.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And what excuses have you ever gotten from me?
> 
> Here are some minor but very important details you have conveniently overlooked in all our discussions:
> Not once have I ever said anything negative or denigrating about blacks as a race.
> ...



I call you a racist because that's what you've shown yourself; to be. You don't challenge me because you are too scared to  discuss the overall impact of racist laws, polices or institutional racism which is the basis of my argument. Instead you run away with  hat sorry weak l am an individual crap.

Well I am an Individual. I have a degree. I have never committed a crime. I do not sell drugs and never have. I have no children out of wedlockl I have never taken welfare. I have not lived depending on the government or whitey for a damn thing. I have never blamed whites for anything I could not do after given the chance. I've paid taxes my whole adult working life. But my indvidualism doesn't even fucking count, yet yours always does. And you can't see the racism in that.
.
I know what racsim is and you excuse it and have decided tell me, a person who has experienced 15-20,000 or more separate instances of racism in the over 20,000 days I have lived, that I don't know what racism is. You don't come close to challenging me about my views on whites. I've lived 57 years, I've lived with and socialized with whites all of my lie. You seem to think seem to think you are educating me about white people as if I've never been around  them. Wrong answer.

Read your posts.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When did I say anything about black leaders other than to say they stood for equality?



Fool, you told me how I did not hear all the black leaders fun what you perceive as the civil rights times because I am 2 years older than you, like we have had the exact same lives. You do this all he time.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bullshit. The traits of fear and mistrust of other groups is inherent in humans and animals and has been with us from the beginning. Europeans didn't do anything that wasn't already done in Africa.



The concept of racial classification was created and developed in Europe.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You already have countless celebrities, professors and politicians out there telling us whites that we are shit and should be ashamed. Isn't that enough? Besides, forgive me if I'm not inclined to bend over backwards and feel sympathy for asswipes who think I'm mentally and morally weaker.



I don't see anybody else white saying whites are shit. And the only people have a problem with whites criticizing themslves while feeling free to criticize everybody else is the white racist. Now do you not think for one second whites should be ashamed for the things they have done? And if not, doesn't this show a moral and mental weakness?

So fuck you, because for 400 years ongoing asswipes like you think we are morally  and mentally weaker. White racists make up lies from stats by multiplying stats by 5-6 times the number in order to justify that belief. You reap what you sow bitch. Whites have sown racism and hate but those like you think you should get back respect and love. Not how it works.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Your posts, you own words show that you are ignorant. For example your claim that you don't know what white racism is. I suppose you didn't say that either.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



No. Stop making the dumb ass assumptions whites such as you make about what we tell each other. And we should not have to accept an uneven playing field.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Instiutional racism has not been eliminated. I mean your post would be funny if it wasn't so sad. For example the fact that no one can be openly racist doesn't mean the majority of public opinion rejects racism. It means a person can undermine things that have helped create equal opportunity or deny opportunity for people of color. Here is an example, interviewing blacks but not hiring them then stating they found better candidates as result of interviews.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> For example the fact that no one can be openly racist doesn't mean the majority of public opinion rejects racism.



You under the impression that it's ILLEGAL to be a racist?  Hope not. Because you'd be a fugitive from justice if that were true..  

It's not. Because there's not a "bright line" to being a racist. Especially if you think most everyone who questions your opinions and theories to BE a racist..


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you expect me to stop white racism if I don't even know what it is?
> ...



Oh for fuck's sake. Did you forget already that _You're_ the one who said I didn't know what racism is?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course his comments were based on things whites have done, that doesn't mean that it's not utter bullshit.





> If whites have done these things A's comments can't be bullshit. They would be what people call truth.



Blacks have committed murder. Does this mean blacks are a murderous people as a race?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's _not_ supported by facts, that's the whole fucking point. If he had said "The whites who made these laws were weak", I would fully agree. But alas, that is not what he said.





> It is supported by facts due to the reality that whites agreed with the laws and participated in their enforcement and practice.



So did the Tutsis.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And what excuses have you ever gotten from me?
> 
> Here are some minor but very important details you have conveniently overlooked in all our discussions:
> Not once have I ever said anything negative or denigrating about blacks as a race.
> ...





> I call you a racist because that's what you've shown yourself; to be.



How? You always say that but never explain why or how. So how have I shown myself to be racist?



> You don't challenge me because you are too scared to  discuss the overall impact of racist laws, polices or institutional racism which is the basis of my argument. Instead you run away with  hat sorry weak l am an individual crap.



I don't discuss it because you use it as a trap. It's a given that racist laws, policies and institutional racism have had a negative impact on blacks. That's not an issue with me and I never denied it. My problem is that you seem to think it is the end-all, be-all answer or explanation to any race issue and it's not. I think it clouds your objectivity about racism and whites in particular. If it didn't then you wouldn't have automatically assumed that I concocted my story.



> Well I am an Individual. I have a degree. I have never committed a crime. I do not sell drugs and never have. I have no children out of wedlockl I have never taken welfare. I have not lived depending on the government or whitey for a damn thing. I have never blamed whites for anything I could not do after given the chance. I've paid taxes my whole adult working life. But my indvidualism doesn't even fucking count, yet yours always does. And you can't see the racism in that.



Why the fuck are you telling me this? I've never said or implied a goddamned thing about you selling drugs or taking welfare or anything. And where do you get the idea that I think your individualism doesn't count? Your individualism was never an issue because, unlike you, I don't make blanket statements about an entire race.

I've never said a word about blacks as a race. When I challenge you on race issues I challenge YOU, not blacks. I challenge you because most blacks don't think like you on these matters.
I've known and worked with blacks my whole life (with the exception of my childhood up to the age of thirteen when we were still in upstate New York and there were no blacks in the area) and my overall experience with them is no better and no worse than my overall experience with whites. I've met great folks and assholes on both sides of the racial line in equal measure.
.


> I know what racsim is and you excuse it and have decided tell me, a person who has experienced 15-20,000 or more separate instances of racism in the over 20,000 days I have lived, that I don't know what racism is. You don't come close to challenging me about my views on whites. I've lived 57 years, I've lived with and socialized with whites all of my lie. You seem to think seem to think you are educating me about white people as if I've never been around  them. Wrong answer.
> 
> Read your posts.



Yes, sometimes I think you are wrong about what is racist. Most times you are wrong about what you think I said or believe. You were wrong about me being racist. You were wrong about me concocting my story. You were wrong when you assumed I must have mistreated the guy. You were wrong when you said I misstated MLK when I never said a word about him. You were wrong in this post when you said I think your individualism didn't count.

You have been wrong about a great many things about me since we first interacted.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When did I say anything about black leaders other than to say they stood for equality?





> Fool, you told me how I did not hear all the black leaders fun what you perceive as the civil rights times because I am 2 years older than you, like we have had the exact same lives. You do this all he time.



Foo', my question was in response to this remark from you: "_Whites are the ones who decided hat blacks had one leader. And you are just dumb enough to believe that as well_."

As you can see, you had made yet another assumption about me and what I believe when I never said a fucking thing about black leaders. In fact, the term I used was "civil rights activists", not "black leaders".



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bullshit. The traits of fear and mistrust of other groups is inherent in humans and animals and has been with us from the beginning. Europeans didn't do anything that wasn't already done in Africa.





> The concept of racial classification was created and developed in Europe.



If that is true then you need to present research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship to that effect. Otherwise it's just more "I hates whitey" rhetorical dog vomit.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You already have countless celebrities, professors and politicians out there telling us whites that we are shit and should be ashamed. Isn't that enough? Besides, forgive me if I'm not inclined to bend over backwards and feel sympathy for asswipes who think I'm mentally and morally weaker.





> I don't see anybody else white saying whites are shit.



You're not white so how would you know?



> And the only people have a problem with whites criticizing themslves while feeling free to criticize everybody else is the white racist.



First of all, these whites aren't criticizing themselves per se, they are criticizing the white race. Secondly, as I said above, I don't criticize everybody else, I criticize _you_. And if Handler or the professor were here now I would challenge and criticize them.



> Now do you not think for one second whites should be ashamed for the things they have done? And if not, doesn't this show a moral and mental weakness?



I think that the whites who have done wrong should be ashamed for the things they have done. Should Muslims be ashamed for 9/11?



> So fuck you, because for 400 years ongoing asswipes like you think we are morally  and mentally weaker.



This is just incredible, I don't know what to say. Asclepias says outright that whites are the weaker race and you basically agree with him. And yet in spite of that, you turn it around on me and accuse me of the same fucking thing you guys did even though I never any such thing about blacks. Jesus Christ what an unmitigated hypocrite you are.

I never said anything about blacks being morally and mentally weaker and I don't think they are.



> White racists make up lies from stats by multiplying stats by 5-6 times the number in order to justify that belief. You reap what you sow bitch. Whites have sown racism and hate but those like you think you should get back respect and love. Not how it works.



You have insulted my intelligence a number of times and called me every name in the book - stupid fucker, dumb bastard, moron, bitch, punk, foo', etc. - and you think you should get back respect and love. Not how it works.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

QUOTE="flacaltenn, post: 21092597, member: 30473"]





IM2 said:


> For example the fact that no one can be openly racist doesn't mean the majority of public opinion rejects racism.



You under the impression that it's ILLEGAL to be a racist?  Hope not. Because you'd be a fugitive from justice if that were true..  

It's not. Because there's not a "bright line" to being a racist. Especially if you think most everyone who questions your opinions and theories to BE a racist..[/QUOTE]

It is illegal to be a  racist. And you can't post a racist statement I have made. I don't think everyone who questions my opinion are racists. But people who tell me how blacks can only improve if they move out of black communities into all white ones like you have done, well, you get called a racist.

You are not qualified to tell me about racism. I've lived having to deal with white racsim now for 57 years or at least 20,805 days. You cannot say the same.

_*"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."*_

 Learn to listen.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't, _you_ did.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Did you forget already that _You're_ the one who said I didn't know what racism is?



Don't play stupid.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blacks have committed murder. Does this mean blacks are a murderous people as a race?



Did blacks make laws making it legal to kill whites and there would be no penalty?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So did the Tutsis.



The problem in Rwanda was a result of white colonization. You were shown that.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If that is true then you need to present research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship to that effect. Otherwise it's just more "I hates whitey" rhetorical dog vomit.



Really?

_“I am apt to suspect the negroes and in general all other species of men (for there are four or five different kinds) to be naturally inferior to the whites. There never was a civilized nation of any other complexion than white, nor even any individual eminent either in action or speculation. No ingenious manufactures amongst them, no arts, no sciences. On the other hand, the most rude and barbarous of the whites, such as the ancient GERMANS, the present TARTARS, have still something eminent about them in their valour, form of government, or some other particular. Such a uniform and constant differences could not happen in so many countries and ages, if nature had not made an original distinction betwixt these breeds of men. Not to mention our colonies, there are Negroe slaves dispersed all over Europe, of which none ever discovered any symptoms of ingenuity, tho' low people, without education, will start up amonst us, and distinguish themselves in every profession. In JAMAICA indeed they talk of one negroe as a man of parts and learning; but 'tis likely he is admired for very slender accomplishments like a parrot, who speaks a few words plainly. “_

_David Hume,_* “Of National Characters”*
_
In three separate works Kant claimed that the Negro is, in most respects, the lowest of all races. He also referred to blacks as the “bad race” and whites as “the good race,” argued that the white race contains “all incentives and talents,” and felt that whites were the “only ones who always progress toward perfection.”

To my knowledge, Kant never repudiated any of these explicitly racist claims.

Ryan Very*, Kant’s Racism*_

_*How White People Invented Racism*

*Drawing from the *__*Encyclopedia Brittanica*__* (a surprisingly good resource for race theory), racism’s core ideology has three components. First, it’s the belief that humans are separated into biological categories called “races”. Second, it posits that racialized physical traits are the source of personality characteristics like intelligence, sexuality, and work ethic. Finally, the ideology holds that these racial categories exist within a hierarchy and that some races are superior to others.*_

_*While scientists have challenged race’s biological foundation, and many of us now understand race to be a social construct, “*__*race has not lost its biological origins*__*“. Although ethnocentricism, nationalism, and tribalism all predate race, it’s racial hierarchy’s pseudo biological foundation that sets it apart as a distinctly European invention. The*__* treatment of the Ainu and burakumin in Japan*__*, which was based in part on a biology-like concept of “polluted blood”, is the only precolonial non-European social hierarchy with similar characteristics to racism. Given the overall lack of precolonial non-White concepts of race, racism (and race itself) is the original “white people problem”.*_

How White People Invented Racism

Groups of humans have always identified themselves as distinct from neighboring groups, but such differences have not always been understood to be natural, immutable and global. These features are the distinguishing features of how the concept of race is used today. In this way the idea of race as we understand it today came about during the historical process of exploration and conquest which brought Europeans into contact with groups from different continents, and of the ideology of classification and typology found in the natural sciences.[35] The term _race_ was often used in a general biological taxonomic sense,[15] starting from the 19th century, to denote genetically differentiated human populations defined by phenotype.

Marks, Jonathan (2008). "Race: Past, present and future. Chapter 1". In Koenig, Barbara; Soo-Jin Lee, Sandra; Richardson, Sarah S. Revisiting Race in a Genomic Age. Rutgers University Press.

"Race2". Oxford Dictionaries. Oxford University Press. Retrieved 5 October 2012

Lie, John (2004). Modern Peoplehood. Cambridge, MA: Harvard University Press. ISBN 0674013271.

Thompson, William; Hickey, Joseph (2005). Society in Focus. Boston: Pearson. ISBN 0-205-41365-X.

Keita, S. O. Y.; Kittles, R. A.; Royal, C. D. M.; Bonney, G. E.; Furbert-Harris, P.; Dunston, G. M.; Rotimi, C. N.; et al. (2004). "Conceptualizing human variation". Nature Genetics. *36* (11s): S17–S20. doi:10.1038/ng1455. PMID 15507998. Retrieved 5 September 2015.

Race (human categorization) - Wikipedia

*There are many or citations in this link.*



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not white so how would you know?



It's pretty simple. I lived in a majority white town. I went  majority white schools including college. I worked with white people for most of  my working life. I had teammates on my sports teams that were white. I've had girlfriends and a wife that was white. I don't think you have had the same kind of exposure to blacks. Whites like you have been singing this sorry sad song for most of my life..

You still don't get it. You are not talking to blacks who have newer personally ben around white people.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, these whites aren't criticizing themselves per se, they are criticizing the white race. Secondly, as I said above, I don't criticize everybody else, I criticize _you_. And if Handler or the professor were here now I would challenge and criticize them.



And why can't whites criticize the white race for things they have done and keep doing wrong?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I think that the whites who have done wrong should be ashamed for the things they have done. Should Muslims be ashamed for 9/11?



But those who benefited from the wrongs? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is just incredible, I don't know what to say. Asclepias says outright that whites are the weaker race and you basically agree with him. And yet in spite of that, you turn it around on me and accuse me of the same fucking thing you guys did even though I never any such thing about blacks. Jesus Christ what an unmitigated hypocrite you are.
> 
> I never said anything about blacks being morally and mentally weaker and I don't think they are.



Well I'm no hypocrite. When you look at what whites have done, what does it say to you about your own race?

Because whites do not say what they do about us based on a pattern of behavior or abuses that run the spectrum. And you want to ignore why things are said to make your conclusion because you are not able to deal with the truth. I can say that since I have dealt with negative things blacks have done. I have criticized blacks for bad behaviors and I have worked to change things *I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DOING*. So in my view YOU are weak because you can't do that and you are full of excuses of why you can't do that in the white community.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I am. I've heard people make the claim that they are 'gang stalked' or 'mob stalked'. But, they never can answer the simple question. "In order for a person to be targeted by a community, wouldn't the entire community have to be in on the targeting?"
> 
> Mostly, the idea that you're the object of a vast public conspiracy is classic symptom of narcissism.


Are you a detective or patrol officer?

*Gang Stalking by Another Name*

A *criminal conspiracy* exists when two or more people agree to commit almost any unlawful act, then take some action toward its completion. The action taken need not itself be a crime, but it must indicate that those involved in the conspiracy knew of the plan and intended to break the law. One person may be charged with and convicted of both conspiracy and the underlying crime based on the same circumstances.

A *civil conspiracy* or collusion is an agreement between two or more parties *to deprive a third party* of *legal rights* or *deceive a third party to obtain an illegal objective*.[1] A conspiracy may also refer to a group of people who make an agreement to form a partnership in which each member becomes the agent or partner of every other member and engage in planning or agreeing to commit some act. It is not necessary that the conspirators be involved in all stages of planning or be aware of all details. Any voluntary agreement and some overt act by one conspirator in furtherance of the plan are the main elements necessary to prove a conspiracy. A conspiracy *may exist whether legal means are used to accomplish illegal results*, or *illegal means used to accomplish something legal*.[2] "Even when no crime is involved, a civil action for conspiracy may be brought by the persons who were damaged."[1]​You ever work with domestic violence victims?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I _did_ know the answer to the question. The idea was to get you to realize that you are painting white people, as a race, as weaker mentally and morally which is exactly what whites used to say about blacks a hundred years ago.


And on what were they basing the opinion that black people were inferior?  Nothing more than their desire to commit violations against blacks which if it were even suggested that the same crimes be perpetrated against any of them would have resulted in them torching the entire earth (sort of like they did in the Tulsa Oklahoma Race Riots).

In other words, there was no basis for this belief other than a self proclaimed declaration that they put into law that allowed them to exploit other human beings for profit.  That's one of the reasons why black people were deemed to not have souls so that they could rationalize, justify and reconcile their Christian beliefs with their selling, whipping, raping, lynching, murdering, etc. of people of African descent.  

This is pretty much common knowledge


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > For example the fact that no one can be openly racist doesn't mean the majority of public opinion rejects racism.
> ...


Well I heard this idiot just got charged after spewing all her "I'm white" "I'm hot" and "I'm beautiful" drunken bs so being a racist ass *finally *is having a downside: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/woman-declaring-i-m-white-i-m-hot-fired-job-n926151?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma

Garris eventually did call police, and in the video indicated that she had to call twice because the first dispatcher hung up on her.

"Is she white, black, Hispanic or Asian," that dispatcher had asked among a series of other questions. The next responder told Garris that officers were on their way.

It's unclear if police ever responded to the parking lot, but *Westwood is facing four criminal summonses for communicating threats and simple assault*, NBC affiliate WCNC reported.​

And then there is this.  I think it used to be referred to as the Anti-Klan act (see the second paragraph)

*Title 18, U.S.C., Section 241 - Conspiracy Against Rights *
This statute makes it unlawful for two or more persons to conspire *to injure, oppress, threaten, or intimidate any person *of any state, territory or district *in the free exercise or enjoyment of any right or privilege secured to him/her by the Constitution or the laws of the United States*, (*or because of his/her having exercised the same*).

It further makes it unlawful for two or more persons to go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another with the intent to prevent or hinder his/her free exercise or enjoyment of any rights so secured.

*Punishment varies from a fine or imprisonment of up to ten years*, or both; and if death results, or if such acts include kidnapping or an attempt to kidnap, aggravated sexual abuse or an attempt to commit aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to kill, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned for any term of years, or for life, or may be sentenced to death.​


----------



## fncceo (Oct 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I am. I've heard people make the claim that they are 'gang stalked' or 'mob stalked'. But, they never can answer the simple question. "In order for a person to be targeted by a community, wouldn't the entire community have to be in on the targeting?"
> ...



I do, all the time.  But 'gang-stalking' is a concerted effort on the part of a community at large to ruin every part of a person's life, social,  professional,  and economic. 

To claim to be gang-stalked, you're saying that 'everyone' is out to get you.

You feel everything is part of a vast conspiracy aimed directly at you.

That's more commonly known as paranoia.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

*I did know the answer to the question. The idea was to get you to realize that you are painting white people, as a race, as weaker mentally and morally which is exactly what whites used to say about blacks a hundred years ago.*

Except whites are still saying that now in places such as this. Again GR is here trying to compare more than 400 ongoing years of an observed behavior against a false assumption thinking it's the same thing.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I don't think that's exactly the case. And it has been done.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I do, all the time. But 'gang-stalking' is a concerted effort on the part of a community at large to ruin every part of a person's life, social, professional, and economic.
> 
> To claim to be gang-stalked, you're saying that 'everyone' is out to get you.
> 
> ...


I noticed you didn't answer my question about what your law enforcemetn role is, nonetheless your definition of "gang stalking" is not the accepted definition.  By no means does it "everyone" needs to be involved, it's merely a crimina/civil conspiracy to cause harm.  As the statutes indicate only two or more individuals need be involved.

The reason that I asked if you work with domestic violence victims is because if you do, you would know that stalking is very often a component of domestic violence and all it takes according to the statutes in my jurisdiction is for one other individual to do anything on behalf of the abuser involved keeping tabs on the victims movements/location, tracking, following or maintaining surveillance for it to be considered "stalking-by-proxy" or "third-party-stalking.  Only licensed investigators are allowed to conduct surveillance, anyone else is in violation of our stalking laws, however that doesn't mean that licensed investigators cannot be stalkers as well.  There's a pretty famous case here where the investigator was never referred to as a stalker but without her license (which she lost) that's exactly what anyone would have been charged with.

Aside from the civil/criminal conspiracy, gang stalking can also be thought of as a malicious/criminal flash mob.  This much has been documented and the FBI has evidence of "gang stalking" in America which was revealed through a discovery request in connection with a FOIA lawsuit.

Attempting to paint the victim(s) in the false light of paranoia is a known tactic deployed to defeat or hinder their ability to obtain assistance.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


Same thing as Michael Jackson and his skin bleaching.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I don't know enough about fncceo to say that his response is typical, but this is a very typical response from cops unless you're someone who has a family member or friend in law enforcement who can either pull some strings.  The point is if no one believes the victim then they're not going to do *anything *to attempt to assist the victim which then assists the perpetrator.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You have insulted my intelligence a number of times and called me every name in the book - stupid fucker, dumb bastard, moron, bitch, punk, foo', etc. - and you think you should get back respect and love. Not how it works.



Whites like you are funny. I don't give a fuck about your respect. If I did, I would not have said those things.

You do this all the time_._

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). 
_
Then you do this.
_
 At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). _

Every time.

I know what racism is.

I don't make up racism.  I have worked with, lived with, partied with and have maintained life long friendships with whites who are not racists. Not one of  them say what you do. And we have had and continue to have the same types of conversations I have with you.

The comment  how whites were weak because laws they made i discussed with white friends in the 1990's. A white republican lawyer said that to me in a discussion. He was one of our states best lawyers and his wife was a high ranking state elected republican official. In recent years when talking to them I've not heard them ever crying about white guilt or how whites are being taught to hate each other. So you are out of tune there buddy You have been brainwashed by white victimization and alt right crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.
> ...


Nope. MJ was definitely pro Black.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for fuck's sake. Did you forget already that _You're_ the one who said I didn't know what racism is?
> ...



Don't play senile. Here is what you said to me in post #55: "_We know what racism is. You don't._"

Not only do you forget comments I tell you and remember comments I never told you, you can't even remember what _you_ said.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blacks have committed murder. Does this mean blacks are a murderous people as a race?





> Did blacks make laws making it legal to kill whites and there would be no penalty?



Answer the question: Does this mean blacks are a murderous people as a race?

A principle is a principle that applies to everybody. If whites are a weak race or guilty based on the principle of their skin color then so are blacks and everybody else. Correlation is not causation.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So did the Tutsis.





> The problem in Rwanda was a result of white colonization. You were shown that.



Is it or is it not true that the Tutsis agreed with the laws and participated in their enforcement and practice?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If that is true then you need to present research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship to that effect. Otherwise it's just more "I hates whitey" rhetorical dog vomit.



Really?

_“I am apt to suspect the negroes and in general all other species of men (for there are four or five different kinds) to be naturally inferior to the whites. There never was a civilized nation of any other complexion than white, nor even any individual eminent either in action or speculation. No ingenious manufactures amongst them, no arts, no sciences. On the other hand, the most rude and barbarous of the whites, such as the ancient GERMANS, the present TARTARS, have still something eminent about them in their valour, form of government, or some other particular. Such a uniform and constant differences could not happen in so many countries and ages, if nature had not made an original distinction betwixt these breeds of men. Not to mention our colonies, there are Negroe slaves dispersed all over Europe, of which none ever discovered any symptoms of ingenuity, tho' low people, without education, will start up amonst us, and distinguish themselves in every profession. In JAMAICA indeed they talk of one negroe as a man of parts and learning; but 'tis likely he is admired for very slender accomplishments like a parrot, who speaks a few words plainly. “_

_David Hume,_* “Of National Characters”*
_
In three separate works Kant claimed that the Negro is, in most respects, the lowest of all races. He also referred to blacks as the “bad race” and whites as “the good race,” argued that the white race contains “all incentives and talents,” and felt that whites were the “only ones who always progress toward perfection.”

To my knowledge, Kant never repudiated any of these explicitly racist claims.

Ryan Very*, Kant’s Racism*_

_*How White People Invented Racism*

*Drawing from the *__*Encyclopedia Brittanica*__* (a surprisingly good resource for race theory), racism’s core ideology has three components. First, it’s the belief that humans are separated into biological categories called “races”. Second, it posits that racialized physical traits are the source of personality characteristics like intelligence, sexuality, and work ethic. Finally, the ideology holds that these racial categories exist within a hierarchy and that some races are superior to others.*_

_*While scientists have challenged race’s biological foundation, and many of us now understand race to be a social construct, “*__*race has not lost its biological origins*__*“. Although ethnocentricism, nationalism, and tribalism all predate race, it’s racial hierarchy’s pseudo biological foundation that sets it apart as a distinctly European invention. The*__* treatment of the Ainu and burakumin in Japan*__*, which was based in part on a biology-like concept of “polluted blood”, is the only precolonial non-European social hierarchy with similar characteristics to racism. Given the overall lack of precolonial non-White concepts of race, racism (and race itself) is the original “white people problem”.*_

How White People Invented Racism

Groups of humans have always identified themselves as distinct from neighboring groups, but such differences have not always been understood to be natural, immutable and global. These features are the distinguishing features of how the concept of race is used today. In this way the idea of race as we understand it today came about during the historical process of exploration and conquest which brought Europeans into contact with groups from different continents, and of the ideology of classification and typology found in the natural sciences.[35] The term _race_ was often used in a general biological taxonomic sense,[15] starting from the 19th century, to denote genetically differentiated human populations defined by phenotype.

Marks, Jonathan (2008). "Race: Past, present and future. Chapter 1". In Koenig, Barbara; Soo-Jin Lee, Sandra; Richardson, Sarah S. Revisiting Race in a Genomic Age. Rutgers University Press.

"Race2". Oxford Dictionaries. Oxford University Press. Retrieved 5 October 2012

Lie, John (2004). Modern Peoplehood. Cambridge, MA: Harvard University Press. ISBN 0674013271.

Thompson, William; Hickey, Joseph (2005). Society in Focus. Boston: Pearson. ISBN 0-205-41365-X.

Keita, S. O. Y.; Kittles, R. A.; Royal, C. D. M.; Bonney, G. E.; Furbert-Harris, P.; Dunston, G. M.; Rotimi, C. N.; et al. (2004). "Conceptualizing human variation". Nature Genetics. *36* (11s): S17–S20. doi:10.1038/ng1455. PMID 15507998. Retrieved 5 September 2015.

Race (human categorization) - Wikipedia

*There are many or citations in this link.[/quote]
*
From Stephens' article: "_Although ethnocentricism, nationalism, and tribalism all predate race."
_
Ethnocentrism, nationalism, tribalism and racism are variations on the same theme: Thinking your group is superior. And tribalism has been going on throughout all of human history all the way back to before the first migrations out of Africa up to 150,000 years ago.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not white so how would you know?



It's pretty simple. I lived in a majority white town. I went  majority white schools including college. I worked with white people for most of  my working life. I had teammates on my sports teams that were white. I've had girlfriends and a wife that was white. I don't think you have had the same kind of exposure to blacks. Whites like you have been singing this sorry sad song for most of my life..

You still don't get it. You are not talking to blacks who have newer personally ben around white people.[/quote]

It was sarcasm. The only reason I said it is because you're always playing the "You're not black so you wouldn't understand" card.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, these whites aren't criticizing themselves per se, they are criticizing the white race. Secondly, as I said above, I don't criticize everybody else, I criticize _you_. And if Handler or the professor were here now I would challenge and criticize them.





> And why can't whites criticize the white race for things they have done and keep doing wrong?



Criticizing the actions of racist whites is one thing, criticizing the entire race, including non-racists, for the actions of racist whites is quite another.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I think that the whites who have done wrong should be ashamed for the things they have done. Should Muslims be ashamed for 9/11?





> But those who benefited from the wrongs?



If they _knew_ it was wrong then yes, maybe they should be. But if they didn't know, the solution is not telling them they are shit or should be ashamed. The solution is to educate them.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is just incredible, I don't know what to say. Asclepias says outright that whites are the weaker race and you basically agree with him. And yet in spite of that, you turn it around on me and accuse me of the same fucking thing you guys did even though I never any such thing about blacks. Jesus Christ what an unmitigated hypocrite you are.
> 
> I never said anything about blacks being morally and mentally weaker and I don't think they are.





> Well I'm no hypocrite.



If you say whites are the weaker race and then falsely accuse me of thinking the same thing about blacks and then call me a racist for doing the exact same thing you did then yes, you are a hypocrite.



> When you look at what whites have done, what does it say to you about your own race?



Racism by whites doesn't tell me anything about the white race when I know that it was also whites who started the abolition movement in this country and that it was whites who abolished slavery.



> Because whites do not say what they do about us based on a pattern of behavior or abuses that run the spectrum. And you want to ignore why things are said to make your conclusion because you are not able to deal with the truth. I can say that since I have dealt with negative things blacks have done. I have criticized blacks for bad behaviors and I have worked to change things *I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DOING*. So in my view YOU are weak because you can't do that and you are full of excuses of why you can't do that in the white community.



Good for you. I simply treat and regard blacks as equals and love my black grandniece and grandnephew unconditionally and respect their black father. If my black grandniece and grandnephew learn that their skin color doesn't matter to me and that they will always be loved equally by their white aunts, uncles, cousins and grandparents then that is enough for me.

You see, the concept of race in the social and relationship aspect is a non-issue with these kids and I'd like it to stay that way. The last fucking thing they need is to hear someone like you say that their white mother is morally and mentally weaker because of her skin color. I am going to protect my black grandniece and grandnephew from blacks like you for as long as I can.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I answered your first question then I ignored the second deflecting question. Cant you read?

Of course I talk about whites as a race. You being here isnt going to alter that.

If you knew the answer to the question why ask a dumb question instead of just answering the question put to you?

Who told you I wasnt going to keep my biases?

Dont get angry. Get a better argument. You cant get context just by reading a quote. What kind of fool thinks thats true?  You have to understand the context. In my case I go even further before making a determination.

I disagree. You have proven yourself to be a racist if I have called you a racist. See my above statement. There are a lot of criteria you have to meet in order for me to label you a racist. When I do there is no argument or discussion needed. You are a racist.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I do, all the time. But 'gang-stalking' is a concerted effort on the part of a community at large to ruin every part of a person's life, social, professional, and economic.
> ...



My state has stalking laws and violating them is criminal ...  there are laws against bullying (often very similar) ... violating them is criminal.

Third-party stalking isn't mentioned in legislation but is just as criminally prosecutable,  against the third party (stalking doesn't require any family or relational connection).  Conspiracy to commit stalking is a possible charge against stalker zero that could apply if you could prove the third-party is acting on the behest of that person.

However, if a person takes out an restraining order with the courts, the court decides what behaviors are and aren't breaches of that order.  Police don't have to make a judgement.  Restraining orders are civil actions (not criminal statutes) but violating an intervention order is a criminal act, sometimes a felonious criminal act.  Police don't take out restraining orders except in cases where there is immediate risk of harm and then it still has to be approved by the court as it is a civil document (a fast track restraining order).

Judges decide what the provisions of the restraining order will be and I've seen some pretty weird ones.  But, a common one is prohibiting someone to commit an act AND prohibiting anyone else from doing that act as their proxy. Violating any provision of a restraining order is a criminal offense, but only against the person named by the order.

But, what I've read about 'gang-stalking' -- and, at least in my state, it's not mentioned in any legislation -- this is the definition that I most readily find:

_"Gang Stalking is a systemic form of control, which seeks to destroy every aspect of a Targeted Individuals life. Once a target is flagged a notification is sent out to the community at large, and the target is followed around 24/7 by the various communities that they are in.


The community notifications will go out to various places. Apartment rentals, future employers, stores and communities where the target visits, will be notified. Doctors offices, fire departments, police, etc. A covert investigation might also be opened, and electronic, means used by the civilian spies/snitches as part of the overt and covert monitoring and surveillance process.


Individuals can be flagged designating them as having a history of aggressive or inappropriate behavior. This notification system will follow the target if they move, change jobs, visit other areas. It let’s the community believe that the target is a person who needs to be watched or monitored."
_
Do you believe that is happening to some people?  I've never seen any evidence of such a vast conspiracy to stalk anyone.  I myself, am a fairly active member of my community and I have never received a text telling me to stick it to someone._
_
A Justice Department report says that a large percentage of persons reporting stalking claim to have been stalked by 3 or more people (about 13%). At least half of those investigations revealed the act of stalking to be carried out by a single person, not multiple people, as reported.  In the other case, the group of stalkers was found to be related to that person by a work or school connection, not individuals acting on the part of the community as a whole.

An interesting study in the UK and Australia (Sheridan and James 2015) looked into 128 self-declared victims of 'gang-stalking' randomly selected and found that all 128 judged to be delusional (compared to fewer than 4% of individual stalking victims).  

That's pretty strong evidence that when people say, '_everyone is out to get me'_, they have a pretty inflated sense of their importance to the world.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I don't know enough about fncceo to say that his response is typical, but this is a very typical response from cops unless you're someone who has a family member or friend in law enforcement who can either pull some strings.  The point is if no one believes the victim then they're not going to do *anything *to attempt to assist the victim which then assists the perpetrator.



I'll give you a bit of insight into why cops hate family violence ... which makes up a huge percentage of our daily workload. 

Most people believe family violence is like they see on TV, a male bully, abusing a poor, helpless female.  In a very small amount of cases, this is the actual case and it's always a pleasure to intercede and help a poor woman sort our her life.  Some of the most satisfying policing I've ever done.

But most of these cases are two idiots drunk, stoned, or just emotionally stunted, who are using the police to stick it to their partner.  So, we get called, and we listen to both of them yell at each other.  If there is a case of a physical assault, it's easy, someone's going away in cuffs.  Without it, we have to wait for one of the partners to say the magic words.  Once those words are spoken, the situation become black and white.  The person who says, "He/she make me afraid of ..." first becomes the victim.  The other person is automatically the perpetrator.  It's not a matter of who we believe or don't believe... it's a race to be the first one to say the magic words.  Family law in my state, and Department policy, says that we take out an restraining order against the perpetrator and hold them in police custody until that order is approved by the court.  It doesn't matter if the victim says, "Oh wait ... I don't want him to leave.  I just wanted you to make him stop ...."  Which they often do.  Once you call the police for a domestic in my jurisdiction, it's automatic. 

So, we do the forms, process the offender, try and help him find a place to stay for a while ... orders generated by a person who is in fear almost always contain exclusion clauses ... and start the paperwork for prosecution (fun). 

Now, it's morning, they sober up, or just forget why they were mad at each other and become lovey-dovey again.  Doesn't matter, we still raise case.  So, the victim provides a retracting statement so the perpetrator can come back home.  So, we raise more paperwork to cancel out the prosecution for the charge (the charge itself never goes away).  Then next week, they get high and argue again, rinse, repeat.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I haven't seen a statute that addresses gang stalking by that name, but as I mentioned earlier it's the behavior that constitutes the crime, not what it's called, at least not in this instance.  And I have evidence of a communications that have been sent out to entire companies, government agencies, neighborhoods, buildings, etc.  I'm not sure why it's so hard to believe that people, including cops & investigators, can be this fucked up.  Just look at the comments and behaviors right here on this message board.

You as well as many others have your own opinion on gang stalking.  I dont' deal in opinions unless they are expert opinions made after reviewing mounds of evidence.  If a person is unable to counter the evidence presented (ignoring it doesn't count) then they're doing nothing else than just blowing smoke, usually in an effort to further some agenda.  And what happens or opinions proferred in the UK & Australia have no bearing on the laws here in the U.S.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And I have evidence of a communications that have been sent out to entire companies, government agencies, neighborhoods, buildings, etc.




I'd love to see them.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I'd love to see them.


Actually I'm in the process of having my data uploaded to an ftp site and creating an archival record.  Some of it has already been uploaded but it's not organized which is the purpose of the new site, to make it searchable by various topics.

I had to request police assistance about 6 years for a highly distressing situation which I needed documented via a police report.  I'll never forget the officer who responded, he literally changed my life by just 3 little words he said to me.  He also backed me in the dispute, not that it did any good in the long run but still, how he handled the situation made a difference to me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



She must be looking in a broken mirror. She sure as hell isn't "beautiful or hot".......0bnoxious and ugly? Absolutely.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 31, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I _did_ know the answer to the question. The idea was to get you to realize that you are painting white people, as a race, as weaker mentally and morally which is exactly what whites used to say about blacks a hundred years ago.
> ...



_Whooosh_ Right over your head. 

What difference does it make _why_ the whites did it if you are both wrong?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> You get that the people who appear on 'Dr Phil's" show are actors, right?



Not true.  I know someone who was on his show.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Blacks cant practice racism



You practice it everyday



> Nothing they do can be a detriment to whites since whites own all the resources and opportunities.



False.  That's the narrative poverty pimps like Al Sharpton and white regressive cucks have given you in order to excuse your racism towards others.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 31, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You have insulted my intelligence a number of times and called me every name in the book - stupid fucker, dumb bastard, moron, bitch, punk, foo', etc. - and you think you should get back respect and love. Not how it works.
> ...



Obviously you're not looking for respect by calling me stupid fucker, dumb bastard, moron, bitch, punk and foo'. So what do you hope to get from me by insulting me? 



> You do this all the time_._
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991)._


_
_
If whites are inherently weaker morally and mentally then what good would it do to try and train them to think with complexity about racism?



> Then you do this.
> _
> At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). _
> 
> Every time.



I scanned the entire article and discovered something interesting in its conspicuous absence: Nowhere does it say that whites are the weaker race. In fact, from the same article: 

"_Scientific research has shown that there are no biological or genetically distinct races as we have traditionally understood them (Sundquist, 2008). The differences we can observe, such as hair texture, skin tone, and facial features, occur at the most superficial genetic level. There are actually much more genetic differences between members of what we think of as a racial group, rather than across racial groups."_

Kind of blows that whole "whites are the weaker race" thing out of the water, doesn't it?



> I know what racism is.



Maybe. But sometimes you don't know when it is _not_.



> I don't make up racism.  I have worked with, lived with, partied with and have maintained life long friendships with whites who are not racists. Not one of  them say what you do. And we have had and continue to have the same types of conversations I have with you.



Do these same white friends know that you consider them morally and mentally inferior?



> The comment  how whites were weak because laws they made i discussed with white friends in the 1990's. A white republican lawyer said that to me in a discussion. He was one of our states best lawyers and his wife was a high ranking state elected republican official.



Trump is a high ranking elected republican official but we all know how you feel about him. 

You are two years older than me so you should know by now that people who are experts in their field and well educated can still be morons and/or hold to misguided ideas. So none of this proves anything but that they don't understand the complexities of human nature any more than you do. 

Provide us with research, study and peer-reviewed scholarship from recognized sociologists and biologists (not lawyers and politicians) that whites are the weaker race, then we'll talk. 



> In recent years when talking to them I've not heard them ever crying about white guilt or how whites are being taught to hate each other. So you are out of tune there buddy You have been brainwashed by white victimization and alt right crap.



They're probably not crying about it because they agree with it. 

Your white friends may not be crying about it for whatever reason but even some blacks see it happening and have commented on it. Besides, I didn't say whites are being told to hate each other, I said they're being told to be ashamed of their race.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Deflecting"? You're the one who said that whites don't try and stop racism. I'm just asking for clarification as to whether you mean _all_ whites or _some_ whites.

I think you are the one who deflected by not answering. If you had said "Yes, no whites endeavor to stop racism", you know you would be full of shit and everyone would see that. To say otherwise would have required you to crawfish and qualify your remarks. And we can't have that now, can we?



> Of course I talk about whites as a race. You being here isnt going to alter that.



First of all, why would I think my being here would alter that? Secondly, if my being here altered that, you wouldn't do it and I would not be confronting you about it.



> If you knew the answer to the question why ask a dumb question instead of just answering the question put to you?



First of all, I went back through our entire conversation and found only three questions asked by you: 

_"How fucking stupid are you?"
"What kind of stupid question is that?
 and 
"Doesnt it bother you that your ancestors and your current fellow racists feel you need a head start?"_


The first two were obviously rhetorical and I answered the last one. So what question are you referring to?

Secondly, my question was what is called a r-h-e-t-o-r-i-c-a-l question. Surely you're familiar with the concept, given your artful mastery of the craft with questions like "_How fucking stupid are you?_"  



> Who told you I wasnt going to keep my biases?



No one. But if you're not going to give up yours then don't give me any shit for my white biases and defending the white race from your biased "Whites are the weaker race" and other such nonsense.



> Dont get angry. Get a better argument. You cant get context just by reading a quote. What kind of fool thinks thats true?  You have to understand the context. In my case I go even further before making a determination.



How _could_ you go any further than me in analyzing context when you were looking at the same words and context I was? 



> I disagree. You have proven yourself to be a racist if I have called you a racist. See my above statement. There are a lot of criteria you have to meet in order for me to label you a racist. When I do there is no argument or discussion needed. You are a racist.



Oh Jesus, I think I just threw up a little. 

You have proven yourself to be full of shit if I have called you full of shit.There are a lot of criteria you have to meet in order for me to label you full of shit. When I do there is no argument or discussion needed. You are full of shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You keep contradicting yourself. You just got through saying you already knew the answer to my question. Why would you need clarification?

*"I did know the answer to the question."
*
I cant deflect from something you brought up that I never mentioned. You brought up the deflection. I just refused to be deflected.

Obviously you think you matter. If you didnt why would you say that you were here to address what you see as a problem?

"You _alway_s talk about whites as a race. *That is precisely the problem and why I'm here"*.

If your question was just rhetorical you should state that so everyone knows its rhetorical.

I'm definitely going to give you shit about your opinions that are wrong. Thats what I do here.

Who said I could go any further than you in understanding the context?  I am pointing out your criteria is terribly inadequate and mine is more comprehensive. You only saw the same words as did I. To come to the conclusion that he was being racist is foolish.  You simply need more context. Your ignorance in this regard has been highlighted by your question.

Thats your right to feel but like I always say what you think of me is really none of my business.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*
*
Clarification for _you_. I knew the answer and I knew you wouldn't. I know you meant all whites and the point was to get you to see that.



> I cant deflect from something you brought up that I never mentioned. You brought up the deflection. I just refused to be deflected.



Whether or not you brought it up or I did is irrelevant, you refused to answer a question.



> Obviously you think you matter. If you didnt why would you say that you were here to address what you see as a problem?



What? I fail to see your line of reasoning here. If you didn't think _you_ mattered then you wouldn't be here addressing what you see as a problem either. So what's your point?



> "You _alway_s talk about whites as a race. *That is precisely the problem and why I'm here"*.



I'm not here so much because you talk about the white race, I'm here because, as I said, you _always_ talk about the white race. 

You and IM2 seem to think that white racism is the answer or explanation for any and every race issue. 

"A black guy spit on you? What did you do to him? Doesn't matter, he's angry about white racism." 
"Oh, you didn't mistreat him? Well, uh, he's angry about white racism."  
"Rwandans massacred each other? Chalk that one up to white racism."
"They raped little girls? Chalk that one up to white racism too."
"The Tutsis agreed with the laws that oppressed the Hutus and participated in their enforcement and practice just like whites did in America? White racism.
"A black guy assassinated police officers? White racism."
"A black guy assaults a cop and gets shot trying to take his gun from him? What racism."
"A black man...white racism."
"A black woman...white racism."
"...white racism."
"...white racism."
"...white racism."

ad infinitum.



> If your question was just rhetorical you should state that so everyone knows its rhetorical.



What difference does that make if you were never going to answer it in the first place?



> I'm definitely going to give you shit about your opinions that are wrong. Thats what I do here.



Obviously you think you matter...



> Who said I could go any further than you in understanding the context?



"In my case, I go even further..."



> I am pointing out your criteria is terribly inadequate and mine is more comprehensive. You only saw the same words as did I. To come to the conclusion that he was being racist is foolish.  You simply need more context. Your ignorance in this regard has been highlighted by your question.



Let me ask you: Did you even read the guy's post? I'm betting you did not. If you did not read the entire quote for context as I did then fuck off with your pseudo-grammarian bullshit.

Here is the professor's facebook post in its entirety: 

"_OK, officially, *I now hate white people*.  I am white people, for God’s sake, but can we keep them -- us -- us out of my neighborhood? I just went to Harlem Shake on 124 and Lenox for a Classic burger to go, that would be my dinner, and the place is overrun by *little Caucasian assholes* (_talking about white children here_) who know their parents will approve of anything they do. Slide around the floor, *you little shithead*, sing loudly, you *unlikely moron*. Do what you want, nobody here is gonna restrict your right to be white. I hereby resign from my race. *Fuck these people*. Yeah, I know, it’s about my access to dinner. Fuck you, too._”

He faced an investigation from the university and facebook removed the post for violating their standards on hate speech. So you tell me.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 31, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You and IM2 seem to think that white racism is the answer or explanation for any and every race issue.



​
Hello, Ghost. I discovered this image published on the FB profile of an elder American woman who is great at sharing demeaning comments, as well as engaging in name calling.

However, when questioned about her viewpoints, instead of addressing issues, she engages in silly, juvenile name-calling....indicating to me is an apparent emotionally troubled member of a specific population of black or African American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests  HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores, 'hoes' or 'thots' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
​The female FB member who posted the ignorant image on her FB profile added this comment: *"All day, every day"*

Do sane, reasonably well adjusted, responsible, caring human beings wake up and begin their day thinking, "How can I piss someone off today?"

Ghost, IM2 and several other PRO BLACK minded USMB members support these apparent unbalanced American men:

​
Ghost, you can debate whomever you want, though frankly it pains me witnessing reasonably responsible citizens being *PLAYED *or taunted by apparent HATE embracing, possibly emotionally or mentally ill slow-to-evolve, illogical, otherwise Freedom Loving “Pro-Black and Conscious Black Community” American citizens believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, HATE, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence our peaceful, free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent.

Ghost, apparent unbalanced, emotionally unwell  people like IM2 and his crew are not interested in logical debate...they are focused on spreading HATE.

Peace.
____
*"Black American Men 'Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women'"*


"*Black women are destroying themselves and black men"* ~BlacksUnited - Alexis Erika Published on Mar 7, 2014

___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons."* ~Neko Cheri

___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" *~LadyMocha 

*
"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" *~LadyMocha

___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


That doesnt even make any sense. I know what I said. Why would I need clarification for myself?  Face it. You got caught contradicting yourself. 

Of course I refused to answer your deflection. I didnt give you permission to deflect.

Now youre lying. I dont just talk about white people. Just because I triggered you on something I said doesnt mean its the only thing I talk about. It just happens to be the subject you were triggered on.

Basically white racism is the ultimate cause of any racial issue. If you disagree with that youre going to have to do more than just denying it to change that fact.

It makes a huge difference. I wouldnt think you were an idiot that needed to deflect.  If you have rhetorical question inform me so I dont have to guess every time you ask a question.

Of course I matter. What made you think I didnt?

In that specific case I couldnt go any further than you. There was no more information since I wasnt there and didnt have his history. You were content with claiming him a racist off meager data. I require more than that before I accuse someone of being a racist.  Do you see now why I think youre an idiot? How did you not know I was speaking in general terms when I said "In my case I go further....". Did you understand the context of my comment?

Yeah I still need context. Maybe you should provide the link instead of claiming thats his entire post. Seems to me he has a sense of humor.  When say I hate Black people I am always joking or being sarcastic. I'm Black so why would I hate myself? If that angers you then I suggest you seek counseling.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Yeah just like I thought.  You neglected to provide context.  You were missing crucial data with which to make a informed decision. I reality you were ignorant like I suspected all along.

After a professor wrote about hating white people, Rutgers considers the limits of free speech

"Livingston told university officials that* he was writing satirically, that his words weren’t a true expression of racism, and that he had a right to express his opinions*, according to a copy of the investigation that he shared with the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education."


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 31, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



Asclepias said:


> Basically white racism is the ultimate cause of any racial issue.



Hello, Asclepias. In your opinion is "white racism" responsible causing perfectly healthy American newborns maturing into apparent emotionally troubled, far too often violent teen and adults embracing SUICIDAL HOMICIDAL 'people and community harming behaviors', as well as largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

 

​

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2 (Oct 31, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks cant practice racism
> ...



True. 

*ALL RISE! CLASS IS IN SESSION!*

From:

*How the Rules of Racism Are Different For Asian Americans*






_Matthew Salesses reflects upon the moment he realized he was not white, and explores the ways in which racism against Asian Americans is nearly invisible in our culture._

*The truth is, racism toward Asians is treated differently in America than racism toward other ethnic groups. This is a truth all Asian Americans know. While the same racist may hold back terms he sees as off-limits toward other minorities, he will often not hesitate to call an Asian person a chink, as Jeremy Lin was referred to, or talk about that Asian person as if he must know karate, or call him Bruce Lee, or consider him weak or effeminate, or so on.

Bullying against Asian Americans **continues at the highest rate of any ethnic group**. I remember, when I was taking the Asian American literature course, an article in a major magazine that ran pictures of (male) Asian models above the tagline, **“Gay or Asian?”** I remember a video that went viral last year in which people explained why men prefer Asian women and why women dislike Asian men. Some of the women on the video were Asian American.*

MORE.

*College can be a chance to remake oneself, or to get closer to the foundation of oneself that one gradually moves away from under the influence of peers. I had, in fact, as soon as I got to UNC, attempted to join the Asian American club, but I couldn’t get over how cliquish they seemed, embracing their strangeness, while the truth is that I was trying to get away from those differences. Soon I found myself, with this second chance, once again trying to be accepted by people who looked like my parents, telling myself I didn’t want to be Asian if this was what being Asian meant, being birds of a different feather, expected to be an automatic friend because of race. I had, as you can see, my excuses.

Yet somewhere inside of me, I must have felt that I was growing further from myself. Racist jokes were told with alarming frequency for a school billed the “most liberal in the South,” and I was friends with two groups: one mostly white, mostly Southerners in the same dorm; the other mostly black, with whom I played pick-up basketball. They joked without censor. I had a girlfriend whose aunt and uncle lived in North Carolina, and when we went to visit, they would say that at least I wasn’t black, often before some racist diatribe. 

I was taking the AA course to find out what I was. I hadn’t read much Asian American literature at that time—I think almost all I could add to the class discussion was Michael Ondaatje—and a couple of books planted seeds in me then that would grow into a certain self-awareness later in life. I will always be grateful to Don Lee’s story collection, *_*Yellow*_*. In Lee’s stories, Asian American characters experience racist incident after racist incident, but these incidents are mostly background to their lives as sculptors, surfers, lovers, etc. The characters are very much of the world in which they live, the world in which I lived and a different world than the one in which white people live with the privilege of their color.

In class, the white students were incredulous. They claimed such acts of racism could never happen with such frequency. Yet if anything, to me, the racism seemed infrequent, and with minimal effect on the characters’ lives. I had grown up constantly wavering between denying and suspecting that my skin color was behind the fights picked with me, the insults, the casual distance kept up even between myself and some of my closest friends. Sometimes—in retrospect: oftentimes—these incidents were obviously rooted in race. I have been called “chink” and “flat face” and “monkey” many many times. And it is the context of these words that make a child grow uncomfortable with who he is, that instill a deep fear in him. (As a side note: I am married now to a Korean woman who grew up in Korea, and when I mentioned the “flat face” slur to her, she said, “but your face is flat.” Yet how different was this from the leering way it was said to me as a child, something she hadn’t felt as a Korean in Korea.) I was afraid, back then, of myself, as if there were a little Asian person living within me that was corrupting my being, taking me away from the white person I thought I was.*

How the Rules of Racism Are Different For Asian Americans - The Good Men Project

*You ain't white. You're Asian. You're the cuck chump and are too stupid to see it.*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You got caught not answering a simple question. 

Do you or do you not think it is important to know if when a white person says something negative about blacks whether he's talking about a few or the whole race? Isn't that what racial issues are all about when you get down to where the rubber meets the road: judging an entire race by their skin color or by the acts of a few? Isn't that partly why you're here?



> Of course I refused to answer your deflection. I didnt give you permission to deflect.



Hah!



> Now youre lying. I dont just talk about white people. Just because I triggered you on something I said doesnt mean its the only thing I talk about. It just happens to be the subject you were triggered on.



No lying here. I didn't say you _only_ talk about the white race, I said you _always_ talk about the white race.



> Basically white racism is the ultimate cause of any racial issue. If you disagree with that youre going to have to do more than just denying it to change that fact.



No, it is not. White racism was not the cause behind the black guy spitting on me. 
White racism was not behind the decorative cotton display at Hobby Lobby. 
White racism is not behind white people wearing dreadlocks. 
White racism is not behind every police officer shooting of a black person. 
White racism was not behind the cops being called on the two guys at Starbucks.

Face it, people all over this country, blacks and whites both, are seeing racists and racism everywhere. It's becoming an epidemic if it hasn't already. I'm waiting for another college professor or celebrity to tell us that Lucky Charms are racist because there's a white guy on the box.



> It makes a huge difference. I wouldnt think you were an idiot that needed to deflect.  If you have rhetorical question inform me so I dont have to guess every time you ask a question.



Again, why does it matter? If you don't like the question for whatever reason, you're not going to answer it, rhetorical or not.



> Of course I matter. What made you think I didnt?



Nothing. You had just said the same thing to me so I threw it back at you. 

If my thinking that I matter was relevant to you or the discussion to a degree that you felt the need to bring it up, then why is it a non-issue in your case? 



> In that specific case I couldnt go any further than you. There was no more information since I wasnt there and didnt have his history. You were content with claiming him a racist off meager data.



I _didn't_ claim it off meager data, I claimed it off the entire post which I just showed you. You assumed I made a kneejerk judgment because I only quoted one line from it. 



> I require more than that before I accuse someone of being a racist.  Do you see now why I think youre an idiot? How did you not know I was speaking in general terms when I said "In my case I go further....". Did you understand the context of my comment?



Maybe I missed something but I interpreted your remark to mean that you go further by reading for context before making a judgment. Is this not what you meant? 



> Yeah I still need context. Maybe you should provide the link instead of claiming thats his entire post.



I'll provide the link if you want it but I didn't "claim" it was the entire post, it actually was the entire post and I told you it was.

Since you apparently now think me a liar, here's the link to the article talking about it. They even have a pic of the screenshot of the facebook post itself: 

Professor accused of antiwhite racism; others say it's free speech



> Seems to me he has a sense of humor.  When say I hate Black people I am always joking or being sarcastic. I'm Black so why would I hate myself? If that angers you then I suggest you seek counseling.



So you think calling children "_little Caucasian assholes", "Little shithead" and "Unlikely moron" _is humorous?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I didnt get caught not answering your deflection. I pointed out that I wasnt going to answer it when I replied.

Are you asking me to refrain from talking about the white race? Why should I stop doing that when they are the only cause of the racism I point out to my Black people?

I disagree. Anything that happens racially in this country is ultimately due to white racism. You whites made up the races and the concept that the white race was the best. You own that no matter how much you want to deny it. Sorry. 

Again I disagree. If your question is irrelevant or not allowed I wont answer. Some things are just none of your business. It matters that you ID your question as rhetorical. I dont want to think youre stupid just because you asked a rhetorical question.


It never was a non issue in my case. I typically correct people that think they matter. The only people that do matter are myself and those that are close to me or working towards the same goal as I am. Thats a serious issue.

I assumed you made your misinformed decision off that post you showed me which I pointed out has no historical context and you werent there to see the body language. To make matters worse you completely forgot to evaluate this guys explanation of the whole thing which pointed out your flawed decision making process with laser like precision.

Thats exactly what I meant. If you knew thats what I meant how did you fuck it up so badly? I was speaking generally and you tried to pretend I was not. 

No it wasnt the entire post. He made another post and your link even shows that.  See what I mean about you working with incomplete data?

Since he didnt point out any specific kid I find it hilarious.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> _Whooosh_ Right over your head.
> 
> What difference does it make _why_ the whites did it if you are both wrong?


What is it that you believe I am wrong about and who is the other person who is also allegedly wrong?

And it makes a difference to a lot of people who try to understand how and why one group of people could perpetuate such evil against their fellow human beings.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every Black on USMB is a racist from where I stand


Well we know you stand on the white power side of things. And for gawd sakes, put on a shirt. That white flab is a major put off.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Being racist is not the same as exerting power over others. It is an irrational hatred of others based on skin tone.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don't be silly. Anyone can "practise" racism at anytime simply by making a derogatroy remark based on another's race.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I disagree with some aspects of your statement. White racists are irrational. Being racist for Black people can be very rational. Its pretty easy to come to the conclusion in a rational manner that whites are inferior due to what they have done and still do.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


No. You cant practice racism unless you can deprive another race of opportunity.  Calling someone a honky is not racism. It may be racist.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What is with the lice obsession?


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Racism is never rational because by its nature it generalises traits to people based on the colour of their skin. You are no better than the racist whites you condemn.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I have no idea. I think its something genetic or maybe the wet dog smell that attracts them to white people.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


I disagree. You can generalize and still be rational. I'm way better than the racists I call out.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If your argument is that the inferior race was whites and they had to legistlate  an advantage, doesn't that make them superior ( as they were smart enough to come up with a strategy ensuring their survival?) I mean human beings are much weaker physically than many species on the planet but our intelligence ensures our survival, so we discovered fire, weapons etc to our benefit, making us the dominant species. Your argument is racist and illogical.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you are generalising, you are a racist and you are irrational.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Since your theory is that whites are inferior and needed to legislate an advantage to ensure their survival and still do, being racist would be entirely logical. It ensured their survival.  Your argument is ridiclous to the extreme. Racism is always justified then if it gets you advantages.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


No that doesnt make them superior. That makes them decidedly inferior. If whites were superior they would have needed zero legislation or any kind of advantage to out succeed other races.  Its like tying a handicapped kids show laces to the other shoe so you win a race. You dont hold back inferior competition. You just beat them.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Well if you could prove generalizing was irrational you would have a point but since you cant you dont.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Good point. I told you that you could be rational and still be racist. Racism is justified if youre the weaker race.  Thats how I know whites are inferior. They created racism.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That must mean that men are inferior (because they created sexism).
That must be why non-Jews are inferior (because they created anti-semitism).

See how that doesn't work? No group is inherently inferior - unless you are a racist.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You say: Evidence of an inferior race = oppress others.
This would mean every group, in every geographical location in the world (including various tribes of blacks in Africa who have oppressed others or whites in Europe who have dominated and repressed others, especially their poorer classes, or South American groups, or Asians who have repressed others) are superior to those other groups. And since this is a back and forth throughout time, always and everywhere, no one is superior or inferior. All baloney.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Men are inferior to women. Women can give birth and carry a child. Men cant do that.

Non Jews are way more diverse than whites. Besides..non Jew is not a race. Not even the same ball park.

It works. Some groups are inherently inferior. Whites for example. They are the only group on earth to create a classification system of races and place themselves at the head of that classification system then hold others back that are supposedly inferior based on that system..


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Nope. I say evidence of an inferior race = claim you are superior but hold back someone you claim is inferior.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So on your thinking since human beings need weapons to protect them against stronger animals, they are inferior? Superiority is an ability to secure your survival by whatever means. That is how the rich get richer and the poort get poorer. Or are you saying life is a kids' game and no one should cheat?


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I guess if you could hold them back, by whatever means your sneaky brain comes up with, you must have been inferior in your thinking? Makes no sense. You must have been smarter to achieve that.
 World leaders are not the strongest people with the most muscles, they are the ones who leverage power in their  countries to ensure their survival by whatever means is at their diposal. Again superiority is in tactics only.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Correct. There is a reason we need guns and other weapons. We are inferior to a bear. You ever see what happens when a bear and a unarmed human meet? Nope. Securing your survival by any means is adaptation not superiority.  Exactly. People that cheat are weak and need a crutch.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Correct. If you cant perform without holding others back that you have claimed to be inferior then you are the one that is weak and inferior.  If you have to devise a method to beat someone that you claim is inferior then you are weak.  I dont care if world leaders are not the strongest people. What did that even mean?  Superiority is being able to perform on a level playing field and letting the cream rise to the top.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have just realised that how you define inferiority is not how I define it. You also don't understand that bigotry does not only exist in relation to race but in relation to sexual orientation, sexism and against religious groups.
You deflected on your own logic when it comes to other forms of bigotry (all against a group based on their belonging to a that specific group).
Hatred against any of them does not automatically translate into the haters being superior. I note that you could not undertstand that and your theory fails when one goes beyond the concept of racism.
What makes for superiority? You define it as giving birth in the case of a woman. Except some women never do. And now that I have realised that your definitions of superiority come down to such a simple thing like giving birth, instead of bodily strength, problem solving skills, etc, I'll let it go. Have a nice day.


----------



## Linkiloo (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no even playing field in this world. Not in world politics, not in country politics, not in city politics, not in towns or even in families. Are you 12?
Superiority is winning. That is the way of the world.  We are animals and must survive by whatever means. The cleverest will dominate all others. It was always that way and always will be. Calling them inferior for achieving that because you cry "but that isn't fair", won't assist and never has.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 1, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is obvious that you have a vendetta against black people.

The spam that you reoeatedly post, reveals that you are one of the most hateful individuals in this forum.

And if by chance you are Black, you clearly hate the fact that you are. 

Self hate is the worst hate of all.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


How can an inferior group oppress a group that a superior?  That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 1, 2018)

The Republican Party is the obvious and end result of breeding racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


I dont care how you define inferiority because obviously it has nothing to do with how I define it. I said nothing about bigotry. Bigotry and racism are two different things. Bigotry is simply intolerance against people that hold a different opinion than yourself. I tolerate everyone no matter how inferior they are. If I was a bigot I wouldnt tolerate you. Nice attempt to move the goal posts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


You define superiority incorrectly as well. You have the same problem most white people have. You think brute force,lying, and cheating is superiority. Its not. Its simply a weakness you rationalize as a strength out of necessity in order to soothe your inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Pretty easy. Most superior groups are tolerant and peaceful. They point their resources towards building civilizations via education. Inferior groups excel at lying and brute force. They point their resources in that direction. They are less human. I like this analogy I heard once. It takes time, genius, and superiority to create a master piece. It takes an inferior cretin with a weapon less than 3 seconds to destroy that master piece.  Whites are the cretins.They have shown throughout history they are a bellicose inferior race.  They have documented their war loving ways and branded it a superiority because they are proud of being violent.  Whites have slowly destroyed the planet with their ignorance and caused genocide, mayhem, and untold suffering no matter where they go.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


There are members of the black race quite busy doing the very same thing right now, Asclepias.  The civil wars in Africa seem to be never ending.  I don't think violence can fairly be eschewed by any of us.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


They learned these things from whites. They are armed with weapons whites gave them. They are influenced by whites trying to sow discord so they are able to steal their resources.  Whenever you see strife on this scale you can guarantee whites are behind it. Just follow the money.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


_They learned these things from whites_.
You do know that isn't true, right?

You have a lot of good information and strong arguments to share, and then you blow it straight out of the water with shit like that.  Humans are predators.  Some are peaceful and forward thinking, fortunately, in every race and in every country.  Some are not.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


No I dont believe whites are superior. Youre correct it really is just crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Its true. Before whites arrived they respected each others boudaries. Now that whites have entered the dynamic some places in Africa are constantly at war due to ideas and money introduced by whites. Show me one conflict in Africa that doesnt have white people behind it.  Just one.

Not sure what being a predator has to do with this?  Tigers are predators and they dont go around causing the problems that white people do.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Being a predator has everything to do with it.  It kills to eat.  In human circles, that is kill to be in charge.  Africans were not respecting each other's boundaries, A., they were into battles with their neighbors, taking slaves, booty, etc. long before white Europeans arrived.
A tribe of them even took over the Egyptian dynasty for a short while, didn't they?

As for fighting now, you know more about it than I do, but blaming the instinct to kill on white people alone?  That's not right.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Africans respected the boundaries of other Africans before whites carved up Africa.  Anything else is a lie told by white historians who wanted to use that as an excuse. They say the same thing about the NAs. What occurred in Egypt was in house. Brothers will fight among themselves in most cases. It wasnt a tribe. It was the Nubian empire that ruled Egypt for a while. This happened on several occasions simply because the Nubians were the first Egyptians.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What the fuck did you think the guy was going to say when questioned about it by his employers after saying nasty shit like that about _children_? Of course he's going to try to justify it or play it down.

The definition of "satire" from Webster's:

1: A literary work holding up human vices and follies to ridicule and scorn.
2: Trenchant wit, irony or sarcasm used to expose and discredit vice or folly.

So which of these do you think this guy feels that being white falls under, vice or folly? 

You know what's funny? I never even said the guy was racist and it wasn't the point of my post to IM2. He said to me that people like me ostracize people critical of whites and that we accuse them of "..._teaching people to hate whites, accused of teaching whites to hate themselves, accused of forcing whites to feel guilty about things they did not do even as they continue doing them and all manner of things"_. So I gave him two examples of white people expressing disdain for the white race - the professor and Chelsea Handler - and said they were examples of "anti-white rhetoric" from whites. I never said the guy was racist. 

Later on IM2 said: "_This claim that teaching whites not to be racist is anti while is a weakness and it is a show of immoral character within the white race._"

My response: "_How does 'I now hate white people' teach whites not to be racist?_"

IM2: "_Probably because hating something doesnt mean you are racist_."

Me: "_And if he had said: 'I now hate black people.', would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?_" To which I never got an answer.

When I told you about the it, I simply used the exchange as an example of my debating technique of asking questions. That's it.

You know what's even more pathetically hilarious about all this? You would know all this if you had bothered to "go further" and read the fucking context.


----------



## Joann Stubbs (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


*The media is where  it comes straight from . The Progressive use the word more than anyone else and they repeat is on and on, hoping they can prove it by repeating it.*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I thought he was going to give an explanation for his words which he did.  You obviously dont want to believe what he said because you want him to be racist.

I think the options you present are limiting and I will not be bound by them. I submit this definition for your consideration.

*sat·ire
/ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/*
_*noun*_

*the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.*
You implied he was racist. We know because you tried to claim that if he said it using "Black people" instead of "white people" it would be racist.

*"And if he had said: "I now hate black people.", would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?"*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Alright, if you are going to call anything in the historical record a lie, I guess there's no sense talking to you.
Believe what you will.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Its not everything in the historical record. Its white peoples version of the historical record. I cant trust they were not lying especially when people from Africa have told me they were lying about the state of affairs prior to the arrival of whites.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Irrational is the key word. It's not irrational to hate/dislike or not trust people who have committed continuing atrocities against your people for 400 years.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Is that why we had a BLACK PRESIDENT?

ALL the PURE RACISM in America is from BLACK PEOPLE, and you blacks have NO PROBLEM showing it...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Old lady, this historical record of Africa includes colonization by whites which divided nations into borders that did not exist and put warring tribes next to each other, white rulers that used divide and conquer in order to maintain minority rule. Much of  the strife in Africa today can be traced to colonization. You guys her are so busy  arguing trying top make us racists rather than discussing the points being made. What A is saying is that what is going on now whites created. Most of you guys want to go way back to 100,000 BC in order to argue about issues to rationalize what whites have done until we start bringing up how the past benefitted whites today then for most of you guys here 100 years ago is too far in the past. Stop doing that please.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



You tried that false equivalence before.

ALL RISE! CLASS IN SESSION!

*Black power is not the same as white supremacy*
By
Sterling Wilmer

Some may view the black-and-proud movement as supremacist, but historically the only racial empowerment camp with a history of demeaning the existence of others includes those who fly white-pride banners.

To put the black power movement and associated organizations, like the Black Panther Party, on the same level as the infamous ideals of white supremacy is insane. To reach a better understanding, people first need to know the difference in the two ideas’ origins.

White supremacy budded its ugly head when the trans-Atlantic slave trade started. A contributing factor to the crux of the ideals of white superiority came in a time where black slaves and white indentured servants fought for their rights.

Although the rebellion did not last, so continued the perpetuation of an instituted system of racial classification. While white indentured servants were eventually freed and given land, black slaves and their subsequent offspring remained in bondage—creating a subordinate class, far below the lowest class of white people. And so the rise of white supremacy began.

As for the black pride movement, it all started once African American people were able to create and dwell in their own communities. They were able to make platforms in those communities to give the people a voice.

For example, Huey Newton and Bobby Seale established The Black Panther Party in Oakland, California. The founders used the relatively aggressive and militant ideals of the late Malcolm X by pushing their agenda forth for social, economic and political equality among all genders and minorities.

Unlike the Black Power movement, white supremacy quickly molded and shaped itself into a very popular, terroristic group we know today as the Ku Klux Klan.

An infamous terroristic supremacist group, the KKK incorporates devout Christian ideals with the belief that the white race is supreme. Where the KKK preached and acted on superiority, the Black Power movement built upon self-love and unapologetic blackness through the adversity of hateful, destructive societal conditioning.

In ideas of white pride, lynching innocent people was a common activity. Erecting burning crosses in front of the homes of black people as scare tactics to strike fear into their hearts was a typical pastime—and all in the name of the Lord.

On the other hand, the Black Panther Party never lynched people to get a point across. They would only stock up on weapons to protect themselves from those who were targeting their group, like white supremacists, the government and the police.

As a matter of fact, the Panthers didn’t go around terrorizing others communities because they were too busy trying to build up their own. Programs included the People’s Free Ambulance Service and a breakfast program which fed many underprivileged minority children in impoverished communities. Many of the programs the Black Panther Party created were more effective than those of the government at the time because of the tremendous racial inequality still in existence.

Just like any organization, the KKK has an agenda and programs to back it up. The most current ones still in effect today include a protest to the Martin Luther King Holiday and Mobilize America, where yet again they call white Christians to stand up and deport illegal aliens.   

The Black Panther Party never claimed racial superiority or tried to wipe out another group. All the members wanted was an equal playing field. They were going to get it through helping their own community and pushing issues which needed to be dealt with in a less passive way.

It does not take a rocket scientist to understand the difference between a group wanting to degrade and terrorize those not like them and a group trying to build a better community for themselves and the society they live in.

Black History Month: Black power is not the same as white supremacy | The University Star


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2018)

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



That's not racism.




*Looks like it's the truth.*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know you did. But you still refused to answer.

Thing is, you would do the exact same thing to me if you thought I was painting all blacks with a broad brush. If I had said something like "Blacks are paranoid about racism and see it everywhere", you would do one of two things: Ask me if I meant all blacks or just assume that I was.



> Are you asking me to refrain from talking about the white race? Why should I stop doing that when they are the only cause of the racism I point out to my Black people?



Nope, not what I'm saying. I already told you I don't so much have a problem with you talking about the white race. The problem is (as I also already pointed out),  you _always_ talk about the white race and your attitude is that white racism is behind every race issue and incident. It is not.

When I related my story of black racism, IM2 assumed I lied and made it up because I'm white. Even after I gave him all the details _that he asked for_, such as did I mistreat him or chastise him in front of other crewmembers and I said no to all these questions, he had nowhere else to go so it was like "_Well, uh, he's angry about white racism and besides, blacks can't be racist so nyaaah!"_

The point is, white racism was not behind this guy's spitting on me. Paranoia, hate, and just plain being an asshole was behind it.



> I disagree. Anything that happens racially in this country is ultimately due to white racism. You whites made up the races and the concept that the white race was the best. You own that no matter how much you want to deny it. Sorry.



Nope, I don't own it because I never said it, thought it or agreed with it.



> Again I disagree. If your question is irrelevant or not allowed I wont answer. Some things are just none of your business. It matters that you ID your question as rhetorical. I dont want to think youre stupid just because you asked a rhetorical question.



Horseshit. You already thought I was an idiot long before this discussion.



> It never was a non issue in my case. I typically correct people that think they matter. The only people that do matter are myself and those that are close to me or working towards the same goal as I am. Thats a serious issue.



You think you matter but you correct people who think they matter? You're either colossally arrogant or collossally stupid.



> I assumed you made your misinformed decision off that post you showed me which I pointed out has no historical context and you werent there to see the body language. To make matters worse you completely forgot to evaluate this guys explanation of the whole thing which pointed out your flawed decision making process with laser like precision.



*_sigh_* I already explained this to you. I READ THE ENTIRE POST before I made my assessment. I just didn't quote the entire thing in my original post to IM2.



> Thats exactly what I meant. If you knew thats what I meant how did you fuck it up so badly? I was speaking generally and you tried to pretend I was not.



I don't even know what you're talking about when you say you were speaking generally. Generally about what? You said you "go even further" to ascertain context. I pointed out that you couldn't go any further than me because we see the same text. That's when you asked "_Who said I could go any further than you in understanding the context?" _I reminded you of what you said and now here we are.



> No it wasnt the entire post. He made another post and your link even shows that.  See what I mean about you working with incomplete data?



If it was _another_ post then that means it was a separate post, correct?  That means I didn't post _both_ of them but the one I did post contained the text from the entire post, right? See what I mean when I talk about critical thinking? Besides, if you read the second post then you must know that it was just more anti-white bullshit. He didn't apologize. He didn't explain it. He just dished out more of it.



> Since he didnt point out any specific kid I find it hilarious.



I sincerely wish you were kidding. But alas, 'twas ever thus with you.


----------



## Toro (Nov 1, 2018)

How about a white woman who claims to be Native American but is in fact 1/1,064th Native American?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 1, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > _Whooosh_ Right over your head.
> ...



I don't know if you're wrong or not as you were not the one to say whites are the weaker race. However, when I pointed out to Asclepias that it was exactly the sort of thing whites did with blacks; view the entire race as less moral, less intelligent, and just generally inferior, that's when you jumped in telling me that whites considered blacks inferior for no good reason so they could justify doing what they want to them and...well, you know what you said. 
Anyway, that's when I asked my question. The point is, if whites were wrong then about blacks being inferior then it stands to reason that any blacks who consider whites inferior today are just as wrong as they were then. So if whites then and blacks today are both wrong about the other race being inferior then what difference does it make _why_ the whites thought blacks were inferior?



> And it makes a difference to a lot of people who try to understand how and why one group of people could perpetuate such evil against their fellow human beings.



And if this idea that whites are morally and mentally weaker takes hold, will somebody a hundred years hence be asking the same question in regards to whites?

Do you see what I'm getting at? A lot of the stuff that IM2 and Asclepias spout on here is no different than rhetoric spouted by white racists. It's not raising awareness of racism or seeking justice or any noble idea such as that. It's just more of the same.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A crutch like, say, white people are the weaker race?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Do you see what I'm getting at? A lot of the stuff that IM2 and Asclepias spout on here is no different than rhetoric spouted by white racists. It's not raising awareness of racism or seeking justice or any noble idea such as that. It's just more of the same.


You ever heard the axiom "for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction"?  You're viewing the _*reaction *_to being abused, exploited and subjugated to unspeakable indignities and human rights violations to whatever motivated the white racists to put this scheme into motion in the first place.  They are not the same, nor are they equal.

And it _*is*_ a character flaw, a moral failing or whatever you want to call it, to do the things that were done to people of African descent in the U.S. but what made it particularly heinous is the fact that the white racists made this abuse the law of the land.  So they protected themselves with "the law" while denying the same protection to those they exploited.  And even the people who didn't directly put the laws into place but participated in the abusive racist behavior are just as much at fault as the original racists were, up to and including the white racists that are still going around engaging in racist behavior in 2018.  They never stopped, had a change of heart nor do I expect them to ever to change during my lifetime.  Everyday we hear about a new idiotic incident of white racists gone wild doing stupid and unlawful things.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again, I did not say the guy was racist. Jesus, why can't you pay attention to what is said to you?

I actually don't think the guy is racist or at the very least, I simply don't know. I just think he got caught up in the anti-white tide sweeping the country. It is morally de rigueur today to be critical of whites and everybody's jumping on the bandwagon. And they're jumping on the bandwagon because the implication is that if you do not, you're racist.



> I think the options you present are limiting and I will not be bound by them. I submit this definition for your consideration.
> 
> *sat·ire
> /ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/*
> ...


So this one adds the words "humor"and "exaggeration", so what? All this definition does is expand on the _ways_ to ridicule or criticize a stupidity, vice or folly. What satire is _used for_ in this definition is no different than Webster's.

I'm sorry but I don't buy that he called children "assholes" and "shitheads" out of satire.



> You implied he was racist. We know because you tried to claim that if he said it using "Black people" instead of "white people" it would be racist.



WRONG. Once again I have to correct you on what I actually said. I asked IM2 if _he_ would consider the guy racist if he had said black instead of white.[/quote]


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2018)

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


The one on the right is racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



If you know I did why did you claim to catch me not answering the question? Obviously you didnt catch me. I pointed it out to you.

I strongly disagree. Whites made up racism. I always talk about them to make sure people like you dont lie and say the issue is not white people.  You cant begin to overcome racism if you dont understand the roots of it. White people lie about racism and try to blame Black people for it when Black people are the ones most affected negatively by it.  I guarantee you the reason any Black guy would spit on you is due to that Black guy being angry about white racism.

I dont mean you specifically. Youre nobody in the big scheme of things. I am talking about the racial group you belong to.

I suspected you were an idiot at first. The final decision has not been made so you still have a chance at redemption. If the final decision had been made I wouldnt waste time answering all your statements.

Its amusing when white people call me arrogant. Evidently confidence in a Black guy is threatening. Confidence is not arrogance.

You didnt read the entire post. If you had then you wouldnt have had a problem with what he said.

I was speaking generally about whites. Again you seem to have some reading comprehension issues as I have mentioned this several times. I dont care what you pointed out because I agreed we read the same post. That had nothing to do with my statement about speaking generally. You made a decision after reading that post while I found more posts and quotes before making my decision. 

Only a simpleton wouldnt look for more information before making a decision. This is why I say your decision making process is flawed. Somebody gives you a quote out of context and you are easily fooled.

Sorry. I am not kidding. No specific kid was pointed out so no harm no foul.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Again you implied the guy was racist. I posted your quote asking if the guy would be considered racist if he had said this about Black people. No one claimed the white guy was racist. Evidently you considered him to be racist or you would never have made the comparison. Here is your question.  Its pretty obvious you were trying to justify thinking he was a racist because of what he said about whites and trying to get IM2 to agree with you.  


*"And if he had said: "I now hate black people.", would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?"*

What do you mean so what? If it was done in humor then it wasnt racist. Thats so what.  This dude is a white dude. He can joke about his own race without it being racist.

See above. I have already exposed you believed the white guy was racist. If you didnt then you would have never asked if it was racist if he had said "Black guy" instead of "white guy".  


*
*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


No that wouldnt be a crutch. That would be an explanation of the reason white people concentrated their energy on creating a system of racism. They couldnt compete and knew this instinctively so they had to cheat.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 2, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see what I'm getting at? A lot of the stuff that IM2 and Asclepias spout on here is no different than rhetoric spouted by white racists. It's not raising awareness of racism or seeking justice or any noble idea such as that. It's just more of the same.
> ...



Have you ever heard the axiom "Hate begets hate"? Or "Two wrongs don't make a right"? 



> You're viewing the _*reaction *_to being abused, exploited and subjugated to unspeakable indignities and human rights violations to whatever motivated the white racists to put this scheme into motion in the first place.  They are not the same, nor are they equal.



I understand that I'm viewing the reaction and I'm not disputing the reasons behind them, I'm disputing your moral rationale behind perpetuating hate. Are you telling me that racism is the solution to racism? If that's what you're saying then where does it end? 



> And it _*is*_ a character flaw, a moral failing or whatever you want to call it, to do the things that were done to people of African descent in the U.S. but what made it particularly heinous is the fact that the white racists made this abuse the law of the land.



You're right, it _is_ a character flaw. But it is a character flaw of _human nature_, not race. To expand on this, slavery and racism were/are a moral failure of _culture_, not race. If it was a character flaw of race then slavery would not have been outlawed and blacks would still not have the right to vote or the same civil liberties or equal employment opportunity and would still be widely viewed as inferior. 

Race cannot be changed but culture can be. Whites will always be white and blacks will always be black but white culture has changed dramatically since then in the acceptance of the fundamental sameness of the two races. Is there a ways to go yet? Yes. But even you cannot deny that white culture has changed drastically in its attitude towards blacks from a hundred years ago. 



> So they protected themselves with "the law" while denying the same protection to those they exploited.  And even the people who didn't directly put the laws into place but participated in the abusive racist behavior are just as much at fault as the original racists were, up to and including the white racists that are still going around engaging in racist behavior in 2018.  They never stopped, had a change of heart nor do I expect them to ever to change during my lifetime.  Everyday we hear about a new idiotic incident of white racists gone wild doing stupid and unlawful things.



And what about those who did _not_ participate in the abusive racist behavior?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


IM, A is the one who brought up pre-colonial Africa by saying that prior to whites invading Africa, Africans respected each others' boundaries and didn't war with each other.
I already said, in my reply to A, that you folks know more about current conflicts in Africa than I do, what caused them, etc.  I was never speaking to current conflicts.  I was speaking only to the ridiculous notion that as a race, Africans were peaceful until the bad white guys taught them to be aggressors.   Sorry, that's bullshit.

I can see A being somewhat suspicious of white historians' account of what African empires were like pre white guys, but I think it is ludicrous to imagine that blacks are any more likely to be peaceniks, as a race, than any other.  He mentioned Native Americans as being peaceable, too.  But we know the Mayan and Aztec empires, to name two, didn't become tens of thousands strong by simply smiling at their neighbors.  They sacrificed their prisoners of *war*; no white guy made that up--it is what archeologists have figured out.

All humans have the potential for violence; some cultures learn to control it.  I'm not saying some black cultures weren't peaceful, but so were some white cultures.  And probably over the course of time, they got gobbled up by aggressive neighbors.  That's how history goes.
So, sorry, but I have no plans to "stop" making that point.  Though there's no sense, I realize, trying to make any point here.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We can quibble about this for the next week but the fact is, you refused to answer a simple question and justified it by calling it an attempt at deflection. You knew full well that to answer it either way would have put you in the uncomfortable position of having to backtrack and either qualify your remarks or double down on them, thus essentially saying that no whites have ever endeavored to end racism, which you knew was bullshit and everybody else does too.

You also failed to answer my following questions. Do you not think it's important to ascertain whether a white person making derogatory remarks about blacks means a particular group of blacks or the black race in general? Do you not think that this should be the first step in enlightening those with racist views?



> I strongly disagree.



You can disagree with the strength of Samson but it still doesn't mean you're right.



> Whites made up racism. I always talk about them to make sure people like you dont lie and say the issue is not white people.



Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't.



> You cant begin to overcome racism if you dont understand the roots of it. White people lie about racism and try to blame Black people for it when Black people are the ones most affected negatively by it.  I guarantee you the reason any Black guy would spit on you is due to that Black guy being angry about white racism.



Obviously he was angry about white racism. The question is, why was he angry at _me_?

You guys keep telling me he was angry about white racism but the one thing you haven't done is to show that he was right and justified for doing so. If I never treated him in a condescending manner and was always respectful, was he right and justified for spitting on me?



> I suspected you were an idiot at first. The final decision has not been made so you still have a chance at redemption. If the final decision had been made I wouldnt waste time answering all your statements.



I await your final judgment with bated breath...



> Its amusing when white people call me arrogant. Evidently confidence in a Black guy is threatening. Confidence is not arrogance.



Saying you matter and that certain others don't is not confidence, it's egotistical arrogant bullshit.

Real confidence comes from knowing you matter _as much as everyone else_.



> You didnt read the entire post. If you had then you wouldnt have had a problem with what he said.



I read _both_ posts and I had a problem with _both_ of them. You're not stupid and you read both of them too so you know as well as I do that, though the rhetoric was toned down a little in the second post, the sentiment was the same as the first. Namely, disdain for whites and white children in particular and a desire for them to "return to the suburbs".



> I was speaking generally about whites. Again you seem to have some reading comprehension issues as I have mentioned this several times. I dont care what you pointed out because I agreed we read the same post. That had nothing to do with my statement about speaking generally. You made a decision after reading that post while I found more posts and quotes before making my decision.



You mean these?:

"_I've just been told by FB that my rant v, white people makes me dangerous, socially media speaking, even though I'm a white people, or person, or whatever. But if the question is, what is less than white, only Herrman Melville need apply. and only Moby Dick can answer. But then they're a white whale. Let's ask Benito!"_

Don't ask me what the fuck he's talking about in that one.

"_FB won't let me post about the mostly hilarious email and messages I've received since Friday, roughly 30 announcing that I'm the racist, not them, three promising bodily harm. One guy even left me a phone message, which I took as a warm and personal approach to the matter. And the designations! "Racist Fuckstain" is my fave so far. Let's see if this goes through_."

"_Chris Knight and Jay Bandu have alerted me to last week's WNBC segment on my FB rant--two reporters asking passersby what they thought of a professor who hates white people! The interesting thing here, for my purposes, is that the "mainstream" media are just as eager as the alt-right outlets to discredit the pointy-heads in the ivory tower. It's not a vast right-wing conspiracy, in this sense, it's a conspiracy of dunces competing for the same audience."_

"_I meet tomorrow at noon--face-to-face, at Harlem Shake--with a guy who has threatened me with bodily harm because of my Facebook remarks on the question of racial identity. He calls himself, or rather his handle is, "Beefy Tips." Can't wait to meet him_."

"_If you want to see me pontificate after my wait for the no-show moron at Harlem Shake, dial into WPIX-TV on line. There you will see me impatiently explaining why reverse racism is a red herring. 98% of the hate mail I've received since 5/31 is from white supremacists. The scant remainder is from liberals who want a color-blind society. Good luck to y'all."_

That last one made me laugh. Who did he think was going to send him hate mail, the Mickey Mouse Club? Of course the hate mail came from white supremacists. And here's something I'll bet he never considered: While 98% of the hate mail was from racist white supremacists, 100% of his post was racist.

Anyway, as you can see, there's no explanation or anything else from him about the post itself. All his subsequent posts were about his experiences dealing with the fallout from it. That's it.



> Only a simpleton wouldnt look for more information before making a decision. This is why I say your decision making process is flawed. Somebody gives you a quote out of context and you are easily fooled.



Aaaand once again I have to correct you on something I've already corrected you on twice. Nobody gave me the quote. I remembered about the story, Googled it, found the article that had the full text of the post along with a screenshot of it, read the full text and then quoted the one line from it to IM2 for his edification. Got it?



> Sorry. I am not kidding. No specific kid was pointed out so no harm no foul.



Ah, well, in that case, black children are little negroid assholes, unlikely morons and little shitheads. No specific black kid was pointed out so no harm no foul.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Though there's no sense, I realize, trying to make any point here.


  They will deny any "facts" that contradict their narratives.  That is why I read and and write in this forum purely for entertainment purposes.  Trying to have a honest discussion with these guys is pointless.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm not going to argue against the fact that we all have human flaws. But what gets sickening is that most whites here always want to make the argument a what about ism in order to divert from the topic.  But you have one problem with the argument you are using, find us examples where a non white nation has invaded, colonized, and occupied a white one.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I'm not quibbling. I am informing you. No. Youre wrong again. I dont answer deflections primarily because I didnt give you permission to deflect. You lack the intelligence to cause me to backtrack. There is nothing you could have said on the subject that would have resulted in me backtracking.

If I disagree with something then you can rest assured that it is wrong and I am right.

I disagree. Its always white people and/or their past actions that cause racial problems.

Probably because you are white and whatever you did reminds him of racism.
Yes we have shown you. It is now out of our hands. Its not our responsibility to force you to see what you dont want to accept.

I doubt it will be important enough for me to inform you.

I think thats kind of a stupid life philosophy. If you dont set higher goals and expect more of yourself than the next person how do you keep from becoming a sheep?  You should regard yourself as the best and not try to hold others back due to some insecurity complex.  More white people should think like that.

No wonder you thought he was a racist even though you claim you didnt. You cant accept the mans explanation.

And again you show that you lack reading comprehension. If you look at my sentence I obviously wasnt talking about this particular quote or I would have mentioned this guy specifically. As you can see I said....

*"Somebody gives you a quote out of context and you are easily fooled."
*
Note that I said* "a quote" *instead of* "this or his quote".   
*
No Black child was affected by your sentence even though you were angry when you said it.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Despite all this whining by GR there is no proof that guy did what he did to GR because he was white. He was describing a work situation. He did spit on GR but given what GR said, that could have been the result of the decisions GR made and not race. Then as he tells us he faced racism, he cannot show us a pattern of racist behavior by the man in question. Nor do we know how GR conducted himself in similar situations with whites on that same job. We must just accept a white mans claims of black racism when there is no history of black racism against whites and 99.9999999 percent of the time what whites here call racism has no semblance to what racism actually is.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You had no choice about the skin color your were born with, but incessant whining about will change nothing. Why don't you get a job instead. They're all over the place, even for those unskilled. It's really not that bad but you'll have to put off smoing crack and drinking Colt 45s till after work hours. Criminal convictions can be a bitch though.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Know what? Neither did I. No one, including me, claimed the guy was racist. Has this not occurred to you?



> Evidently you considered him to be racist or you would never have made the comparison. Here is your question.  Its pretty obvious you were trying to justify thinking he was a racist because of what he said about whites and trying to get IM2 to agree with you.
> 
> 
> *"And if he had said: "I now hate black people.", would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?"*
> ...



He said himself it was satire. He never used the word "joke". In regards to the word "humor" as it applies to satire, humor is simply the vehicle. The destination or purpose of satire is ridicule.



> See above. I have already exposed you believed the white guy was racist. If you didnt then you would have never asked if it was racist if he had said "Black guy" instead of "white guy".



Something that has not occurred to you but, again, you would know if you had gone further and read for context: IM2 is the one who brought up the word "racist", not me. Like I said, I used it as an example of anti-white rhetoric. His response was something like "_Just because you hate something doesn't mean you're racist_."

I never said the guy was racist. IM2, like you, missed my point.



> Evidently you considered him to be racist or you would never have made the comparison. Here is your question. Its pretty obvious you were trying to justify thinking he was a racist because of what he said about whites and trying to get IM2 to agree with you.
> 
> *"And if he had said: "I now hate black people.", would you still say it doesn't mean he is racist?"*



A question is not a comparison. You need to go further and read for context. Besides, I just told you in my last post I didn't think the guy was racist for Christ's sake. I also told you that I posted it to IM2 as an example of anti-white rhetoric from whites, not that the guy was racist. No one but you and IM2 have brought up the word "racism" in connection with this guy. That is, other than my question to him and that was only after _he_ brought it up.

Since you read the posts and presumably the article, do you even know what sparked the whole thing? He was pissed off because the unruly kids were keeping him from getting to the takeout counter to get his order. He even admitted as much in the post: "_Yeah, I know, it’s about my access to dinner. Fuck you, too_.”

You always give me shit about reading comprehension and lectured me about context but you apparently are unable to see from the plain black and white text that the guy got pissed and had a temper tantrum. There was no joking or satire there. He just had a conniption fit and for whatever reason, instead of just getting frustrated with the kids, he chose the entire white race as the target of his ire because he couldn't get his fucking food.



> See above. I have already exposed you believed the white guy was racist. If you didnt then you would have never asked if it was racist if he had said "Black guy" instead of "white guy".



Let me ask you something, what purpose would I have for not openly calling this guy racist? Why do you think it's something I'm trying to hide?

BTW, you keep rolling your eyes like that they're gonna get stuck that way. Then again, maybe they did already and is why you can't understand plain English.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So whites that were exploring the world, inventing things like steam power, the telegraph, cement, electromagnet, the typewriter, internal combustion engine and building grand structures were intimidated by a people still living relatively primitively. Hokay.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Permission to deflect". I love it. If nothing else you're good for a chuckle now and then. 

Anyway, my intelligence or lack thereof is irrelevant. I wasn't trying to get you to backtrack because I knew damn well you wouldn't answer it or address it in any way. You did exactly as I expected you to do: avoid the question. 
I've posed questions to IM2 many times and almost without fail, I knew which ones he was not going to answer every time and I was right. Not answering says much more than an actual answer.

And I don't know why you keep saying it was a deflection anyway. The question was pertinent to the topic at hand and the distinction between some whites or all whites not endeavoring to stop racism is important and germane.  



> If I disagree with something then you can rest assured that it is wrong and I am right.



Uh huh. With that remark, I now know that if you disagree with something then I can rest assured that you're full of shit.



> I disagree. Its always white people and/or their past actions that cause racial problems.



Yeah, sure.



> Probably because you are white and whatever you did reminds him of racism.



You didn't answer the question. Do you or do you not think he was right or justified in spitting on me if I treated him respectfully?



> I think thats kind of a stupid life philosophy. If you dont set higher goals and expect more of yourself than the next person how do you keep from becoming a sheep?  You should regard yourself as the best and not try to hold others back due to some insecurity complex.  More white people should think like that.



There's your problem right there. If you think setting higher goals and expecting more of yourself is what makes you matter then you don't know what it means to matter.  You matter by simple virtue of being a human being. We all do.



> No wonder you thought he was a racist even though you claim you didnt. You cant accept the mans explanation.



I accepted his explanation for what he said it was: satire. In other words, ridicule of white children.



> And again you show that you lack reading comprehension. If you look at my sentence I obviously wasnt talking about this particular quote or I would have mentioned this guy specifically. As you can see I said....
> 
> *"Somebody gives you a quote out of context and you are easily fooled."
> *
> Note that I said* "a quote" *instead of* "this or his quote".*


*
*
Don't be an idiot. But, just for shits and giggles, I'll play along. So if you weren't referring to this particular case and this particular quote, who and when did somebody give me a quote out of context and I was easily fooled?



> No Black child was affected by your sentence even though you were angry when you said it.



I wasn't angry, that was satire.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 3, 2018)

/


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I understand your position but the fact is you're wrong - about everything in your last comment.

I honestly have no idea how you arrived at the conclusion that I am perpetuating hate.  I understand that people don't like it when you correct them, I guess it makes them feel as if they are being treated like a child.  And I don't intervene in most situations online or off EXCEPT when there are people who are so blatently ignorant of history, law, civics, etc. attempting to justify their assholelyness towards black people as being deserved because of some mystical anti-white discrimination or white racism.  Black people in America have never been the benefactors of racist and discriminatory laws against white people unlike white people therefore it's not the same thing, never has been, never will be no matter how much you all insist that they are.

Furthermore I have no control over other people hating me but nothing I have ever done in my lifetime justifies the types of crimes that have been committed against me and continue to this day.  There is nothing I can do to stop them or change their minds or opinions about me so I don't bother even trying.  My works speak for me, even though the idiots appear not to be able to read nor comprehend their meanings.  You're attempting to imply that the only reason white racists exist is because of something that black people have done making us deserving of all of the derision and wickedness done to us as a race.  The fact that you're attempting to defend and equate "hate begets hate" as a reason for the vitriol, animosity and evilness directed at people of African descent says that you honestly have no idea what is truly going on and that you don't understand the difference.  And yes, the origin of the animosity is important.  I'm sure if someone caused you or one of your loved ones harm or damaged your property or threatened you wth violence, you'd fully expect our law enforcement agencies to protect you, but what if they refuse because you're a member of the race that the Supreme court stated "the Negro has no rights that a white man need respect".  <---- Again, *RACE* not CULTURE.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Wrong again.  The only reason things have improved (to a degree) is because the laws were changed.  The white racists could no longer openly do the racist things that they had previously without risking harm to themselves, it's not like they suddenly evolved.

Black people were singled out by race not culture and what the white racists opposed was EVERYTHING that people of African descent were. How can you deny that this evilness was not based on race when they put in writing their thoughts and published them so that 200+ years later we could read about them

She [the state of Texas] was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery-- the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits-- a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and which her people intended should exist in all future time.
...
We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the white race, for themselves and their posterity; that the African race had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an inferior and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.​


Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Some of them are the ones who got the laws changed, helped shelter and protect the slaves in the underground railroad and others were just not wicked and didn't participate in the human rights violations against their fellow human beings of African descent.  None of us have denied that there have been whites who were allies and who oftentimes suffered violence in retaliation


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Whites never invented shit without Black or brown people giving them the knowledge. The sciences were first taught by Black people. Whites benefited from that instruction so whites get zero credit for any invention. Besides most of the inventions were stolen from Blacks that were unable to get patents.  This shows again the weakness of whites and their penchant for lying about who actually made the inventions.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Let's backtrack a little and see how we got to this point. Asclepias made the comment that whites are the weaker race and due to this, do not try to stop racism. I asked for clarification as to whether he meant some whites or all whites. He refused to answer and I thus I intimated that he was dodging the question. He responded with:
_
"I dont waste time answering questions you should already know the answer to by reading my statement."
_
To which I responded:
_
"I did know the answer to the question. The idea was to get you to realize that you are painting white people, as a race, as weaker mentally and morally which is exactly what whites used to say about blacks a hundred years ago."
_
When I told him this, I was of course referring to his remark about whites being the weaker race and not trying to stop racism.

This is where you stepped in and responded to my comments above with the diatribe about why whites thought blacks were inferior and the injustice of their racist actions in general. I assumed from your interjection that you knew I was confronting Asclepias on his refusal to answer the question and about his saying whites are the weaker race.

So, this means one of three things: 1.) You agree with Asclepias that whites are the weaker race and that (assuming he did indeed mean all whites) no whites try to stop racism. 2.) You didn't care one way or the other and that it was more important to you to impress upon me - for the thousandth time - that what whites did was wrong and immoral (something I am aware of already and never denied), than him clarifying whether he meant some or all whites in which case, if he meant all whites then all three of us know that's horseshit. 3.) You didn't bother to go back and check the train of dialog between myself and him and you had no idea what I was talking about.

So this is why I said "your" moral rationale. If I'm wrong and you do not agree with him on these two points then you have my apologies. Otherwise, my comment stands.



> I understand that people don't like it when you correct them, I guess it makes them feel as if they are being treated like a child.  And I don't intervene in most situations online or off EXCEPT when there are people who are so blatently ignorant of history, law, civics, etc. attempting to justify their assholelyness towards black people as being deserved because of some mystical anti-white discrimination or white racism.  Black people in America have never been the benefactors of racist and discriminatory laws against white people unlike white people therefore it's not the same thing, never has been, never will be no matter how much you all insist that they are.



What exactly did you correct me on? All you told me is that it was a reaction to white racism. Problem is, I never said it wasn't and in fact, I didn't say anything about the motivation behind their rhetoric one way or the other. All I said is that their rhetoric is the same shit whites spouted a hundred years ago.

That they're angry and is a reaction to white racism is a given and was never in dispute. What _is_ in dispute is whether or not saying things like whites are the weaker race is moral or true or contributes anything to the fight against racism.



> Furthermore I have no control over other people hating me but nothing I have ever done in my lifetime justifies the types of crimes that have been committed against me and continue to this day.  There is nothing I can do to stop them or change their minds or opinions about me so I don't bother even trying.  My works speak for me, even though the idiots appear not to be able to read nor comprehend their meanings.  You're attempting to imply that the only reason white racists exist is because of something that black people have done making us deserving of all of the derision and wickedness done to us as a race.



The fuck are you talking about? I confronted Asclepias on his remark that whites are the weaker race and said that saying such things is the same attitude whites had about blacks a hundred years ago. How the fuck do you get that I am implying that the only reason white racists exist is because of something that black people have done out of this?



> The fact that you're attempting to defend and equate "hate begets hate" as a reason for the vitriol, animosity and evilness directed at people of African descent says that you honestly have no idea what is truly going on and that you don't understand the difference.



Again, the fuck are you talking about? Nowhere have I excused, justified or defended racism by whites. When I said "Hate begets hate", that was meant more or less as an admonishment to you not to respond to the hatred of whites with more hate. I didn't say it to excuse _their_ hatred. Why the fuck would I do that? I would have no basis or justification for defending white racist vitriol.

Christ, haven't you learned anything about me yet?



> And yes, the origin of the animosity is important.  I'm sure if someone caused you or one of your loved ones harm or damaged your property or threatened you wth violence, you'd fully expect our law enforcement agencies to protect you, but what if they refuse because you're a member of the race that the Supreme court stated "the Negro has no rights that a white man need respect".  <---- Again, *RACE* not CULTURE.



Correlation vs. causation. Look it up.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...





> Wrong again.  The only reason things have improved (to a degree) is because the laws were changed.  The white racists could no longer openly do the racist things that they had previously without risking harm to themselves, it's not like they suddenly evolved.



You say "_The white *racists* could no longer..._" Obviously white racists could no longer openly do the racist things they had done before. But that's not the entire story, is it? What you conveniently overlook is that the _non-racist_ whites grew in number and became more vocal about the injustices that blacks lived and worked under.
Non-racist whites marched right alongside blacks in the march to Selma. Non-racist whites were right beside blacks at all the civil rights marches and protests. Non-racist whites were beaten, hosed and gassed right alongside blacks and in at least one case, died right alongside blacks.

Do you think for one minute that we would have had the kind of public outcry from whites about white racism and white privilege that we see today back in the 60s? Absolutely not. So don't tell me there hasn't been dramatic changes.



> Black people were singled out by race not culture and what the white racists opposed was EVERYTHING that people of African descent were. How can you deny that this evilness was not based on race when they put in writing their thoughts and published them so that 200+ years later we could read about them



Once again, the fuck are you talking about? I didn't say the racism against blacks wasn't based on race, I said the racism itself is not an inherent white trait and that it was a moral failure at the cultural level.

Jesus how are you arriving at these ridiculous conclusions?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...





> Some of them are the ones who got the laws changed, helped shelter and protect the slaves in the underground railroad and others were just not wicked and didn't participate in the human rights violations against their fellow human beings of African descent.  None of us have denied that there have been whites who were allies and who oftentimes suffered violence in retaliation



One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I finally figured you out. You just have bad reading comprehension and lack the awareness to understand how it makes your questions look like something a rookie interrogator would ask.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White people invented everything in my list.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Not without stealing the invention from a Black person or educated in the knowledge Black people provided.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I asked the question because your idiotic pronouncements about white people cite no exceptions. In other words, reading your posts in this forum (and IM2's), one would think you believe no white person has any moral character or redeeming virtues at all. _That's_ why I asked the question.

You're under the impression that I am particularly proud of the questions I ask as if it they are clever or intelligent. They are just simple questions but they are questions most people don't think to ask. They are petitions to address important distinctions in a discussion for clarification.

What's funny is, if I hadn't asked the question and just assumed you meant all whites when in fact you did not, you would have crucified me for making the assumption. But when I ask the question so as not to make an incorrect assumption, you crucify me for asking "stupid" questions. It's ridiculous.

So, I finally figured you out. Logic, distinctions, fact or truth are not important to you and are simply barriers to your main goal of vilifying whites.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Even if some did, it is not true in every case.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The Carthaginians.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Its true in every case. Not one white person invented anything without stealing it from a Black person or using the foundational knowledge taught to europeans by Black people.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh huh.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Not one white person invented anything without stealing it from a Black person or *using the foundational knowledge taught to europeans by Black people.*



Most every inventor uses some sort of "foundational knowledge" learned from someone else.  That in no way minimizes the genius of the inventor.  It would have been impossible for the hunter/gatherer of thousands of years ago to invent the microprocessor using the resources available in the wilderness.  Most all inventions come about because the inventors are able to stand on the shoulders of the giants that came before them.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Thomas Edison stole the invention of the light bulb from a black person dontchaknow!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Not one white person invented anything without stealing it from a Black person or *using the foundational knowledge taught to europeans by Black people.*
> ...


I agree. Which is my point.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Warren de La Rue is white not Black. Thomas Edison stole a lot of his inventions though.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, your point seemed to be that white people should not get any credit for inventing anything and that all the credit should go to black people.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Thats correct. What whites have done is the equivalent of putting a racing stripe on a car and even then a Black person or another person of color helped them invent the racing stripe.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

The UnMuseum - Who Invented the Lightbulb?

An interesting read about the invention of the light bulb.  Edison was not the first, but he did invent the first light bulb practical for mass use it seems.  Like many of his inventions, he improved on what already existed.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> The UnMuseum - Who Invented the Lightbulb?
> 
> An interesting read about the invention of the light bulb.  Edison was not the first, but he did invent the first light bulb practical for mass use it seems.  Like many of his inventions, he improved on what already existed.


Nope. A Black man made the light bulb practical. Lewis Latimer. He also drafted the drawings to help Bell get a patent for the telephone.

Lewis Howard Latimer - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


You white people hate when your lies are exposed dont you?


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > The UnMuseum - Who Invented the Lightbulb?
> ...


Apparently, many different people contributed to making the light bulb possible, not any one individual alone.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Yeah but like I said a Black man using Black foundational science made the light bulb practical.  All the others used Black foundational science to get to the point where Latimer perfected it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't know.  Expose a lie, then I will tell you if I hate that it was exposed or not.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I just did when you repeated the lie about Thomas Edison.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.


This is why I have stated that you're wrong, which I rarely do.  These aren't rants, they're factual dispersements of historical information and they are *NOT *against white people, they're against a very specific subset of white people, your "white racists".  You claim that you have no issue admitting what *THEY did (and continue to do) *was wrong and immoral (therefore indicative of "weak" human beings) but we keep coming back to you being upset about comments made by Asclepias and at times IM2.  Knowing what I do of both of them I sincerely doubt that they're referring to ALL white people as opposed to those who have engaged in acts of racism, however I can not speak for them, only for myself.  

Therefore, when *I* talk about racists or more specifically "white racists" I am talking about the specific subset of the white race as they exist yesterday & today, not anyone or everyone else.  When I talk about the evilness and wickness of "white racists" I'm referring to the people who actively participated in the slave trade, or held slaves, or fought to thwart attempts by the slaves to obtain their freedom either legally or illegally.  From the beginning of the subjugation of people of African descent to the current acts of violence, aggressions, discrimination etc. committed by "white racists" who STILL believe the bullshit that they were taught that they are superior to black people simply because they are white and willfully cause harm in a myriad of ways to black people - those are the people I am referring to when I support Ascelpias's contention that they were weak.  Anyone who employs such tactics is blatently so.  Is it your contention that the majority of the white race was not racist at the time they instituted slavery, segregation, Jim Crow, etc.?  

You and others seemingly are unable to differentiate between when we're discussing white people in general and white racists specifically, which I guess really shouldn't be surprising since you all consistently make comments about "black people" and then attempt to apply your racist stereotypes to the people you communicate with here on U.S. Message Board on a regular basis.  How in the hell does that make any sense?  If you don't like being lumped in with your racist members did it ever occur to you that we don't like it any more when simply because we're black you all accuse us of being uneducated, criminals, loose morals, inferior, etc.  

I remember vaguely you relating your story about the work situation with one your subordinates spitting on you or something to that affect but I dont' really remember any of the details and the U.S. Message Board search features hasn't worked for me in days so I was unable to backtrack any of the history but I can tell you I have no antagonism against you personally, nor as a member of the white race .  I generally give everyone I encounter the benefit of the doubt until they show me otherwise however those that mean me harm and actually cause me harm, particularly those who do so due to any of my protected status attributes are a different story.  I was a little on the naive side when I first encountered these people because I was brought up in a family where we were taught that lying is wrong so encountering individuals who not only had no qualms about lying but who would actually fabricate completely false tales out of whole cloth was completely foreign to me.  I saw that you said earlier that these conversations are not serving any useful purpose, improving race relations or have anything to do with social justice, etc but that's not entirely correct.  I've observed how some members communicate depending on who they're talking to, they can be polite and rational when talking to members of their own race (presumably) and then turn into absolutely foul mouthed, crazed racist when they believe they're talking to black people.  That is one of the things I wanted to document.

Of course the goal is better relationships among all people irrespective of their race, ethnic background, etc. but some things are simply not possible when it comes to certain individuals, yet we do what we can.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Not one white person invented anything without stealing it from a Black person or *using the foundational knowledge taught to europeans by Black people.*
> ...


That's very true and most ethical individuals acknowledge the work of the contributors to their success.  

*Slaves’ inventions exploited by owners*
During the 17th and 18th centuries, America was experiencing rapid economic growth. Black inventors were major contributors during this era – even though most did not obtain any of the benefits associated with their inventions since they could not receive patent protection.

Slave owners often took credit for their slaves’ inventions. In one well-documented case, a black inventor named Ned invented an effective, innovative cotton scraper. His slave master, Oscar Stewart, attempted to patent the invention. Because Stewart was not the actual inventor, and because the actual inventor was born into slavery, the application was rejected.

Stewart ultimately began selling the cotton scraper without the benefit of patent protection and made a significant amount of money doing so. In his advertisements, he openly touted that the product was “the invention of a Negro slave – thus giving the lie to the abolition cry that slavery dwarfs the mind of the Negro. When did a free Negro ever invent anything?”

*Reaping benefits of own inventions*
The answer to this question is that black people – both free and enslaved – invented many things during that time period.




One such innovator was Henry Boyd, who was born into slavery in Kentucky in 1802. After purchasing his own freedom in 1826, Boyd invented a corded bed created with wooden rails connected to the headboard and footboard.

The “Boyd Bedstead” was so popular that historian Carter G. Woodson profiled his success in the iconic book “The Mis-education of the Negro,” noting that Boyd’s business ultimately employed 25 white and black employees.

Though Boyd had recently purchased his freedom and should have been allowed a patent for his invention, the racist realities of the time apparently led him to believe that he wouldn’t be able to patent his invention. He ultimately decided to partner with a white craftsman, allowing his partner to apply for and receive a patent for the bed.

Some black inventors achieved financial success but no patent protection, direct or indirect. Benjamin Montgomery, who was born into slavery in 1819, invented a steamboat propeller designed for shallow waters in the 1850s. This invention was of particular value because, during that time, steamboats delivered food and other necessities through often-shallow waterways connecting settlements. If the boats got stuck, life-sustaining supplies would be delayed for days or weeks.

Montgomery tried to apply for a patent. The application was rejected due to his status as a slave. Montgomery’s owners tried to take credit for the propeller invention and patent it themselves, but the patent office also rejected their application because they were not the true inventors.

Even without patent protection, Montgomery amassed significant wealth and become one of the wealthiest planters in Mississippi after the Civil War ended. Eventually his son, Isaiah, was able to purchase more than 800 acres of land and found the town of Mound Bayou, Mississippi after his father’s death.
America's always had black inventors – even when the patent system explicitly excluded them​


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No.   While Latimer deserves credit for improving the process of producing the carbon filament,which Edison hired him to do, that does not diminish Edison's contribution. Edison does not diminish Latimer's contribution.  You want to give all credit for inventions to black people and none to white people.  That is dishonest.

That being said, blacks such as Latimer have made significant contributions; however, to you its the person's skin color that makes the contribution important or not.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I believe that many black people did not receive credit due to them for their inventions. That was wrong.  ASCLEPIAS wants to give the credit for every invention ever invented to blacks ( and no credit to whites) which is absurd.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You are talking about 200 BC. This is what I am talking about. If we blacks say every white person benefited from slavery, 150 years ago is too long ago and none of us were here. Carthage isn't even a country and hasn't been for 2000 years.Tunisia is what Carthage is called today and was colonized by the French in the 1800's and did not gain independence until 1956. But since you want play this way, name a non white country in modern times that has colonized a white one. Because Corsica and Sicily are not suffering today because they were colonized by Carthage in 237 BC.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...





That's the snowball calling the chalk white.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



We have seen that whites have denied black inventors their rightful place for over 200 years. Whites have been given full credit in history for their inventions and those of others. You seem to miss the real absurdity.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



History shows this to be the case.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.
> ...



I'll say this again. I have stated that my opposition is against whites who are racists. I have stated on numerous occasions that not all whites are racist. It doesn't get any clearer than that and anyone whining about me talking about all whites is a liar. Period.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


You and ASCLEPIAS will not be satisfied unless the tables are completely turned.  You are not wanting an end to racism, you are wanting payback.  You are FOS.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All of Europe is being colonized right now, idiot.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


The tables won't be turned(they already have), they will simply own the entire table. THAT is what they want.

They want white people old, weak, few and infertile until we are eventually no more. That is "equality" to them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.
> ...


Hilarious how you can't see that being a "protected" class disqualifies you from being able to talk about racism being detrimental to your life. Being protected means you are preferred by the government.

Being of the unprotected class white people are just supposed to take all of the racism we receive from assholes like Asclepias and when the demographics no longer provide us some cover we simply become oppressed in ways you couldn't even fathom as a protected class.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Hilarious how you can't see that being a "protected" class disqualifies you from being able to talk about racism being detrimental to your life. Being protected means you are preferred by the government.
> 
> Being of the unprotected class white people are just supposed to take all of the racism we receive from assholes like Asclepias and when the demographics no longer provide us some cover we simply become oppressed in ways you couldn't even fathom as a protected class.


Your response makes it painfully obvious that "protected class status" doesn't mean what you apparently think it does, it certainly doesn't mean "preferred by the government".  

Before discrimination was made unlawful via Executive Order 11246 there was no private cause of action for racial discrimination meaning there was no law which if violated would allow the offender to be sued for the harm his/her behavior caused.  And even though the verbage of the various civil rights laws use language such as "protection", these laws do nothing to prevent people from violating them or to "protect" the victims, meaning that unlawful discrimination continues to this day in violation of the various statutes.  The only "protection" the laws provide is legal recourse which members of the designated protected classes previously did not have.  

You might be interested to know that white women have been the largest beneficiaries of our civil rights laws since they are protected class members as well

[snipped]
But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are now more likely to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and outnumber men on many college campuses. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, that number had risen to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — *those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color*, and that imbalance has very real effects on employment and earnings later in life. In other words: *affirmative action works*, and *it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America*.

But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel notes, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.

And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost​


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious how you can't see that being a "protected" class disqualifies you from being able to talk about racism being detrimental to your life. Being protected means you are preferred by the government.
> ...


Deflecting back to white women doesn't change what I said. Their brothers, fathers, male cousins, sons, husbands etc not being protected more than makes up for any perceived advantages that white women get; and as the number of females who aren't white continues to grow white women are increasingly being lumped in with white males instead of the "woman" feminist moniker that they once owned.
White people are discriminated against for their race more and more every single year, and increasingly white victims of racism have to rely completely on openly far left civil rights organizations who have publicly declared that you can't be racist towards white people, that is worse than Jim Crow's justice system.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


The tables will never be completely turned. No other race would do what whites have done. Not that whites dont deserve it but luckily for you we arent like that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


You missed the point. Edison didnt do shit but steal credit.  He created a company specifically to steal other inventions. Thats why he hired the true brains like Latimer.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


When you show me just one invention where whites didnt depend on Black people to do the actual work or the knowledge given to europeans by Black people then I will give them credit. So far the only thing I can point to is pig mud wrestling which is really only a sport hicks play.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.
> ...


Blacks have been "free" since 1865. Whites have yet to make amends and reparations for their actions during and after slavery. Its pretty evident that there is no real discourse to be had with the majority of whites. It doesnt take multiple centuries to fix your fuckups.  Whites dont even have the desire to fix theirs.  Their concern...their only concern is to continue to find ways to legislate themselves a head start while simultaneously legislating us more obstacles.  We know because they embrace racists like Drumpf. We know because the income gap not only still exists but it is growing worse.  We know because they click their toungues and chide us with a "well its not so bad". "Just be patient and one day in the next century we will treat you like equals."  Just because a white person isnt some wild eyed, frothing at the mouth, hard core racist doesnt mean we should relax our guard. The ones that appear to be more human are actually the worst ones. They give you the "good white people" syndrome.  Not saying there arent some out there but definitely not enough to let your guard down.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.



Assleper; it was a joke!! Prank etc etc. lmao

Greg


IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



Nope; he's correct, bru!! I don't give a damn if you're ANY identity; if you're a goodun' GREAT; if you're an asshole, PISS OFF!!!

Greg


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.
> ...


Where is your proof gtoe?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Real life, bru!! How about you? 

Greg


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


What about real life bru? Are you saying there are no Black people that want to be white so they wont be discriminated against?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Deflecting back to white women doesn't change what I said. Their brothers, fathers, male cousins, sons, husbands etc not being protected more than makes up for any perceived advantages that white women get; and as the number of females who aren't white continues to grow white women are increasingly being lumped in with white males instead of the "woman" feminist moniker that they once owned.
> White people are discriminated against for their race more and more every single year, and increasingly white victims of racism have to rely completely on openly far left civil rights organizations who have publicly declared that you can't be racist towards white people, that is worse than Jim Crow's justice system.


This is the text of the law we're discussing.  Notice it says nothing about elevating blacks above whites, in fact it doesn't mention a specific race at all which is kind of the point

The term "affirmative action" was first used in the United States in "Executive Order No. 10925",[9] signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961, which included a provision that government contractors "take _affirmative action_ to ensure that applicants are employed, and employees are treated during employment, *without regard to their race, creed, color, or national origin"*.[10] It was used to promote actions that achieve non-discrimination. In 1965, President Lyndon B. Johnson issued Executive Order 11246 which required government employers to take "affirmative action" to "hire without regard to race, religion and national origin". This prevented employers from discriminating against members of disadvantaged groups. In 1967, gender was added to the anti-discrimination list.[11]​


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Deflecting back to white women doesn't change what I said. Their brothers, fathers, male cousins, sons, husbands etc not being protected more than makes up for any perceived advantages that white women get; and as the number of females who aren't white continues to grow white women are increasingly being lumped in with white males instead of the "woman" feminist moniker that they once owned.
> ...


The same people who claimed affirmative action didn't discriminate also claimed that the change in immigration law wouldn't change the racial demographics.

Lying traitorous white Democrats like the Kennedys, specifically Ted Kennedy.

Regardless, white people are being discriminated against in mass today because of academia, it didn't even take a law.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



No you aren't talking about real life. You are talking about life as you imagine.  I am right. Because whites created racism and whites made identity e determinant so a white person talking about identity like they didn't can just shut the hell up.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  Latimer did not invent the light bulb.  Latimer invented an improved process for producing the carbon filament used in the light bulb (1882).  Edison had a patent for the carbon filament bulb years earlier (1879).  Of course, since Latimer was a black man, you want to give him all the credit for inventing the light bulb.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



It doesn't discriminate and immigration changed racial demographics because America got whiter while the native Americans got killed. White people aren't discriminated in a damn thing, your just a young stupid ass white loon, a loser who needs to find somebody to blame because you aren't getting what you think whites are entitled to.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Gaslighting doesn't work with us. Whites have given themslves credit for everything to include the invention of modern civilized society. So try another tactic because the only reason you argue is because you want to give a white man all the credit.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Can't take the truth can ya? It's not about turning tables to provide accurate information.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Prove Latimer invented the light bulb.  You can't because he didn't.  He invented a better process to produce the carbon filament used in the light bulb.  When I provide accurate facts you call it gas lighting.

History of the Light Bulb | Lighting Basics | Bulbs.com

Lewis Latimer - Inventor of the Carbon Filament Light Bulb | The Black Inventor Online Museum

Note:  The title of the second link implies that Latimer invented the Carbon Filament Light Bulb; however, in the linked article Edison is given credit for inventing the Carbon Filament Light Bulb.   Later, Latimer invented a better carbon filament for the light bulb.  Here is a quote from the second link: 

"*In 1880, after moving to Bridgeport, Connecticut, Latimer was hired as the assistant manager and draftsman for U.S. Electric Lighting Company owned by Hiram Maxim. Maxim was the chief rival to Thomas Edison, the man who invented the electric light bulb.* The light was composed of a glass bulb which surrounded a carbon wire filament, generally made of bamboo, paper or thread. When the filament was burned inside of the bulb (which contained almost no air), it became so hot that it actually glowed."


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


The Native Americans weren’t “killed”, dipshit, they died in mass because of disease.

America was also not a nation when it got “whiter”. America only exists as a nation because WHITE people(specifically of English descent) wrote the fucking Constitution and Declaration of Independence.

And now you pieces of shit are whitewashing our fucking history with your racist nonsense, and pretending that you don’t treat white people like shit on a day to day basis. You will receive your karma though.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > One would never know by listening to you guys rant against white people the way you do.
> ...



Haven't you been paying attention? Asclepias told me a couple months ago that whites are the weaker race and he confirmed that in this discussion. What's more, IM2 agrees with him. 
And right now Aclepias is going back and forth about how whites got all their scientific knowledge from blacks which of course is bullshit. In fact, he just told me today that every single one of the many white inventions I listed were stolen or otherwise appropriated from blacks. His response? 

"_Not without stealing the invention from a Black person or educated in the knowledge Black people provided_."

To which I said:

"_Even if some did, it is not true in every case_."

He then assured me that, indeed, it is true in every case. Not one white inventor devised his invention without stealing it from a black person. Not one. 

Don't you find that just a little extreme and absurd? 



> Therefore, when *I* talk about racists or more specifically "white racists" I am talking about the specific subset of the white race as they exist yesterday & today, not anyone or everyone else.  When I talk about the evilness and wickness of "white racists" I'm referring to the people who actively participated in the slave trade, or held slaves, or fought to thwart attempts by the slaves to obtain their freedom either legally or illegally.  From the beginning of the subjugation of people of African descent to the current acts of violence, aggressions, discrimination etc. committed by "white racists" who STILL believe the bullshit that they were taught that they are superior to black people simply because they are white and willfully cause harm in a myriad of ways to black people - those are the people I am referring to when I support Ascelpias's contention that they were weak.  Anyone who employs such tactics is blatently so.  Is it your contention that the majority of the white race was not racist at the time they instituted slavery, segregation, Jim Crow, etc.?



At least you asked me instead of assuming it. I'll give you credit for that much. But anyway, the answer is, of course not. I never said anything about how many non-racists there were. I only said there were some and that there were some whites who protested slavery and then later on, fought for civil rights for blacks.



> You and others seemingly are unable to differentiate between when we're discussing white people in general and white racists specifically,



I don't know about others but I know that sometimes I have trouble differentiating. Sometimes the language used is unclear on that point. I specifically asked Asclepias the other day if he meant some whites or all whites and he refused to answer, saying it was a deflection. 



> which I guess really shouldn't be surprising since you all consistently make comments about "black people" and then attempt to apply your racist stereotypes to the people you communicate with here on U.S. Message Board on a regular basis.



Whoa, hold up there fella. I don't make comments about black people. There were only two times I made a comment about black people since I got here about six months ago and that was to say that _some_ blacks are racist and _some_ blacks are paranoid about racism. But in spite of the fact that I went to the effort to qualify my remarks and make that distinction, IM2 accused me of saying all blacks are racist anyway. 

He's done this many times and many times I've had to correct him. Asclepias has done it a few times as well and you just did so in your last post and even in this one. Which is ironic because you're here telling me about how I and others are not able to differentiate when I just had to correct you twice in my last post because you were not able to differentiate between what I said and something I didn't even say at all. Namely,  when you said I implied that the only reason white racists exist is because of something that black people have done.  



> How in the hell does that make any sense?  If you don't like being lumped in with your racist members did it ever occur to you that we don't like it any more when simply because we're black you all accuse us of being uneducated, criminals, loose morals, inferior, etc.



Another example of inability to differentiate. I've never said anything about blacks being uneducated, criminals, loose morals or inferior and never implied as such. I know better than that.

What I don't like is being lumped in with a group of people that has said things I never said or done things I never did.



> I remember vaguely you relating your story about the work situation with one your subordinates spitting on you or something to that affect but I dont' really remember any of the details and the U.S. Message Board search features hasn't worked for me in days so I was unable to backtrack any of the history but I can tell you I have no antagonism against you personally, nor as a member of the white race .



That's much appreciated. I feel the same way.



> I generally give everyone I encounter the benefit of the doubt until they show me otherwise however those that mean me harm and actually cause me harm, particularly those who do so due to any of my protected status attributes are a different story.  I was a little on the naive side when I first encountered these people because I was brought up in a family where we were taught that lying is wrong so encountering individuals who not only had no qualms about lying but who would actually fabricate completely false tales out of whole cloth was completely foreign to me.  I saw that you said earlier that these conversations are not serving any useful purpose, improving race relations or have anything to do with social justice, etc but that's not entirely correct.



I didn't say "these conversations", I was specifically talking about IM2 and Asclepias and some of the inflammatory language and rhetoric they use; Whites are the weaker race, for example.



> I've observed how some members communicate depending on who they're talking to, they can be polite and rational when talking to members of their own race (presumably) and then turn into absolutely foul mouthed, crazed racist when they believe they're talking to black people.  That is one of the things I wanted to document.



Speaking for myself, I had always consciously avoided profanity in my posts because, well, you're usually not taken seriously if you speak like a reform school juvenile delinquent and it simply is not conducive to an adult conversation. However, I've done so in recent months because it seemed to me the only language IM2 and Asclepias understood. 
I had had a few exchanges with IM2 when I first got here and there was no profanity on my part and I made a conscious effort to be civil, reasonable and respectful. Then one day he called me "stupid fucker" when he got frustrated with something I said and it just went downhill from there. He has since called me "dumb bastard", "bitch", "punk" "fool" and a few other choice words. I began to see that civil discourse was alien to this guy and that profanity and harsh language was all he understood.
So I started using some profanity to get my point across but I never insulted him except on two occasions where I called him "dumbass" and more recently "numbnuts" out of frustration.



> Of course the goal is better relationships among all people irrespective of their race, ethnic background, etc. but some things are simply not possible when it comes to certain individuals, yet we do what we can.



I know I will do what I can.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



By who?


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


She is as every bit as hateful and mindless as they are. It is no use.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Africans, Middle Easterners and even fuck South Americans now.

The entire non-white world, basically.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Colnialism generally means acquiring full or partial political control and intiating the expansion of colonies and economic explotation  of a country or continent and it's resources by outsiders.

Are you actually stating that white Europeans have lost political and economic control over their entire continent to non white people as Africa did to European invaders?

Or are you taking the migration of "some" non whites there way out of context?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


White people stole the concept of the constitution from the Iroquois nation. Like I said you whites cant do shit without help.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Deflecting back to white women doesn't change what I said. Their brothers, fathers, male cousins, sons, husbands etc not being protected more than makes up for any perceived advantages that white women get; and as the number of females who aren't white continues to grow white women are increasingly being lumped in with white males instead of the "woman" feminist moniker that they once owned.
> ...


To poor whites like ptbw anything that takes away the slightest advantage for white males is terrifying.  Its all so unfair. Cant you hear the tear jerking music in your head whenever you read one of his posts?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Stolen patents and borrowed ideas from the Moors is only part of the story. A five minute Google search on Moorish inventions reveals that the Moors brought back a lot of these ideas and gadgets from China and India.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You might not say all whites are racist but you do agree with Asclepias that whites are the weaker race. All whites are weak, which is an inherent trait of the white race and the reason behind their racism but not all whites are racist. Hmm.


----------



## EGR one (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



You are a racist who will most likely be a racist until the day you die.  BTW, the poster you responded to with your racist shit, didn't make any excuse, he made a statement.  You, and your ilk, excuse your own failures by blaming Whites.  You are a loser.


----------



## EGR one (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



If it was not for White people, African Americans would still be running naked around Africa, putting bones in their noses, and chucking spears at one another.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I would argue that since the first empires in China were Blacks and the same with India that doesnt really help your argument.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Yes it was an excuse given the origin of group identity and race. Now post a racist statement I have made. Blaming whites for my failure? Maybe you try an original line next time.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



According to who? A bunch of people descending from ancestors who believed that you could cure disease by bloodletting?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Young boy you are one stupid motherfucker.


----------



## EGR one (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I imagine you can find a witch doctor to rattle some bones and cure diseases much better.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...


Well Black people were the first known people to use antibiotics.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



No, but I am not the one talking about what blacks would be without whites.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Even if that's true, it still means the Moors borrowed some of their ideas and inventions.

I would love to see your source on this though and learn more about it. Do you have a link or something?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Whether the Moors borrowed anything is not the issue. The issue is really how whites here have stated that blacks have done nothing, accomplished nothing, invented nothing and have never added anything positive to the history of mankind. Each time that is proven untrue then we get somebody white here who has to ague whether or not it's true, then they ask to see more evidence  in every case even as they brag about how they are the only ones who has created or invented everything while never showing evidence.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> She is as every bit as hateful and mindless as they are. It is no use.


If I'm mindless what the hell does that make you?  And what exactly do you find hateful about me?  That I can defend myself from attacks by racist internet cyberharassers?

What is the best thing about you that you believe makes you so special?  And be specific


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Manchild you couldn’t be more stupid if you tried.

Denying the invasion and colonization of Europe is literally as historically inaccurate as denying the colonization of Africa.

When foreigners come to a continent in the millions over a very short period of time, that is an invasion, and when you come to that continent in the millions expecting that the culture and laws of that continent change to suit you without any regard for the indigenous population, that is colonization and ethnic cleansing.

How the fuck do you think a non-white Muslim became the mayor of a capital European city that was 90+ white just 40 years ago? Colonization and ethnic cleansing. How the fuck do you think Dublin changed so radically? Or Paris? Or Rotterdam etc etc

You don’t get to tell me the history of my own people. Worry about your own race and people and leave us the fuck alone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You are moving the goalposts, idiot.

Africans did not lose control of their tribal governments, nor did they lose control of entire countries or cities.

Europeans have lost political control of all the big cities in Western Europe and increasingly in Eastern Europe. It is not just “some” non-whites, there are more non-whites in Europe today than the number of white people who have ever been in Africa. 10s of millions.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Native Americans were killed. 

*Iroquois (Haudenosaunee; “People of the Longhouse”) Confederacy** of upper **New York** state and southeastern **Canada** is often characterized as one of the world’s oldest participatory democracies. The confederacy’s constitution, the Great Law of Peace (Gayanesshagowa), is believed to have been a model for the **U.S. Constitution**, partly because **Benjamin Franklin** was known to have been much interested in the structure of the confederacy and partly because of the balance of power embodied in the Great Law.* According to their founding tradition, the Peacemaker story, these Iroquois peoples—who had warred with each other for decades—came together between 1570 and 1600 to live in peace and harmony after Hiawatha, a mourning Onondaga, joined the itinerant Peacemaker (Dekanawidah) in pursuing unity among the Iroquois. The resulting confederacy, whose governing Great Council of 50 peace chiefs, or sachems (_hodiyahnehsonh_), still meets in a longhouse, is made up of six nations: the Mohawk, Oneida, Onondaga, Cayuga, Seneca, and Tuscarora.

The 6 Nations of the Iroquois Confederacy

We are karma bitch. We all went through the white educational system whereby you learn how to do research and analysis which we use against you racists every time we post. You can't white wash the truth. And as long as you are on the side of truth, you will never lose. And you aren't on the side of truth junior. So you know the outcome. You lose.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I get to tell you and I am telling you. Whites aren't being colonized and that's that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whether the Moors borrowed anything is not the issue. The issue is really how whites here have stated that blacks have done nothing, accomplished nothing, invented nothing and have never added anything positive to the history of mankind. Each time that is proven untrue then we get somebody white here who has to ague whether or not it's true, then they ask to see more evidence  in every case even as they brag about how they are the only ones who has created or invented everything while never showing evidence.



You and Asclepias (mostly A) go to the extreme of claiming all inventions and innovations were either stolen, borrowed or appropriated from blacks but if a white person says the same thing, they're full of shit.

The truth of the matter is somewhere in the middle (as it almost always is). Blacks have invented things and discovered things and so have whites. Contrary to what Asclepias says, not every white invention, discovery or scientific advancement is attributable to blacks and not every patent was stolen from a black person. These are claims that are just simply insupportable.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You are truly a retard.  Do you know how completely inaccurate that bullshit you posted is young boy?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether the Moors borrowed anything is not the issue. The issue is really how whites here have stated that blacks have done nothing, accomplished nothing, invented nothing and have never added anything positive to the history of mankind. Each time that is proven untrue then we get somebody white here who has to ague whether or not it's true, then they ask to see more evidence  in every case even as they brag about how they are the only ones who has created or invented everything while never showing evidence.
> ...



No, we challenge the whites here you never approach who say that blacks have never done anything. You have NEVER argued with a single white person who has done that. Please, just be quiet until you can.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > She is as every bit as hateful and mindless as they are. It is no use.
> ...


You side with a racist piece of shit like Asclepias and then you claim to be “defending yourself”. That makes you mindless and hateful. Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all. You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.

To answer your second question though, the best thing about me is the fact that I can see through just any propaganda immediately and immediately start reverse engineering it, on top of the fact that I possess truly high morals and will never allow my rage and true hate for the modern world to effect my judgment of decent and good people, no matter who they are. I know who the truly evil people are.

There is a reason why I don’t use racial slurs despite being angrier than just about anyone on here on a day to day basis about race, and it has nothing to do with fear of repercussions or feeling pressured by PC culture to stay away from using them. Most white people who have been pushed to the brink of insanity by the heinous double standards against them would not be able to hold back from spouting one off from time to time just to blow off steam, but I am a true progressive and I understand the extremely fragile and collapsing racial situation we have in this country and refuse to truly add to the problem, I strive to always be part of the solution.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Denial is not an argument. 

You know nothing about anything. You don’t read or inform yourself in any way.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



A is no racist but you are.

*ALL RISE! CLASS IN SESSION!*

*Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination*

A majority of whites say discrimination against them exists in America today, according to a poll released Tuesday from NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health.

Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it.

You really need to quit whining junior.

*More than half of white Americans say they believe discrimination against white people exists in the U.S. today.*





*A smaller percentage of white Americans say that they have been personally discriminated against because they are white when…*





Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination

You don't get to make things up little boy. We're grown.

Maybe you learn to read things other than the daily stormer

Here's exactly what to say to white men who think they're being oppressed or discriminated against


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Pay attention to your own words junior.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You have never argued with a single black person who has done that either so I'll be quiet when you are quiet. If you are not quiet then stay tuned for more of the same from me.

You seem to have a problem with my never confronting whites as you've brought it up a number of times but I've never had a problem with you not confronting blacks. Frankly, I don't give a shit. But it makes me wonder why you have such difficulty with someone doing (or not doing, as the case may be) exactly what you do.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Which means they are, dipshit.

You don’t get to decide what racism is. The white people who have faced racism that is bad enough for even their masochistic liberal tendencies to be overridden have gone through things you couldn’t even imagine. 

The only way white people don’t experience racism is if non-white people are angels who don’t perpetrate it. You alone prove that non-whites are definitely no angels.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I read more in a week than you do in years.

Again, you are an ignorant asshole who is empowered in an upside down, corroded, factless society.

Even if you grew up in today’s world like I did you would have still failed because you don’t want to learn solid concrete facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yeah but if the Moors did borrow from others...those others were Black like they were.

Its freely available on the internet but you can start here.

5 Ancient Black Civilizations That Were Not in Africa

*"It states that the first documented governance in China was headed by the Shang or Chiang dynasty in 1500-1000 B.C. King T’ang or Ta, founder of the Shang dynasty, was of African descent.  The Shang were also called Nakhi, which literally means “Black” (Na) and “Man” (khi). King T’ang and the Shang dynasty were responsible for unifying China to form their first civilization."*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whether the Moors borrowed anything is not the issue. The issue is really how whites here have stated that blacks have done nothing, accomplished nothing, invented nothing and have never added anything positive to the history of mankind. Each time that is proven untrue then we get somebody white here who has to ague whether or not it's true, then they ask to see more evidence  in every case even as they brag about how they are the only ones who has created or invented everything while never showing evidence.


This is precisely why I say whites have a credibility problem. You dig long enough and deep enough you find that Black people are there everywhere on the planet.  You dont hear how Africans were the first civilization to produce carbonized steel yet whites would love you to believe that whites were the first.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> You side with a racist piece of shit like Asclepias and then you claim to be “defending yourself”. That makes you mindless and hateful. Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all. You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.


See this is how clueless you are.  Why would you assume that I was referring *only *or even *to* U.S. Message Board?  You don't find it embarassing to be so completely wrong about others?

I'd be inclined to state that you know nothing about me at all but I'm pretty sure that even if you did know even the tinest little bit about me you would still be talking the same nonsense you are now because you simply wouldn't believe any of it.  That's what I have experienced from whites who are irrational, antagonistic and racist when they are not allowed to say and do anything they please without repercussions when it comes to denigrating me and others.



ptbw forever said:


> To answer your second question though, the best thing about me is the fact that I can see through just any propaganda immediately and immediately start reverse engineering it, on top of the fact that I possess truly high morals and will never allow my rage and true hate for the modern world to effect my judgment of decent and good people, no matter who they are. I know who the
> truly evil people are.
> 
> There is a reason why I don’t use racial slurs despite being angrier than just about anyone on here on a day to day basis about race, and it has nothing to do with fear of repercussions or feeling pressured by PC culture to stay away from using them. Most white people who have been pushed to the brink of insanity by the heinous double standards against them would not be able to hold back from spouting one off from time to time just to blow off steam, but I am a true progressive and I understand the extremely fragile and collapsing racial situation we have in this country and refuse to truly add to the problem, I strive to always be part of the solution.


So that's a nice textbook answer, but it doesn't really answer my question as to why you believe you are so special.  The most important thing I got from your response is that you remind me a little bit of Dylann Roof.  I honestly have no idea what could be going on that causes you the type of anger you're describing.  Certainly not just communicating with individuals on U.S. Message Board that you don't agree with or whom don't agree with you.  And why do you think refraining from using racial slurs makes you a good person?  There was a time in our country when people in "mixed company" would never even dream of using certain types of language that could be offensive to anyone present or within hearing distance.

One thing I did do is review your posting history and found that you have "Funnied" over 53,000 people in just a little over 3 years time.  I haven't taken the time to read much of your postings mainly because I have a lot of other things on my plate but I am interested in how your anger can be defused because I would honestly hate to have to hear about you in the news.  And give me an example of an instance in which you "reversed engineered" some propaganda exposed our government trying to dupe us.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You're a sorry-ass black racist using racism as a cop-out to try to get you a check. The End.

You sorry motherfucker. Work and save some money, this is America. According to how old you say you are, you grew up when it was much better than when I did. I'm still making on 1 week's pay covers the housing, barely.

We need to get back to something better for everybody.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 4, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You side with a racist piece of shit like Asclepias and then you claim to be “defending yourself”. That makes you mindless and hateful. Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all. You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.
> ...


Unless you are going to Stormfront or something this is basically the only serious political forum that doesn’t censor the kind of comments that would upset you(or even me) concerning black people. Unless Democrat forums are now allowing that kind of thing, wherever you are talking about doesn’t allow anti-black comments any more than they do here and doesn’t attract any different kinds of people. Anti-black “hate speech” will get you thrown in jail in some European countries, but anti-white language and the extreme tolerance for it is entrenched in the system now.

Now you are comparing me to Dylann Roof and you have the nerve tell me I don’t know anything about you? Asclepias and especially Paul Essien(someone who is literally ok with murdering white women and children)are far more like Dylann Roof than I am and YOU side with them. I just want white people and our cultures to be respected and for non-white people to realize that they are in the wrong when they say things like they can’t be racist to white people, or that we have no culture, or that we are somehow “privileged” because we are struggling to maintain OUR nations that our ancestors built from nothing. I don’t expect any African nations to submit totally to globalism and ethnic cleansing in the name of “diversity”, so it absolutely boggles my mind how non-white people could have nerve to expect Europeans to just go quietly. 

What you see as “Nazism” or “white supremacy” is the status quo for most of the world concerning race relations. In East Asia I will be ignored, ostracized, rejected and possibly even verbally attacked because I am white and the government could give less of a shit because they are openly racist. In Africa there are some nations where white people can’t even live in without turning up dead the next month, and most African nations overall are quite dangerous with no sign of improving even with the China investment bubble artificially propping them up. In South America I will have to pretend to be a Hispanic to receive anything even approaching acceptable treatment unless I live in a gated community. So if the demographics in Europe and North America are also changing against white people against our wishes when all of the other continents in the world are uninhabitable for white people in the long term, what the hell do you experience that even remotely compares to what I said? Black Lives Matter literally had to make up a lie to justify its existence because black people are literally privileged all across the board. I am more likely to be killed by a cop while being unarmed than you are if you carry, that is according Eric Holder’s FBI.

Yes, not using racial slurs makes me a great person. I have every reason to be angry enough to say something truly offensive to normal thinking people, but yet I don’t when the majority of black people use racial slurs and derogatory racial terms against white people pretty regularly when they feel the least bit angry at us or something else, and now most white people are finally being pushed to point that the sweetest and most charitable among us are not holding back nearly as much as they usually do. I absolutely have far greater morals than you and most people do. The days of niceties are over, you all helped kill them when you voted for Democrats and normalized the Jerry Springer culture.

Less than 53 “funnies” a day is nothing considering all the ridiculous double standards employed by Democrats here, and it is especially nothing when you consider I have made thousands of posts, and I have given far more favorable ratings than “funnies”. Every other post Democrats on here make is attacking white people while calling the comparatively passive Republicans “racists” in the same one-liner. Such demons must be taken down a peg. See, you are lucky, you only have to deal with the occasional racial slur in this forum, while white people deal with racism in every facet of society because anti-white politics has been injected into even things like drinking milk.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



As I said, I'll be quiet when you start calling blacks on their bullshit.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 4, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unless you are going to Stormfront or something this is basically the only serious political forum that doesn’t censor the kind of comments that would upset you(or even me) concerning black people. Unless Democrat forums are now allowing that kind of thing, wherever you are talking about doesn’t allow anti-black comments any more than they do here and doesn’t attract any different kinds of people. Anti-black “hate speech” will get you thrown in jail in some European countries, but anti-white language and the extreme tolerance for it is entrenched in the system now.
> 
> Now you are comparing me to Dylann Roof and you have the nerve tell me I don’t know anything about you? Asclepias and especially Paul Essien(someone who is literally ok with murdering white women and children)are far more like Dylann Roof than I am and YOU side with them. I just want white people and our cultures to be respected and for non-white people to realize that they are in the wrong when they say things like they can’t be racist to white people, or that we have no culture, or that we are somehow “privileged” because we are struggling to maintain OUR nations that our ancestors built from nothing. I don’t expect any African nations to submit totally to globalism and ethnic cleansing in the name of “diversity”, so it absolutely boggles my mind how non-white people could have nerve to expect Europeans to just go quietly.
> 
> ...



Well I consider it a good thing when a website doesn't allow it's members to verbally abuse, harass and/or threaten each other.  Far too many people have no control over their emotions and respond in inappropriate ways even when there is no direct attack on them.  A slight tangent, but It's still bothering me when our local news station airs information on the guy who stabbed to death the mother of his child here in Seattle Friday night.  She had a protection order out against him that wasn't even 30 days old yet but apparently his original plan was to murder her back in April.  Then there's the shooter at the yoga studio on Friday night who had a lot of racists and msogynistic comments in his social media postings.   These are not reasonable or rational responses to the situations these males found themselves in, but they are so very common.  So when you start talking about white people being pushed to the brink by things they are allegedly experiencing caused by black or other people denigrating them or acting out against whites, but these are things that none of us can see or are aware of, that's cause for concern.  Do you have examples of specific acts committed against you or the people you're speaking of that caused harm?

I would hope that you know that people often say things just to be assholes, to hurt you, to diminish your accomplishments, happiness, contentment etc.  That doesn't mean that the things they say are true or have any validity, you always have to consider the source.  Unless I'm reading you incorrectly it sounds to me like what you're experiencing is what many black people have experienced in certain situations, myself included but you can't let other people control your emotions that way.  While we can't control their behaviors, we can control our responses to them and if they get too stupid, ensure that there are consequences for the bad behavior that they insist on continuing to engage in against us.  That's what I meant by "defend myself".


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have nothing to do with you being Black, zero! Furthermore I could careless if you're Black, life is tough, get use to it! If you really want to believe your life is so disadvantaged because you're Black, take it up with God! My suggestion is you get your head out of your ass and work hard, maybe then you'll understand why I don't really care what the color of your skin is!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


I didnt ask you if you cared or had anything to do with me being Black. Come to think of it I could give a shit how you feel about me being Black. I love being Black. I said Blacks cant practice racism because they dont own the resources and opportunities. Are you retarded or is it that you are having a difficult time reading?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I have confronted blacks. Avery Jahrman is black.  You see GR we aren't doing the same things you whites here do. That's the problem. You are confused. You seem to think an angry or sarcastic response or reactions to the white racism here is racism. Just like you guys think that if we say something critical of whites we are race baiting but the racist comments made by whites here never are. Even as you make claims about things A has said, the fact is there is evidence existing that shows his comments be correct. There is none showing that blacks were backwards and stupid all living in mud huts until the white man came and saved us by making us slaves. 

You whites by all standards have more of everything than everybdy else and yet you are crying because that you are being discriminated against or face racism because you don't get 100 percent of the opportunity. 90 percent is just not enough. You whined about a personal claim of racism you faced whereby the person who performed the act you claimed was racist got fired. Well I have faced white racism and watched as the perpetrator got promoted or kept their jobs on numerous occasions, but your claim of racism is supposed to be considered real while I am incorrect even as blacks have endured that kind of humiliation consistently.

So as we blacks look at a bunch of whites here whining about things that are not happening to them because they aren't getting everything they want, it is no wonder A says that whites are weak. Because we have had to make something from nothing. We have had to literally fight and die to get things your asses were born with. And we aren't crying. We are fighting and it is going to go the distance because we won't stop until whites do what is right or the lord returns. You see, whites here have got the term victim all wrong. But what's new about that?

The victim is the type who believes that somehow a groups fight for equality means their group loses rights. That you are being discriminated against because the university is 70 percent white instead of 75 percent because it accepted people of color. The victim is the one who ignores that a college considers SAT scores one of many factors considered for admission. The victim is the person who cries because they wonder why whites, who are 77 percent of the population end up with the applicants with most of the high scores, not because they are inherently smarter but because there are more of them, then whines about how whites are getting passed over based only on those test scores and not considering everything a university takes into consideration. The victim is the white employee complaining he or she has gotten passed over for a quota that does not exist unless the company has been found to be in violation of federal law and still practices racial discrimination. This is what playing the victim is and white conservatives have done this since the civil rights act was passed. How many years has Limbaugh and his ilk whined and cried every day about how terrible things are for whites and how everyone is against whites and how the world hates whitey? That’s whining. That’s playing the victim.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



As I said, I'll call blacks on bullshit when I see it. That's why I confronted Jarhman. Now you do that to whites.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



This young man is crazy. And I mean he is a mental case.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Post a racist quote I have said. And stop repeating dumb white racist memes. I worked for 43 years, saved, then retired. Now I can work on doing what I want. So I am going to make an example out of people like you.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You’re so misunderstood claims the Racist... 

What’s your new excuse going to be ?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Post a racist qoute from me.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

“*Racist, bigoted, misogynistic and hateful content”*

USMessageBoard Reviews - 1.9 Stars


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes but, the claim is that _Europeans_ got their ideas from the _Moors_, not black Chinese. This means that the ideas borrowed from the Moors by the Europeans was in turn borrowed by the Moors from the Chinese. So this begs the question: Would the Moors have had some of these ideas to pass on to the Europeans if they had not themselves borrowed or stolen them from the Chinese or Indians?  



> Its freely available on the internet but you can start here.
> 
> 5 Ancient Black Civilizations That Were Not in Africa
> 
> *"It states that the first documented governance in China was headed by the Shang or Chiang dynasty in 1500-1000 B.C. King T’ang or Ta, founder of the Shang dynasty, was of African descent.  The Shang were also called Nakhi, which literally means “Black” (Na) and “Man” (khi). King T’ang and the Shang dynasty were responsible for unifying China to form their first civilization."*



Okay, so I checked out this article and checked their sources and did a little bit of research beyond that and found a few wrinkles:

1.) The findings cited by Chinese geneticist Jin Li in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Science Genetic article have been disputed by other scientists for various reasons. Below are a few things cited in a www.china.org article that bring up factors and questions that are not explained by Li's findings and I included quotes by other scientists from the same article.

"_Professor Jin Li sees the African origin of the Chinese people as a hard fact, but not everyone agrees. Some scientists say it is wrong to rely solely on genetics to establish the origins of modern humans_."

"_...hominid fossils in China share the same facial features: comparatively flat faces, a larger angle between the nose and the forehead, a flat nose bridge, rectangular eye sockets and forward-projecting cheekbones. All these features are absent in Africans_."

"_So while the genetic evidence points strongly to the African origin of all modern humans, including the Chinese, dissenting archeologists maintain the fossil record supports some version of the multi-regional hypothesis and suggest DNA evidence alone is inconclusive. Obviously, this complex debate is set to continue."_

So as of yet, there is no consensus in the scientific community that Li's findings are conclusive.

 2.) The other source cited in the article titled _Light Words from the Dark Continent; A Collection of Essays _was written by a Namu Amun and a Nibs Ra, two men who are not scientists in any way, shape or form. 
I can't find anything on Nibs Ra but Manu Amun is apparently an author of fantasy/science fiction novels. I found at least one novel by him titled Circle S7ven, a fictional tale about a spiritual stirring happening around the world and how the powers that be are trying to quash it. A person named Zohar and his brother and sisters are destined to be the next spiritual leaders and usher the world into this new age of spiritual awakening.

I actually found this work by Ra and Amun and downloaded it and began reading. I hadn't gone very far when I realized it was just a bunch of spiritual hokum. Below is just one quote from the essay that pretty much explains the tone of the entire thing:

"_Thoughts, feelings and emotions are all emitted as forms of energy that are receivable and processable by melanin. Ancient Afrikans would hold conversations, send images and communicate via the drum from distances of 100’s of miles away! They utilized their melanin’s ability to accept and process information in the form of energy waves_."

"Energy waves"? This is hardly a scientific publication. This work is more along the lines of _The Celestine Prophecy_ except they're claiming it to be true.

What's more, the claim in the article that the first emperor, King T'ang, was of African descent is not cited or supported in any external scientific source.

Final conclusion: We don't know that ancient Chinese were black and there is no corroborating evidence that T'ang was black.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

What we do know is Africa is home to some the worlds oldest civilizations, so it's very possible Chinese learned from Africans.

Kemetic Children of the Sun: Afrikan King T'ang of China

Kemetic Sankofa writes...…

*King T'ang is the oldest documented ruler of China. African descent.*

-"Kemetic Chilren Of The Sun"-
It appears that the entire continent of Asia was originally the home of many black races. They were the pioneers of in establishing, the civilization that has flourished through-out this vast region. 
Reports of major kingdoms ruled by blacks are frequent in chinese documents. 
The Anu are the same people who occupied Egypt thousands of years. It is recorded to have large migrations to the Asian continent. Taking thousands of years of Afro-Egyptian knowledge and influence.

The first dynasty founded by King Tang or Ta, the earliest documented rulers of China was the Shang (or Chiang) Dynasty. (1500 - 1000 BCE) This dynasty was credited with bringing together the elements of China's earliest civilisation. Shang was given the name Nakhi (Na- black, Khi- man).

Under this black dynasty, the black Chinese established the basic forms of graceful calligraphy that has lasted to the present day. The first Chinese Emperor, the legendary Fu-Hsi (2953 - 2838 BC) was a woolly haired black man. He and his African brothers and sisters are credited with establishing a government originating from, social, cultural, institutions and scientific technological inventions. 2300 BCE, An African King rules Mesopotamia, King Patesi of Lagash, more generally known as Gudea.

There is strong evidence to suggest that there is an African element in the Japanese population, particularly the population of south Japan. The African element in Japan is clearly recognisable by certain inhabitants with dark and often blackish skin, wide flat nose and frizzy to curly hair. African racial type skulls have been found in the island of Formosa and traces of this African element in the island of Liu-Kiu to the south of Japan, Les-Negritos Dela Chine. Batchelor points out, in his book Ainu Lite and Core, that 'the oldest known inhabitants of Japan are the 'Ainus'.

Significant too, is the fact that Ainu traditions tell of a race of dwarfs or Koropokquiri, inhabited Japan before the coming of the Ainu. The original Ainu are black people, and their beliefs and rituals correspond to those of ancient Egypt (Book sign and symbols or primordial man). There is mention of black military commander Sakanouya Tamuramaro, in the very early stages of Japanese history. (Runoko Rashidi, 'Presence in Asian Antiquity, Nile Valley Civilisation. According to a Japanese proverb: 'For a Samurai to be brave, he must have a bit of black blood: Cheikh Anti Diop 'Origin of Civilisation' (Myth of Reality).

In year 2004 AD, scientists have found skeletons of a hobbit-like species of human that grew no larger than a three-year-old modern child. The tiny humans, who had skulls about the size of grapefruits, lived with pygmy elephants and Komodo dragons on a remote island in Indonesia 18,000 years ago.

Australian and Indonesian researchers discovered bones of the miniature humans in a cave on Flores, an island east of Bali and midway between Asia and Australia.Scientists have determined that the first skeleton they found belongs to a species of human completely new to science. Named Homo floresiensis, after the island on which it was found. Are the Koropokquiri The Hobbit Homo Floresiesis?

Kemetic History of Afrika * Blue Lotus*: Kemetic Children of the Sun: Afrikan King T'ang of China

Of curse this will be dismissed here because it's not from a white source.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Not interested in your conclusions. Youre white.  You asked for a source and I gave you a start. Its not up to me to convince you. Its up to you to convince me that it isnt true. So far you have struck out.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> What we do know is Africa is home to some the worlds oldest civilizations, so it's very possible Chinese learned from Africans.
> 
> Kemetic Children of the Sun: Afrikan King T'ang of China
> 
> ...



No matter what you show white people they will claim its not true unless its from a white source they agree with. Its not good enough that the indigenous populations of Asia still exist in some pockets and are undeniably Black people.  Whites are instinctively triggered for denial of the truth. I learned this long ago.



Batek people of Malaysia.








Aja people of the Philippines.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You confront Avery Jahrman because he disagrees with you, not necessarily because he's wrong.  



> You see GR we aren't doing the same things you whites here do. That's the problem. You are confused. You seem to think an angry or sarcastic response or reactions to the white racism here is racism. Just like you guys think that if we say something critical of whites we are race baiting but the racist comments made by whites here never are. Even as you make claims about things A has said, the fact is there is evidence existing that shows his comments be correct. There is none showing that blacks were backwards and stupid all living in mud huts until the white man came and saved us by making us slaves.



I don't know why you find this so hard to believe when you know there are still Africans living in huts today.

A fact that is often brought up by some whites but is seemingly ignored or overlooked by a lot of blacks like yourself is that Africans sold their own people into slavery. In fact, in 1999, Matthieu Kerekou, then president of the African nation of Benin, apologized to a group of African American clergymen at a National Prayer Breakfast in D.C. for his country's role in the African slave trade.



> You whites by all standards have more of everything than everybdy else and yet you are crying because that you are being discriminated against or face racism because you don't get 100 percent of the opportunity. 90 percent is just not enough.



You're absolutely right; 90% of opportunity is not enough, _for anybody, _blacks or whites.



> You whined about a personal claim of racism you faced whereby the person who performed the act you claimed was racist got fired. Well I have faced white racism and watched as the perpetrator got promoted or kept their jobs on numerous occasions, but your claim of racism is supposed to be considered real while I am incorrect even as blacks have endured that kind of humiliation consistently.



It's considered real because it actually happened. Are you backtracking now to your initial position and claiming it didn't happen even though you have pretty much acknowledged that it did happen since then? When are you going to make up your mind?

And who said you were incorrect? Also, unless you're saying that his falsely thinking my motive was racism and that his spitting on me was justified because of what happened to you, what does any of that have to do with my case? 



> So as we blacks look at a bunch of whites here whining about things that are not happening to them because they aren't getting everything they want, it is no wonder A says that whites are weak. Because we have had to make something from nothing. We have had to literally fight and die to get things your asses were born with. And we aren't crying. We are fighting and it is going to go the distance because we won't stop until whites do what is right or the lord returns. You see, whites here have got the term victim all wrong. But what's new about that?



You're not crying? Then what are you doing here?



> The victim is the type who believes that somehow a groups fight for equality means their group loses rights. That you are being discriminated against because the university is 70 percent white instead of 75 percent because it accepted people of color. The victim is the one who ignores that a college considers SAT scores one of many factors considered for admission. The victim is the person who cries because they wonder why whites, who are 77 percent of the population end up with the applicants with most of the high scores, not because they are inherently smarter but because there are more of them, then whines about how whites are getting passed over based only on those test scores and not considering everything a university takes into consideration. The victim is the white employee complaining he or she has gotten passed over for a quota that does not exist unless the company has been found to be in violation of federal law and still practices racial discrimination. This is what playing the victim is and white conservatives have done this since the civil rights act was passed. How many years has Limbaugh and his ilk whined and cried every day about how terrible things are for whites and how everyone is against whites and how the world hates whitey? That’s whining. That’s playing the victim.



This entire paragraph is playing victim.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What does my being white have to do with it? Secondly, it is not MY conclusion, it is the conclusion of the scientific community.



> You asked for a source and I gave you a start. Its not up to me to convince you. Its up to you to convince me that it isnt true. So far you have struck out.



Wrong. The burden of proof is on the one making the claim. You're claiming that the first Chinese emperor was black. It's up to you to prove it or provide evidence. 

The scientific process doesn't work in such a way that a scientist makes a claim and all the scientists just buy it. There has to be independent studies and research by other scientists to determine the veracity of it. The simple fact is, the scientific community does not yet fully embrace Li's conclusions. Some scientists say his findings have merit but there's the problem of his theories failing to answer a lot of current questions and raising all new ones.   

I'll just bet you never bothered to "go further" and look into the matter beyond this one article. If you had you would have seen that the guys claiming the emperor was black were also saying things like conversations passed between people via energy waves transmitted through the _melanin in their skin._ I mean, holy shit, how can you possibly take anything these idiots say seriously after that?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You being white has a lot to do with it.

I wasnt trying to prove anything to you. You asked for a source and I gave you one knowing full well you would back pedal into white denial.

Yeah I know how it works. My daughter is a scientist. However, white scientists have been caught lying over racial issues before and pretty sure it will happen yet again.

I always research my claims to make sure they are valid so you would lose that bet.  Since melanin is known as a bio conductor why wouldnt I take them seriously?  There is a reason melanin is worth more than gold.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


White scientist lie!  Black Scientist are honest.
White scientist steal from black scientist.
Everything that has and ever will be discovered should be credited to the black race.  Other races simply steal from the accomplishments of blacks.  Do I have this right?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Only the white race steals credit. People of other races give credit where credit is due.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Okay, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I just did, you're in denial, you live in denial... 

I would venture to say 98% of what you post is racist rhetoric, you're the one on here whining about what Whitey has denied you, stolen from you, etc...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How? If my being white has something to do with it, does your being black have something to do with your views on it?



> I wasnt trying to prove anything to you. You asked for a source and I gave you one knowing full well you would back pedal into white denial.



Denial of what, ESP through skin pigmentation? 



> Yeah I know how it works. My daughter is a scientist. However, white scientists have been caught lying over racial issues before and pretty sure it will happen yet again.



That doesn't prove they are in this case. Besides, how do you know they're all white?



> I always research my claims to make sure they are valid so you would lose that bet.  Since melanin is known as a bio conductor why wouldnt I take them seriously?  There is a reason melanin is worth more than gold.



There's a huge difference between conducting energy and transmitting it. The bioelectricity that occurs in our bodies occurs between cells via tactile contact like wires. Our bodies do not transmit energy and they most certainly do not transmit radio waves so that we can converse non-verbally.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Being white you are brainwashed by white lies. Me being Black I have discarded white lies long ago.

Dont deflect. You know what you asked me for. 

Actually it does prove it. They are working off white taught lies.

You sound like an idiot. Our bodies do transmit energy outside the body in various ways. Who told you that messages had to be transmitted via radio waves?  Just because you white people lack the intelligence to understand that doesnt mean it doesnt happen.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




Gotta say, just because black people still live in mud huts doesnt mean that they are not educated or couldnt be, by virtue of the fact they are living in a mud hut.  I've been inside many of those in Africa and believe it or not, in most cases it still makes good sense. They can be built very cheaply and are effective for keeping out the heat. They would be miserable in a western style house in a lot of these places. many of the 'mud huts' Ive seen also can be plastered over, have wood floors, plastered and painted in the interior as well.  It's just a more economically feasible way for a lot of people to live while they send their kids off to school somewhere.  Tell you the truth, those buildings are very comfortable.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I agree, our bodies have auras... we do transmit energy and probably in ways we do not always realize as the human brain is a powerful thing that we are still trying to understand completely. There are healing tecniques such as reiki massage, acupuncture and even concepts like Chi in martial arts that back all of this up, 

DO I agree with your White vs Black thing?  again and always ... fuck no.   There are white people who seek to understand things and, there are white people who do not... same can be said for Black people.   You choose to pick examples that suit you just like some white people will choose to find examples of black people they consider
stupid... I'm sure i could find videos off Walmart shoppers of both races who fit the stereotypes, but why waste the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Good to see some white people have some sense. Congrats.
Role of semiconductivity and ion transport in the electrical conduction of melanin

I know its hard to agree but eventually the lies you have been taught will be revealed. Have patience.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This is an example of white lies. Contrary to being backwards the use of mud huts shows extreme intelligence.Mud keeps you cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Whites however lived in caves and were not privy to that knowledge so they never developed the technology.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But not all Africans live in mud huts. It has never been that way. There are cities there as you well know since you say you've been there, with houses that look exactly like a so called western styled house. At he same time whites have refused to recognize how they lived in sod houses right here in America. These are the things I am talking about.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





*Melanin is responsible for the existence of civilization, philosophy, religion, truth, justice, and righteousness. Individuals (whites) containing low levels of Melanin will behave in a barbaric manner. Melanin gives humans the ability to FEEL because it is the absorber of all frequencies of energy. Since whites have the least amount of Melanin, this is why they are perceived by People of Color as generally being rigid, unfeeling (heartless), cold, calculating, mental, and "unspiritual."
*
from your link,  ^^^    While I find the info very interesting,  and I have seen this before. I have to say, you might believe all that, but it's only because your not white.  I can say from personal experience white people have feelings.

A lot of that is scientific, but a lot of that info is also conjecture as well. As where for example the theory is, if you are not black you are not Human but something else.... ok well I say its conjecture because it is well known that often the human body when having a deficiency in one area will also compensate in other ways.

If Melanin makes black people all so harmonius,  then please explain how black people F over other black people so often.. yes and by lying and conniving as well.  I have seen RL examples of this more than once. I dont see how melanin became any sort of deterrent and actually you could say culture has a more profound effect on behaviour than Melanin.  Whites may in many cases be culturally screwed up but there are reasons other than skin color for that going back generations.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




Yes, I'm very well aware not all Africans live in Mud huts. I've been to Nairobi and Mombassa and others, i was simply responding to the fact ....that I often see people bring up Africans living in Mud huts as a reason to put them down. And for that I have to disagree... a lot of people there obviously live in the countryside and the kind of soil to make bricks out of clay is plentiful so what sense would it make for poor people to import materials to build a wooden house when they are likely to end up with mold problems to to the humidity? A lot of the other structures there Ive seen in the cities are stone and quarried coral... not wood so much but yeah i saw those too. Mud brick houses make perfect sense because in the country side, they just don't have electricity everywhere to run AC ... let alone lights so they have to use clay or they would die from the heat.

The few whites you converse with here on USMB by the way hardly represent every one in the US... most people who are going to log in here *usually* have political motivations to begin with one way or the other which is going to give a skewed conversation so there are some things you have to figure people are just trying to pull your chain on as well


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You confront Avery Jahrman because he disagrees with you, not necessarily because he's wrong.



I confront Jahrman because us wring and validating a white racist stereotype of us that is not based on fact.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don't know why you find this so hard to believe when you know there are still Africans living in huts today.
> 
> A fact that is often brought up by some whites but is seemingly ignored or overlooked by a lot of blacks like yourself is that Africans sold their own people into slavery. In fact, in 1999, Matthieu Kerekou, then president of the African nation of Benin, apologized to a group of African American clergymen at a National Prayer Breakfast in D.C. for his country's role in the African slave trade.



Lags Nigeria is a city hat has a populating of 21 million people. The population of Texas is 21 million. There are no mud huts there. All of Africa is not rural and whites are living here in tents. Now as for slavery:

*Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade*

In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.

More.

*Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade.* This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.

Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost

Unlike you, I have studied the slave trade and when you see beyond white supremacist lies, the opinion that Africans sold each other into slavery should be ignored because that isn't exactly the facts of the case.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're absolutely right; 90% of opportunity is not enough, _for anybody, _blacks or whites.



That's a stupid comment. No one is 100 percent of the population so no one deserves 100 percent of the opportunities.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's considered real because it actually happened. Are you backtracking now to your initial position and claiming it didn't happen even though you have pretty much acknowledged that it did happen since then? When are you going to make up your mind?
> 
> And who said you were incorrect? Also, unless you're saying that his falsely thinking my motive was racism and that his spitting on me was justified because of what happened to you, what does any of that have to do with my case?



Nope. The fact is you have yet to show proof that race had anything to do with this, especially given the circumstance YOU described that happened on the job. Furthermore given what you show  here I wonder how this black man was really treated on this job. You have said I am incorrect about racism. Finally, I am saying that you are here whining about one instance of claimed racsim that got resolved  but I have experienced 15-20,000 unresolved.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not crying? Then what are you doing here?



I have what is called a legitimate grievance. You don't.

*More than half of white Americans say they believe discrimination against white people exists in the U.S. today.*






*A smaller percentage of white Americans say that they have been personally discriminated against because they are white when…*







_"Anti-White Racism is just a talking point the far right has raised to the level of a belief"._

*Anonymous white internet forum user*



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This entire paragraph is playing victim.



Yep and the entire paragraph is what whites have been doing for years.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I understood what you were saying. And  I realize these guys don't represent all whites. But this is ridiculous that you see this kind of racism in almost every section here. Even most of the moderators participate in the racism. I stopped going to the sports section because some asshole was complaining about how they needed more white basketball players in the NBA. I don't play with racists nor do I tolerate them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Have you discarded black lies? 

If you are acquainted with the scientific process and research your claims as you say then you would have found just as I did that Li's claims have not been verified by the scientific community. So either you did not do your research in this case or you chose to ignore it. It also means that the author of the Atlanta Black Star article is guilty of not doing proper research and source verification. 

You know what's funny about all this? I didn't even say Li's findings are not true or even that they lack merit. They may very well be true but we won't know for sure one way or the other until they conduct further studies. But just saying that they have not been widely accepted in the scientific community was enough to send you off into paroxysms of whitey-hating rage.   



> Dont deflect.



Don't deflect from what? 



> You know what you asked me for.



Yes, I asked for your source. What's your point?



> Actually it does prove it. They are working off white taught lies.



Which white lies, exactly? Do you even know which white lies apply in this case? Do you know enough about genetics to say the other scientists are wrong or that they're lying? Or is this just based on some vague notion that whites can't be trusted?



> You sound like an idiot. Our bodies do transmit energy outside the body in various ways. Who told you that messages had to be transmitted via radio waves?  Just because you white people lack the intelligence to understand that doesnt mean it doesnt happen.



Um, no. I can believe that the human body emits a mild electric field but I'm sorry, that's not the same as transmitting information.

Your bioconductors send messages to _your_ brain for the purpose of running your body. If other people started receiving messages from _your_ melanin, they would end up with scrambled brains. This information would be useless to anyone else anyway.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about their education level or their intelligence. I was just pointing out that IM2 seemed to have a problem with my saying they were living in huts back then when we all know some still do.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You confront Avery Jahrman because he disagrees with you, not necessarily because he's wrong.
> ...



No shit. I didn't say or imply that Africa is one giant mud hut camp. I just said there are still some living in huts today. Which happens to be true. It doesn't mean anything to me one way or the other. It is what it is.



> Now as for slavery:
> 
> *Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade*
> 
> In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.



First of all, African tribes had slaves before whites even showed up. Secondly, the first African slaves obtained by Europeans were bought from African tribal chiefs. They were usually war captives from other tribes that they were using as slaves themselves. The slave raids came later.



> More.
> 
> *Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade.* This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.
> 
> ...



From the article:

"_To speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event._"

This is true. But what he doesn't say that is just as true is that to speak of the slave trade solely as whites raiding and taking innocent Africans and selling them into slavery is also a gross oversimplification.

From Brittannica:

"During the early years of the transatlantic slave trade, the Portuguese generally purchased *Africans who had been taken as slaves during tribal wars."
*
From the website SAHO (South African History):

"_The first shipment of slaves from West Africa to the Americas, across the Atlantic Ocean, was in the early 1500s. European, Arab and *African merchants were now selling humans as well as gold, ivory and spices."
*_
and

*"*_Africans bear some responsibility themselves: some *African societies had long had their own slaves*, and they cooperated with the Europeans to sell other Africans into slavery."_

"_*Africans were not strangers to the slave trade*, or to the keeping of slaves. There had been considerable trading of Africans as slaves by Islamic Arab merchants in North Africa since the year 900. When Leo Africanus travelled to West Africa in the 1500s, he recorded in his The Description of Africa and of the Notable Things Therein Contained that, "slaves are the next highest commodity in the marketplace. There is a place where they sell countless slaves on market days." Criminals and prisoners of war, as well as political prisoners were often sold in the marketplaces in Gao, Jenne and Timbuktu."
_
You get the idea.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're absolutely right; 90% of opportunity is not enough, _for anybody, _blacks or whites.





> That's a stupid comment. No one is 100 percent of the population so no one deserves 100 percent of the opportunities.



What? That's a stupid comment. If I'm 1/340,000,000 of the population, does that mean I only have 1/340,000,000 of the opportunities available to me? If you're not 100% of the population, what percentage of the opportunities do you not deserve?

I can't believe I'm having to explain this to you but here goes: Everyone, black and white, should have 100% of existing opportunities _available to them_. In other words, every citizen should have the same right to try for that job, buy that house, get that loan, etc.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's considered real because it actually happened. Are you backtracking now to your initial position and claiming it didn't happen even though you have pretty much acknowledged that it did happen since then? When are you going to make up your mind?
> 
> And who said you were incorrect? Also, unless you're saying that his falsely thinking my motive was racism and that his spitting on me was justified because of what happened to you, what does any of that have to do with my case?





> Nope. The fact is you have yet to show proof that race had anything to do with this, especially given the circumstance YOU described that happened on the job.



You have yet to show proof that I am racist. And what, pray tell, were the circumstances I described? Do you even remember?



> Furthermore given what you show  here I wonder how this black man was really treated on this job.



Given what I "show here"? You called me a liar right out of the starting gate. I had only been here a month or so before I told this story and it was only the second or third time you and I had even interacted here. I never had the opportunity to "show" you anything. Who the fuck are you kidding?



> You have said I am incorrect about racism. Finally, I am saying that you are here whining about one instance of claimed racsim that got resolved  but I have experienced 15-20,000 unresolved.



What does one have to do with the other if both are wrong?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not crying? Then what are you doing here?





> I have what is called a legitimate grievance. You don't.



We _both_ have legitimate grievances, you just have more of them. If I was robbed of $100 and you were robbed of $1000, it doesn't mean my robbery was any less of a crime.

*



			More than half of white Americans say they believe discrimination against white people exists in the U.S. today.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *A smaller percentage of white Americans say that they have been personally discriminated against because they are white when…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see your point.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Its amusing to me that you got that whites dont feel or are not human from that when it clearly say "*this is why they are* *perceived by People of Color as generally being rigid, unfeeling (heartless), cold, calculating, mental, and "unspiritual."  *Being perceived a certain way doesnt make the claim you are in fact non human or dont feel. Its evident from your behavior whites feel. Whites suffer from a serious insecurity complex. They are full of feelings for themselves.  Blacks are not as harmonious as they were before being poisoned by white philosophy.  Black people sense something is wrong but centuries of brainwashing by whites has caused a disconnect with their true nature .Once they understand the affects and truly poisonous nature of white philosophies and know true Black history the tend to immediately become peaceful and seekers of truth.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I've never experienced any Black lies regarding history. Only white liars.

I dont care what white people have verified. I dont give them any credibility to call themselves the deciders of what is truth or not because its proven they lie and omit information already.

You have vivid imagination. The only thing I am having is paroxysms of laughing fits at your posts. 

Dont deflect from what I said because you cant deal with discussing the point.

My point is dont play stupid because I pointed out you are the one that asked me for a source. I gave you a source. Its entirely your duty to convince or not convince yourself. I dont owe anything else or intend to do anything else since your belief is of no interest to me.

Like I said you sound like an idiot. I'm not talking about the messages our synapses send. I am talking about being able to communicate on a level you whites simply cant due to your lack of melanin. You can transfer a message with a look or body language let alone by other methods unknown to most whites..


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


The thing that fascinates me is the idea...the belief that whites have that they alone control what Africans should believe is the measuring stick for being advanced. Listening to whites will cause the natural world to be destroyed. Whites tend to fuck up every single environment they inhabit. There is no way I am going to look to them as a measuring stick to figure out what is advanced and what is not.  Lets be realistic. Black people taught them civilization not the other way around.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No shit. I didn't say or imply that Africa is one giant mud hut camp. I just said there are still some living in huts today. Which happens to be true. It doesn't mean anything to me one way or the other. It is what it is.


Why would you say it if you didn't mean it as a denigration?  That's certainly what the other racists do.

I attended college in Florida, the university I graduated from is the number one aeronautical university in the world and most of the students there while I was enrolled were white males, the majority of which were pursuing a curriculum that combined class room studies, ground school courses and flight time in training aircraft.  A couple of my good friends and classmates were from Lagos Nigeria and they were roommates.  Some of the guys in class with them (white guys) would make the most stupid and rude comments about them which essentially are on par with stating "Africans live in mud huts".  My friends were upper middle class, their parents were affluent and one of them was the product of a mixed race marriage (English & Nigerian).  More importantly, he was an A student on the Dean's list, captain of the university's flight team, played sports and they were all just really nice and sweet guys.

So when I hear white guys talking shit about black people based on *ABOLUTLEY NOTHING *yet they are so ignorant that they don't even realize that they're denigrating people who on just about every measureable quality exceed them I'm rendered dumbfounded.  I'm not going to say that these are the qualities makes them a better person than the idiots talking shit to them in class, but I will say that they were certainly too well mannered to say any unkind thing to them in retribution, because they were raised better than that.

And that's the same way I see most of the white racist here on U.S. Message Board and everywhere else on the internet.  Some of you may be better educated, make more money, have more power/influence in society, etc. but some are so nasty, classless, ill-mannered and just assholely that it kind of cancels out your plusses.  I realize that my thoughts on this matter don't matter to most if not all of you, but I'm not the only person who can see this, not by a long shot.

So if you didn't bring up the mud huts to be snarky, what was your point?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't care what whites have verified? Even if, in fact, it _is_ verified? 
Are you saying that every white scientist lied? Are you saying that the discovery and verification of the DNA double helix has not been verified? 
Are you saying the discovery and verification of penicillin as an antibiotic has not been verified? 
Are you saying the discovery and verification of continental drift has not been verified? 
Are you saying the discovery and verification that went into the development of the personal computer that you're using right now to tell me white scientists lie, is itself, a white lie?
For that matter, are you saying that the operating system on that same computer that you're using right now is a white lie?

You do realize that most of the medical and technological inventions, discoveries and innovations available to you right now were verified by white scientists, right?

Also, you didn't answer my questions. Which white lies exactly are you talking about? Can you cite even one?



> You have vivid imagination. The only thing I am having is paroxysms of laughing fits at your posts.



Laugh all you want, but the fact remains that you accused me of white denial when I never denied Li's findings other than to say they haven't been proven yet. Face it, you overreacted to my comments because you misconstrued what I said based solely on the fact that I'm white. 



> Dont deflect from what I said because you cant deal with discussing the point.



What did you say that I'm deflecting from?



> My point is dont play stupid because I pointed out you are the one that asked me for a source. I gave you a source. Its entirely your duty to convince or not convince yourself. I dont owe anything else or intend to do anything else since your belief is of no interest to me.



Then why did you even bother telling me about black Chinese or even provide the source if you don't care what I believe? If you're not trying to convince me then who are you trying to convince, yourself? 



> Like I said you sound like an idiot. I'm not talking about the messages our synapses send. I am talking about being able to communicate on a level you whites simply cant due to your lack of melanin. You can transfer a message with a look or body language let alone by other methods unknown to most whites..



First of all, whites don't lack melanin, they just have less. Secondly, looks and body language have nothing to do with melanin. And finally, has any of this been verified by a black scientist?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Correct. Whites dont have the authority to verify anything. They lack the credibility and knowledge.

You mean the operating system that is based on the binary math the Ethiopians and Egyptians first used? You mean the OS that runs on the hardware created by a Black man who owns the vast majority of the patents for the PC?  No those are not white lies but they do illuminate my point that whites cant invent shit without major help from Blacks currently and the foundational knowledge supplied by Black civilizations. 

Off the top of my head Piltdown man. Another white lie by insecure white people.

I told you about it to make sure everyone else knew the first Asian civilizations were Black. Everything I do is educate and inform my people. You are just another tool I use to do this.

Yes dummy. Whites lack melanin. If you dont know what "lack" means you should have looked it up before denying it. I will provide the definition for you.

lack
/lak/
_noun_

1.
the state of being without *or not having enough of something*.
Whites die of skin cancer specifically because they lack melanin.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Whites here always talk about how political correctness is ruining everything. So while it is not politically correct for whites to hear such things, the reality here is that things you have said have been proven by archeologists, scientists and scholars. If Africa is the home of  the worlds oldest civilizations it stands to reason they did the first of a lot of things.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > No shit. I didn't say or imply that Africa is one giant mud hut camp. I just said there are still some living in huts today. Which happens to be true. It doesn't mean anything to me one way or the other. It is what it is.
> ...



I said it in response to IM2's claim that whites enslaved and oppressed blacks because they were threatened by them. My response was said in sarcasm. I understand that not all Africans live or lived in huts but even you have to admit that, compared to the white peoples of that time, Africans, for the most part, lived more primitively. In other words, I doubt very much the whites were intimidated by the blacks they enslaved. That was the only point I was trying to make.

None of this justifies the enslavement of a people, I just prefer to look at things a little more realistically, i.e., enslavement of the blacks was wrong but I don't think the whites were particularly threatened by them.

As for Africans living in huts, if this is their preferred way of living, I am in no position to judge and I certainly don't think I'm better than them. I am old enough and wise enough to know that skin color and economic status have nothing to do with morality or overall quality of character. Who's the better person morally, the one living in the hut or the one who enslaves him? The answer is obvious. 

Viewpoints on race swing from one extreme to the other on here and most of the time they're both wrong on certain aspects, as most fundamentalists are. But as I pointed out to Asclepias the other day, the truth is almost always somewhere in between. 

The extreme view of some blacks is that whites enslaved and oppressed blacks, ergo, whites are the weaker race. The truth is a little farther right on the scale. 

Extreme view: Whites enslaved and oppressed blacks. 
The reality: Not all whites owned slaves or condoned the practice and some whites also fought to free them and fought for their civil rights. 

Or, Whites stole ideas and patents from blacks, ergo, all white inventors stole their ideas from blacks. 
The reality: Some were stolen from blacks but most white inventions were original ideas or at least were built on or added to previous ideas.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*" but even you have to admit that, compared to the white peoples of that time, Africans, for the most part, lived more primitively."*

You sound like an idiot. People that are educated in facts would never "admit" that. Africans had thriving civilizations and centers of learning that attracted people world wide like the university of Sankore.


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I bet the university of Sankore is still the most advanced university in Africa. amirite or AMIRITE?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who is this person you're referring to?



> Off the top of my head Piltdown man. Another white lie by insecure white people.



I know about the Piltdown Man hoax, though it never occurred to me that it was perpetrated because they were white. Only a racist would think that.



> I told you about it to make sure everyone else knew the first Asian civilizations were Black. Everything I do is educate and inform my people. You are just another tool I use to do this.



I'm another tool? How do you imagine that I am going to disseminate something I know is bullshit? 



> Yes dummy. Whites lack melanin. If you dont know what "lack" means you should have looked it up before denying it. I will provide the definition for you.
> 
> lack
> /lak/
> ...




No dummy, all races have melanin. Melanin is what determines skin color in everybody. It may be light or it may be dark but melanin is what determines that color. Only Albinos lack melanin.

From the News Medical Life Sciences website:

"_Some of the different types of melanin include eumelanin, pheomelanin and neuromelanin. Eumelanin is found in the hair, skin and dark areas around the nipples. It is particularly abundant among black populations and provides black and brown pigment to the hair, skin and eyes. *When eumelanin is present only in small amounts, hair may be blonde.*_

_Pheomelanin is also found in the hair and skin. This type of melanin provides pink and red colors and is the main pigment found among* red-haired individuals*."
_
Check it out yourself:_ What is Melanin?_



> Whites die of skin cancer specifically because they lack melanin.



From the Skin Cancer Foundation's website:

_“Anyone can get skin cancer, regardless of race,” she says."

"While incidence of melanoma is higher in the Caucasian population, a July 2016 study in the Journal of the American Academy of Dermatology showed it is more deadly in people of color. African American patients were most likely to be diagnosed with melanoma in its later stages than any other group in the study, and they also had the worst prognosis and the *lowest overall survival rate*."_

Check it out yourself: Dark Skin Tones and Skin Cancer: What You Need to Know - SkinCancer.org


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Was it in these "centers of learning" where they learned to enslave their own race?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...


The only way you can get rid of racism is all be the same race. Then you won't have any excuse for your shortcomings.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


The last time I gave you some info you claimed I was trying to convince you. If you really want to know then look up Mark Dean.

Why else would white people claim that humans originated in europe and teach the obvious hoax for several decades if not racism?

Yes youre another tool. The more you talk the more I can decimate information.

I said whites lack melanin. I didnt say they didn't have any dummy. Cant you read?  I even gave you the definition of "lack" and you still dont understand it? 

You forgot to highlight my point while you were deflecting.

_*"While incidence of melanoma is higher in the Caucasian population,..."*_


----------



## fncceo (Nov 6, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I wanna be Hispanic...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I didn't. All I said after reading the article and researching was that Li's findings were not conclusive at this time. You're the one who started whining at that point with "I wasn't trying to prove anything to you."



> Why else would white people claim that humans originated in europe and teach the obvious hoax for several decades if not racism?



Well of course. That's the answer to everything isn't it?



> Yes youre another tool. The more you talk the more I can decimate information.



So the more I talk, the more you can lay waste to information? Was that a Freudian slip?



> I said whites lack melanin. I didnt say they didn't have any dummy. Cant you read?  I even gave you the definition of "lack" and you still dont understand it?
> 
> You forgot to highlight my point while you were deflecting.



You said "Whites lack melanin." That means whites don't have melanin. What you should have said was "Whites lack the same amount of melanin." It's basic grammar and sentence structure.

_*



			"While incidence of melanoma is higher in the Caucasian population,..."
		
Click to expand...

*_
No shit. I'm not the one who made the claim about skin cancer. You said "_Whites die of skin cancer specifically because they lack melanin_." So if whites die specifically because they lack melanin, why do blacks die from it?

BTW, when you answered my question about white lies, you didn't answer the specific question I asked which was: "_Which white lies, exactly? Do you even know *which white lies apply in this case *(_Jin Li's findings_)?" 
_
So do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I let you know I wasnt trying to prove anything to you after you said this...You did so after asking me for the information. Are you retarded or did you really forget?

*"Then why did you even bother telling me about black Chinese or even provide the source if you don't care what I believe? If you're not trying to convince me then who are you trying to convince, yourself?"
*
Its only the answer to white insecurity, white fragility, and your question regarding white lies.

No it wasnt a freudian slip. I decimate your white lies.

No stupid. It means whites have very little melanin like I highlighted in the definition. If you need help reading just ask for it. Dont continue to embarrass yourself.

lack
/lak/
_noun_

1.
the state of being without *or not having enough of something*.

The point is whites catch skin cancer way more due to their lack of melanin.

I already gave you an example of several white lies. I pointed out your post and Piltdown man.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*
*
Look, whether or not you meant to try to convince me, I thought it important that you should have all the facts. 
I've seen people way too often hold to ridiculous ideas for stupid reasons and this can become detrimental or even dangerous. This is one of them. You hold to this idea and never bothered to research it yourself for one reason: You hate whites. 
You believe things like this because you want it to be true and to feed your hatred. And as I said before, if you had objectively researched the matter then you would have found the same things I did: Li's findings are not fact as of this time pending further study. If you're that concerned about white lies then for Christ's sake, get a black geneticist on it and shut the fuck up.



> Its only the answer to white insecurity, white fragility, and your question regarding white lies.



In other words, you have no clue as to what white lies were told regarding Li's findings.



> No it wasnt a freudian slip. I decimate your white lies.



Okay little Timmy. Run outside and play now.



> No stupid. It means whites have very little melanin like I highlighted in the definition. If you need help reading just ask for it. Dont continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> lack
> /lak/
> ...




The definition doesn't say "very little", it says "not enough".



> The point is whites catch skin cancer way more due to their lack of melanin.



That's not what you originally said. You didn't say more whites die, you simply said _whites die of skin cancer_ specifically because they lack melanin.  



> I already gave you an example of several white lies. I pointed out your post and Piltdown man.



You cited _one_ case and it didn't answer my question.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Extreme view: Whites enslaved and oppressed blacks.



That is not extreme. It is documented fact.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, African tribes had slaves before whites even showed up. Secondly, the first African slaves obtained by Europeans were bought from African tribal chiefs. They were usually war captives from other tribes that they were using as slaves themselves. The slave raids came later.



First of all the Africans who were captured or criminals convicted of crimes who were enslaved could gain freedom and get out of slavery. A couple of slaves became kings. You seem unable to mention this. Your argument has no factual merit. On the issue of racism you have no valid grievance. So while you tell me what whites have said and blacks have ignored like that white  half assed, fact free rendition of slavery means something, you name me the African that created the system of Apartheid here in Ameica.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You arent qualified to give me the facts. Youre white.  Nothing you say has any credibility to me once you assume that white man knows best stance. At that point I know your speaking from insecurity and white lies.

IOW I already gave you all the clues I am going to give you on the subject.

Youre responses are getting weaker.

Very little" "not enough" potato potatoe

Thats correct. Because you didnt get what I was talking about I had to clarify it so you would understand.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Seems to me the ghost rider has a problem with his white opinion getting challenged.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Somebody sent this to me today. Physically a beautiful Black girl who honestly believes she is white and hates Black people. This is a true sickness that comes straight from racism.


In your case racism might be terminal.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Extreme view: Whites enslaved and oppressed blacks.
> ...



No shit. You conveniently left out the comment above that one: "_The extreme view of some blacks is that whites enslaved and oppressed blacks, ergo, whites are the weaker race. The truth is a little farther right on the scale."_

I meant to put all the above in the following line and forgot to add it. I'm not an idiot, I know whites enslaved and oppressed blacks.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, African tribes had slaves before whites even showed up. Secondly, the first African slaves obtained by Europeans were bought from African tribal chiefs. They were usually war captives from other tribes that they were using as slaves themselves. The slave raids came later.



First of all the Africans who were captured or criminals convicted of crimes who were enslaved could gain freedom and get out of slavery. A couple of slaves became kings.[/quote]

And your point would be...? Unless you're telling me that if whites had done things this way they would not be guilty or liable for the wrong of slavery today then this is irrelevant. 



> You seem unable to mention this. Your argument has no factual merit.



What argument is that? That Africans enslaved their own race and sold their own people into slavery? We both know that to be true so what are you talking about?



> On the issue of racism you have no valid grievance. So while you tell me what whites have said and blacks have ignored like that white  half assed, fact free rendition of slavery means something, you name me the African that created the system of Apartheid here in Ameica.



Do you expect me to sit still and take it if another black guy spits on me because you say I have no valid grievance? Rest assured, whatever you think about the validity of my grievances, that son of a bitch is gonna get his ass pounded into the ground.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said other scientists know best, not me. Remember, I'm not the one who came to these conclusions. I just relayed them to you.



> IOW I already gave you all the clues I am going to give you on the subject.



Which translates to "I have no idea what white lies were said in this case and I'm too lazy to verify my own claims so I'm gonna try to make it look like another whitey failure."



> Youre responses are getting weaker.



Your responses have been weak, conjectural, uninformed, deluded, petty, childish, evasive and ridiculous from the beginning.



> Very little" "not enough" potato potatoe



Did you mean "potāto, potäto"?



> Thats correct. Because you didnt get what I was talking about I had to clarify it so you would understand.



You gave me the answer to a question I didn't even ask and _I_ didn't get what you were talking about?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What opinion was that?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, we will never truly eliminate racism from our society until we stop deriving our identity and self-worth from our group and begin celebrating our individuality.
> ...



So some stupid teenager goes on the Dr. Phil show, makes a fool of herself and disses her family. And somehow it’s the fault of white people. I hear very few whites saying anything racist, but blacks think they are entitled to say anything they want anytime. And some klan members try to capitalize on this [emoji90]. They speak for no one, and mainly exist in prisons where they belong. There not in anyone’s community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How can I get some of those whites you referenced to throw some resources and opportunities my way? When someone has a preference for a certain race, creed or nationality that’s racism. When they hate people and say slurs about them, they are racist. Anyone can be a detriment to anyone. But some 20 something white kid doesn’t owe any apology for for something that happened in the 40’s. That’s bullshit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are a professional victim, and full of shit. Sorry your guy couldn’t even the score for you in 2 terms. You obviously hate white people, blame them all as a group for your problems, and do everything you can to fuck them over. Your the racist. Want a loan, have some collateral. Want a job, have the education and skills to get it and keep it. Want a government job? Be black, hispanic or any other minority, a woman, and have military service, and you beat everyone out. That doesn’t mean you can do the job. But to hell with any of those other people who have a higher score without special privileges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I said it in response to IM2's claim that whites enslaved and oppressed blacks because they were threatened by them. My response was said in sarcasm. I understand that not all Africans live or lived in huts but even you have to admit that, compared to the white peoples of that time, Africans, for the most part, lived more primitively. In other words, I doubt very much the whites were intimidated by the blacks they enslaved. That was the only point I was trying to make.



Nobody has to admit to things that are not true. And if whites had not been threatened hey would not have made the laws they made in America. Nor would they have implemented the divide and conquer strategies they used to get slaves. You see rider, you don't think about he totality of how things really happened before you post.

*Resistance: African Resistance To Slavery*

*"Chattel slavery, as it existed, was the worst kind of human bondage. Africans fought against and resisted slavery in their (1470 - 1800) homeland, on the seas, and in America. There was continuous resistance against Europeans during every phase of the slave trade. Because the rebellions of the African slaves increased, the slave traders created laws designed to reduce African resistance.

Much of the information about the resistance to slavery came from written documents kept by the European sailors. There is enough information, includling historical facts, examples of resistance, and dislike of the European slave trade, to establish that the enslavement of Africans was not accepted by African people.

African leaders and those opposing the European slave trade, organized and assigned large groups to keep watch for slave ships traveling to the East and whose crews were well-known for kidnapping Africans on the coast. For example, King Ansah of Ghana (1470-1486) had the Fante people watch for European ships, and prevented them from coming ashore. Many other African leaders did not permit Europeans in their kingdoms. In Benin, the people had heard of the intentions of the Europeans, so they killed them as soon as they came ashore. There were some kings who agreed to trade with the Europeans, but attempted to stop it once they saw the problems that were created in their lands. Through the tactics of several African leaders and kings, they were able to minimize the European slave trade but they could not stop it completely. The treachery and greed of the Europeans, hurt the African economy and, therefore, damaged trade relations. African King Nzenga Maremba tried to stop the slave trade in the Congo only after he originally participated in the trade in exchange for military items and support from Portugal."

More.

"Other countries that were resisting the slave trade throughout the continent of Africa were Senegal, Ghana, Benin, Nigeria, and Angola. In 1777, King Agadja, a Dahomean monarch, captured an Englishman and his slave raiding party who had entered his kingdom looking for more Africans. The Englishman and his crew were released after they promised to return all the Africans they had captured. King Agadja gave the Englishmen a warning to take to the rulers of England, that if any other slave traders were sent to his Kingdom, or other kingdoms, they would be killed. In 1787, the Senegal King of Almammy, passed a law that made it illegal to take enslaved Africans through his kingdom. To let (1470 – 1800) Europeans know how serious the law was, the king returned the presents French slave traders sent as bribes. Queen Nzingha of Angola fought a successful 30-year war against the slave traders of Portugal until the Portuguese negotiated a treaty with her in 1656. Their treaty remained in effect until she died in 1663."*

Resistance: African Resistance To Slavery

Things just were not as whites like you lie to yourselves about and you need to understand that every time you try arguing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I said it in response to IM2's claim that whites enslaved and oppressed blacks because they were threatened by them. My response was said in sarcasm. I understand that not all Africans live or lived in huts but even you have to admit that, compared to the white peoples of that time, Africans, for the most part, lived more primitively. In other words, I doubt very much the whites were intimidated by the blacks they enslaved. That was the only point I was trying to make.
> ...



Ya know, I don't read most of the shit you post from these websites. Just quote a few lines from the article and a link to the site. That's enough for anybody. Besides, I'm not sure what this article has to do with what I said. Africans did have slaves and sold other Africans into slavery. I haven't said anything beyond this fact. Either you have a hard time accepting this or, once again, you have misconstrued my point.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



And 20 something black kids should not be getting killed for beliefs held in the 1600's but they are.  There is a major difference between seeking equality and preferring someone because of their race. Try learning the difference before talking please.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You only represent yourself and your opinions. The rest should be left to the mainstream bigots like Reverend Al and Farakon. They hate everyone equally, even Jews. But they dealt with the holocaust, which also proves skin color isn’t the only determining factor in racism. Seeking equality, doesn’t mean being racist against people that never did anything wrong to you. Try learning some truth other than your opinions, and touting yourself as an expert. You seem to crave the attention, as you do nothing but insult everyone you interact with. You offer nothing as to any solution, only blame. Your obviously very angry and clearly racist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



If you can't read 4 paragraphs you won't read a link.

_"Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. To speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade."

"In How Europe Underdeveloped Africa, Walter Rodney mentions how the white author of a book on the slave trade admitted that he was encouraged by other scholars to blame the slave trade solely on the Africans. This narrative helps to lessen European guilt by making Africans seem just as or even more guilty of being involved in the slave trade."_

*Dwayne Wong (Omowale)**, Contributor*
Dwayne is the author of several books on African and African Diaspora history.

Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost

You seem unable to answer the question of what African started the system of Apartheid in America. Because you can't accept that whites are responsible for the poblem of  racism in this country.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...





Post a racist quote from me. Blacks are not the ones who are required to create solutions to a problem created by whites.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo
*


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your first sentence in your reply has racist tones, and your perspective is adversarial. If this is passed to the next generations, there will be no solutions. Nobody is going to apologize for things they didn’t create. I don’t have dominance over anyone, nor advocate or interact with those who do. I have no issues in my personal interactions. I give the respect that I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ah shit, ya got me.

_



			"Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. To speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade."
		
Click to expand...

_
This is the most idiotic thing I've ever read. The victims of the slave trade were those that were enslaved. Ergo, the Africans that enslaved other Africans were not victims. Jesus, how fucking stupid do you have to be.
_
"






			In How Europe Underdeveloped Africa, Walter Rodney mentions how the white author of a book on the slave trade admitted that he was encouraged by other scholars to blame the slave trade solely on the Africans. This narrative helps to lessen European guilt by making Africans seem just as or even more guilty of being involved in the slave trade."
		
Click to expand...

_


> *Dwayne Wong (Omowale)**, Contributor*
> Dwayne is the author of several books on African and African Diaspora history.
> 
> Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost
> ...



I'm not unable to answer it, I just haven't because I don't know what the hell you're talking about and it's irrelevant to anything I've been saying anyway.



> Because you can't accept that whites are responsible for the poblem of  racism in this country.



That's not what I've had a problem with accepting and you goddamn well know it. All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions. But it seems I was doomed from the start because I was immediately called a liar when I told my story and any time I try to relay simple facts such as "Not all whites", I'm called racist for doing so.

What's worse and even more preposterous is your comment the other day about my "showing" you that I'm racist was the reason you rejected my story. You didn't even know me then; I hadn't been here long enough for you to make that determination. All your talk about the way whites view blacks and you assume I lied because I'm white. Be a man and just fucking admit it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions.



Six months, wow!  You have high hopes if you think you are ever going to make progress talking with these guys.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



My perspective is widely held in the black community. And if you think not join an all black non conservative forum instead of posting your racist drivel in mostly white, mostly racist echo chambers. You can't find a racist comment from me and there are no racist overtones in jack squat that I have said. We will not solve anything if whites think we have tp see things as they tell us or it's adversarial.. You have benefitted from the past, and whites are still doing the same things. No one is asking for an apology. We want whites to stop being racists. If you are not one then start classes and workshops teaching others how not be.one.

No one wants to keep reading your sad ass excuses. I have not fathered any illegitimate child, sold drugs, committed a crime, spent one day on welfare, stayed employed, got educated and paid taxes. I have worked to stop things I did not create. So your excuses about what you won't do because of what you didn't create just won't be listened to by me.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions.



There are over 1,000 threads here full of racism by whites. But you call yourself leavening things for whites. And that's because you can't accept what is being said.

*"Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. To speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade."*

You did exactly what the writer said and you actually think that your disingenuous opinion of this matte is what is correct as opposed to a scholar who has written multiple books on this issue.

You say you are trying to bring common sense and reality but when you are confronted with common sense and reality you reject it for your uneducated opinion.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is the most idiotic thing I've ever read. The victims of the slave trade were those that were enslaved. Ergo, the Africans that enslaved other Africans were not victims. Jesus, how fucking stupid do you have to be.



The major problem with your comments is the fact that Africa consisted of nations and tribes. Africans did nothing. A Nigerian captured a Ugandan in a war started by whites who handed Nigerians  the guns to  capture the Ugandans. These are not the same people any more than Germans are the same as the French.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not unable to answer it, I just haven't because I don't know what the hell you're talking about and it's irrelevant to anything I've been saying anyway.



You know what I am talking about.

So learn this, if laws are passed denying non whites that law affects everyone. There have been no laws or polices that said only some whites when it was passed. There was no law saying not all whites either.

Last, what is preposterous is your lying. I never said you had to prove you were not a racist. I stated you had not shown proof he incident was racially motivated. You see in the real world you must have evidence the act was racist. I kw that whites like you think we just make up racism when we feel like it but when wed it is based on evidence. This is another reason why I say you have never really faced racism.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 7, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions.
> ...



You don't make progress going backwards. We are ahead of you guys by a long way.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Never mentioned anything about anyone committing crimes etc, but they are issues that are prevalent and not my issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 7, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions.
> ...



I guess this forum was my rubber tree plant. Little did I know...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > All I've done since I got here six months ago was try to leaven the rhetoric against whites and inject a little common sense and reality into the discussions.
> ...



Leavening the hateful rhetoric _against_ whites. Did you not get that? And what exactly makes you think I can't accept what is being said?

*



			"Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. To speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade."
		
Click to expand...

*


> You did exactly what the writer said and you actually think that your disingenuous opinion of this matte is what is correct as opposed to a scholar who has written multiple books on this issue.



I couldn't help but notice that you only requoted what the author said but not what I said. Here's what I said in my first response to this quote:

"_*This is true.* But what he doesn't say that is just as true is that to speak of the slave trade solely as whites raiding and taking innocent Africans and selling them into slavery is also a gross oversimplification."_

In this response I openly acknowledged and agreed with the author that Africans selling each other is a gross oversimplification. I then went on to merely say that whites capturing and selling slaves is also an oversimplification in that Africans sold Africans for the Atlantic slave trade. This is an historical fact and part and parcel of the entire history of slavery and cannot be denied.

You deliberately left out what I said to make it look like I'm avoiding the truth of white involvement in the slave trade. It was dishonest, disingenuous and hypocritical.



> You say you are trying to bring common sense and reality but when you are confronted with common sense and reality you reject it for your uneducated opinion.



Uneducated? Given that I'm the one pointing out the fact that Africans sold Africans into slavery and that you have not acknowledged that fact, I would say I'm at least as educated as you are on the matter.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is the most idiotic thing I've ever read. The victims of the slave trade were those that were enslaved. Ergo, the Africans that enslaved other Africans were not victims. Jesus, how fucking stupid do you have to be.





> The major problem with your comments is the fact that Africa consisted of nations and tribes. Africans did nothing. A Nigerian captured a Ugandan in a war started by whites who handed Nigerians  the guns to  capture the Ugandans. These are not the same people any more than Germans are the same as the French.



This is a gross oversimplification. European Portuguese arrived in 1441 to explore West Africa to look for gold, spices and other commodities. They encountered an African chieftain who had two prisoners from a battle _that the Portuguese had had no part in_. The chieftain sold his two prisoners as slaves to the Portuguese and the Portuguese returned the following year to _purchase_ more slaves from African traders.

The Portuguese were not even looking for slaves at the time and European colonization didn't take place until much later. In your own twisted style of jurisprudence where we place all the blame on the enablers and none on those who commit the crime as you do in the case of Rwanda, the Africans themselves are guilty of initiating what would later become the Atlantic slave trade.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not unable to answer it, I just haven't because I don't know what the hell you're talking about and it's irrelevant to anything I've been saying anyway.





> You know what I am talking about.



Of course. If you can't get what you want out of me, just fill in the gaps with your assumptions as you usually do. I could say "Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy" and you'd say I was denying white racism.



> So learn this, if laws are passed denying non whites that law affects everyone. There have been no laws or polices that said only some whites when it was passed. There was no law saying not all whites either.



What?



> Last, what is preposterous is your lying. I never said you had to prove you were not a racist. I stated you had not shown proof he incident was racially motivated.



Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit. You accused me of concocting the story at the outset. I'm not going to let you forget that. Also, once you allowed that it actually happened, you assumed I did something to him to provoke it. I'm not letting you forget that either. And since you had this idiotic preconceived notion that blacks can't be racist even before I told my story, you were never going to believe it anyway.



> You see in the real world you must have evidence the act was racist.



You didn't seem to have a problem with the fact that he had no evidence that I was racist or even evidence that I was harassing him for whatever reason.



> I kw that whites like you think we just make up racism when we feel like it but when wed it is based on evidence. This is another reason why I say you have never really faced racism.



I'm sorry but, making an issue of cotton plants and white dreadlocks is making up racism and I will always maintain that and any other incidents like it.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 7, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Hopefully it serves some therapeutic purpose to blame whites for all the issues that affect the black community. But racism only goes one way obviously. Is is entertaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 7, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



On the contrary, it is not therapeutic for him at all, it just makes him more bitter. I guess that's what he's looking for, I don't know.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 7, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I'm just going to speak on your last sentence  because I have posted enough about all the other stuff you keep repeating and know I am correct. You have chosen to build a strawman out of nothing because you want  to dismiss white racism. Whites do not get to tell us what is offensive to us.   Learn that. So if you can call us racists for pointing out that whites still practice racism or cry every day because we don't say not all whites in every sentence we post about white people then really you don't have anything to say about anyone complaining about cotton and dreadlocks being offensive. For you make up racism all the time.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 7, 2018)

_“Whites, it must frankly be said, are not putting in a similar mass effort to reeducate themselves out of their racial ignorance. It is an aspect of their sense of superiority that the white people of America believe they have so little to learn. The reality of substantial investment to assist Negroes into the twentieth century, adjusting to Negro neighbors and genuine school integration, is still a nightmare for all too many white Americans…These are the deepest causes for contemporary abrasions between the races. Loose and easy language about equality, resonant resolutions about brotherhood fall pleasantly on the ear, but for the Negro there is a credibility gap he cannot overlook. He remembers that with each modest advance (the Negro makes) -- the white population promptly raises the argument that the Negro has come far enough. Each step forward accents an ever-present tendency to backlash.”_​
*Martin Luther King Jr.*​


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You may 'know" you are correct but you also know that you deliberately left out my remark saying I agreed with the author of the article and I called you on it. You also know that what I said about the history of the beginning of the slave trade is true.

The only reason you're only responding to the last sentence is that you hope I will forget all that and move on. Sorry my friend, you fucked up and it's too late to take it back.



> Whites do not get to tell us what is offensive to us.   Learn that.



I'm afraid you squandered too much of your credibility to be giving me orders. As I said before, if I see a case where I think the person, black or white, overreacted and considers something racist that I genuinely feel is not, I'm saying so. Learn that.



> So if you can call us racists for pointing out that whites still practice racism or cry every day because we don't say not all whites in every sentence we post about white people then really you don't have anything to say about anyone complaining about cotton and dreadlocks being offensive.



These things you mention above are things I've never done. I don't call you racist because you point out that whites still practice racism, I know _some_ whites still practice racism. I call you racist because you pegged me as a liar and racist based solely on the color of my skin.
You assumed I lied because I'm white.
You assumed I provoked him because I'm white.
You assumed he was fired because I'm white and he was black.
When I said some blacks are racist, you twisted what I said and accused me of saying all blacks are racist, because I'm white.

Every assumption and accusation you've made about me since I got here are grounded in nothing but the color of my skin. Hell, you can't even keep straight which white person said what because they're white.

And finally, you can take that "you don't have anything to say.." bullshit, grind it up and pound it right up your ass. You can keep saying I shouldn't complain about these things but you know me well enough by now to know that ain't happenin'. You do what you feel you need to do about racism against blacks and I will do what I need to do about racism against whites. If that means pointing out that someone is a fucking idiot for seeing racism in a cotton plant, well, so be it.



> For you make up racism all the time.



What racism have I made up?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all.* You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.*


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the bolded portion of your statement above but if it means that I live with less racism that most white people do are you resentful of your belief that my life is affected by very little racism?  And if so what are you basing this conclusion on because it's not correct.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Well dont be too amused by that.  It wasnt insecurity from being WHITE that brought up the point of not being human. It was another section in that link that was talking about how black people use both a central nervous system and a melanin system of sensory and intelligence, while white people use only their central nervous system. It then said it is a belief that to be fully human is to be black and that to be white is actually a split in the species.... well as I said. I see that just as conjecture. 

I dont know how I even accessed the link from where I pasted the above paragraph... Ive been trying to go back find it so I could paste the other one as well. but i cant find it now in your above link.... which is kind of strange ...unless I was somehow diverted to something else.  but never the less, i do remember reading that section.

Yeah, you can make excusses for black behavior blaming it on whites.... and whites can go back and blame their bad behavior on something else... maybe going back to living under fuedalism for centuries in Europe .. or whatever.  But in the end making excuses is worthless people just need to be accountable for their OWN actions unless you dont want anything to change.  People can always blame their own actions on something else because thats human nature.
Youve said yourself that the first Hebrews were black. Well how peaceful were they? go back and read the old testament one more time. They annihilated entire cities man woman and child... the OT is full of examples of betrayal and debauchery ..so much for melanin.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



We know that homo sapiens sapiens came out of Africa. If you have neanderthal in you then you are not fully homo sapiens sapiens. Neanderthals are a different species. Also the lack of melanin is a mutation. So while it may be conjecture its supported in part by fact.

I've never been worried about what whites come back with and blame their behavior on. Its not important to me because their actions speak louder than words. My only mission or point is to point out to Blacks the *reasons *for their (Blacks) out of character behavior and to make sure they dont turn those reasons into *excuses* like whites have done and just accept them. If you know the reasons for a problem you can correct those problems. If you make an excuse you may as well tell the world you accept that behavior.

I am convinced the OT is a story meant to control the masses. As such I see it as any work of fiction. While the characters may be based on real life events and people you see that god is directing them to do the killing. That implies that killing is only allowed by divine direction. That actually tells me that these people practiced peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all.* You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.*
> ...


White boys like ptbw are always crying about how their life is so tough. They are not used to having to compete and simply lay on their asses all day whining about Blacks and other people of color.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



And this is the root cause  all this crying about anti white racism. The fact they must compete. and their deeds are being judged by history.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



So what was I competing for in my case?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your case as you describe it didn't show that what happened to you was racially motivated. You are expressing only your opinion. Did the guy have a record  of racist behavior on the job?  Did he speak racial epithets to you during the act in question? I not then what happed to you was not racist but it was rude and uncouth and he got justifiably fired for his behavior.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's not what I asked. If it was not racism as you seem to think then, based on your comment, I was competing with him. So what was I competing with him for?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Agreed. Its like I told one of the whiny white boys. You can no longer lay in bed to get your white privilege. You have to at least go get it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 9, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The things that you imagine to be facts sound like the reasoning of a delusional nutcase.
For someone who boasts incessantly about their intelligence, you certainly show no signs of any being present.

What European countries have lost political control to outsiders? What percentage of non whites control the monetary resources of Europe?

What percentage of non whites control the ownership of land in Europe?

Do you even remotely understand the definition of colonialism? Or are you ignorant of it's true meaning?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 9, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You side with a racist piece of shit like Asclepias and then you claim to be “defending yourself”. That makes you mindless and hateful. Nobody is harassing you with anything substantive, or much of anything at all. You live a life that has less to do with your race than most white people do today and that is an easily stated fact.
> ...



Anger in the ignorant, lunatic fringe cannot be defused unless the host is extinguished. And those types are typically extinguished when they finally implode or self destruct.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



With all due respect, I really do not think that Avery Jahrmann is black. If by chance he is, he suffers from a tragic case of self loathing.


----------

